# The new and improved lol bump



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey guys-

We don't mind if you all want to keep the lol bump thread around, so all the A3 guys have a place to chat and such.

However....

We do have certain rules here, and while we'll allow some leeway here and there on some of them, we don't allow posting of nudity and or near nudity in our forums. The old lol bump thread had grown to many pages of that kind of thing, and it was too much to clean it out and keep it here.

Thus, the old lol bump is dead, long live the new one.

Have at it, but keep it clean, ok?

Thanks!

-Tim


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Perma-BAN to the guy who posted the nipple pics. Thanks for ruining it. :facepalm:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

> Perma-BAN to the guy who posted the nipple pics. Thanks for ruining it. :facepalm:


x2 I lurked the old thread but LOL'd god knows how many times


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

But its not the same.

That would be like me posting images of my old Honda.......


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

rawaudi said:


> But its not the same.
> 
> That would be like me posting images of my old Honda.......



EEEEkkk :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wow, that really sucks....but I have warned ppl plenty of time. It just seems like ppl wanted to test the waters to see what they could get to.

Tim, I know I've requested to be a moderator here, or at least of that thread since I created it, but I was never given a response or just straight up denied. Had I had the ability to moderate it, I could've kept it clean....just sayin.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

neu318 said:


> EEEEkkk :laugh:


I believe you meant EEEEXXXXX


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow. Now I have to find another reason to turn on my computer. :facepalm:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Uber-A3 said:


> Perma-BAN to the guy who posted the nipple pics. Thanks for ruining it. :facepalm:


X3

Even though i never posted on it, i always enjoyed that thread
There is a major void on the A3 forum now


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> Thus, the old lol bump is dead, long live the new one.


I don't think there can ever be such thing as a new one...



Uber-A3 said:


> Perma-BAN to the guy who posted the nipple pics. Thanks for ruining it. :facepalm:


Agreed! Why punish the rest of us who stay w/in boundries? :thumbup:


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Agreed! Why punish the rest of us who stay w/in boundries? :thumbup:


I think the reference here is to me and I AGREE! A moderator's job is to moderate threads which includes informing users of offending posts. I came into the LOL thread late in the game and was following others lead. I admit I tested the waters, but based on other forums that allow implied nudity I figured I'd be told if it was too far. But I have yet to hear anything outside of this new thread. AND... if posts were editable it wouldn't have even been an issue since someone mentioned right away that there may be a problem. How is a newb to know what's right and wrong when the thread goes on for pages and pages and pages without moderation or reference to unwritten rules? Either moderate or don't. Not just sometimes or when you feel like it. :thumbdown:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> Agreed! Why punish the rest of us who stay w/in boundries? :thumbup:


Nipples or not, almost everything else that was posted pushed past the boundaries so you can't really blame it on just one person.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's been real, guys. See ya at the shows.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

First off, I just want to mention that this isn't because of the actions of any one person, or anything like that. This wasn't aimed at anyone or anyone's fault, per se.



krazyboi said:


> I don't think there can ever be such thing as a new one...


I am probably going to betray my ignorance of the culture in this forum, but why not? Did you go back and re-read all 400-odd pages of that thread on any kind of regular basis? If it functioned as a place for all of you guys to chat with each other, I would hope that this thread can do the same thing.




YlwNewBug said:


> A moderator's job is to moderate threads which includes informing users of offending posts. I came into the LOL thread late in the game and was following others lead. I admit I tested the waters, but based on other forums that allow implied nudity I figured I'd be told if it was too far. But I have yet to hear anything outside of this new thread.


Yes, it's the job of the moderating staff to moderate threads. However, the trick is that there are relatively VERY few moderators for the amount of content that we have on this site. We are adding more moderators when needed, but it's hard to keep up, and it's nearly impossible to read everything. In this case, I don't think anyone had looked at the lolbump thread for a long time. One of the moderators noticed some of the content in it the other day. That moderator asked me to make a call on it, and I had a look myself. I was starting to clean out the thread, but when I realized that there were pages and pages of material that would need deleting, I decided to remove that thread and start this one instead. Sometimes it's just not worth the long amount of time it would take to delete all the posts to clean out a thread when starting a new one is easier.

I'm not trying to be a party pooper, or whatever - please use this thread just like you did the old one, only keep it clean, ok?

Thanks.

-Tim


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm kind of wondering who is going to be the first person to quote SilverSLC/Tim and post the "Tits or GTFO" image :laugh:

I kid, I kid...I am not responsible if someone follows through on this suggestion...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

It doesn't smell like butt sex in here


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FYI i reported the old thread. AHHAHAHAH:thumbup::heart:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

long live the new one.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSLC said:


> The new and improved lol bump


Fail


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> But its not the same.
> 
> That would be like me posting images of my old Honda.......


i thought this was your car?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> i thought this was your car?



i just threw up my lunch....thanks


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hope this is acceptable:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

SilverSLC said:


> Have at it, but keep it clean, ok?



Um. I might be alone on this one but there are numerous levels of clean. What do you mean? I think the reason we have had so many black holes and locks is the lack of a straight forward description. Non-nude is straight forward. No nips, brown eyes or hoo ha. Not a spec of it. That equals non-nude. Am I right?


P.S. - this ruined my week. No really. First Jalopnik now LOL Bump.... :bs:

P.P.S. - I blame you YlwNewBug. It's his job to not single you out. But I blame you. Those were 2 over the line nipples. It's not by chance they closed up shop just a day later. I want you to savor the taste in your mouth. Savor it.

P.P.P.S - The now broken link in my signature makes my stomach hurt. That gift to LOL BUMP crew took me almost 3 hours. Sure my flight was delayed, but it was still almost 3 hours.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Um. I might be alone on this one but there are numerous levels of clean. What do you mean? I think the reason we have had so many black holes and locks is the lack of a straight forward description. Non-nude is straight forward. No nips, brown eyes or hoo ha. Not a spec of it. That equals non-nude. Am I right?
> 
> 
> P.S. - this ruined my week. No really. First Jalopnik now LOL Bump.... :bs:
> ...


Lol, I thought the two schoolgirls humping with crotches pointed at the camera was a bit more offensive than a few nipples.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Lol, I thought the two schoolgirls humping with crotches pointed at the camera was a bit more offensive than a few nipples.


Those crotches were covered with cute little panties. THAT, is not nude. One of my favorites, but NOT nude.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Those crotches were covered with cute little panties. THAT, is not nude. One of my favorites, but NOT nude.


Nope, but more likely to get someone fired than a set of nips peeking out from a top.

Dave


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

MAN WTF>>>> THIS IS HORSE poo

Tim There was a story to how that thread started which is what made it so great. Your new and improved title is corn ball and weak. 

I am sooo Pissed right now. We haven't had a dedicated moderator for over 2 years and now you just breeze in with out knowing what was going on and try to replace a page with over a million views that was 700+ pages.

Can you just make Krazyboi a Mod already??? The whole selective removal of the edit function for that page was ridiculous so even when we tried to self police like we often did , we couldn't tell new comers to remove objectionable material. 

We have had that thread reopened 3 times each time by the highest vortex admin...and you say this was just your judgment call.

BOO to you sir

Check my sig...I figure if Anthony was cool with what was going on here you might want to ask around a bit before doing something drastic 

That Thread is what made this forum worth frequenting...Just sayin


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Worst. Thread. Ever. :facepalm:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

TBomb said:


> Worst. Thread. Ever. :facepalm:


yup


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

MachnickiA3 said:


> P.P.S. - I blame you YlwNewBug. It's his job to not single you out. But I blame you. Those were 2 over the line nipples. It's not by chance they closed up shop just a day later. I want you to savor the taste in your mouth. Savor it.


Ha! Suck my nuts! :wave:
Or I'll have this thread shut down too. With a pic of said nuts.
Do you really need to get your titty fix here or have you not yet learned how to use the interwebs?

As you and I already said... there needs to be a clear description of what's allowed.
Until that happens, it will continue to get shut down. Fact.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Rub-ISH said:


> MAN WTF>>>> THIS IS HORSE poo
> 
> Tim There was a story to how that thread started which is what made it so great. Your new and improved title is corn ball and weak.
> 
> ...


GIANT X2 Brandon!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

terje_77 said:


>



This page is looking better...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> This page is looking better...


I'm trying


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey everybody:

First, I'd really like to ask everyone to calm down a bit. I understand that you guys were really attached to the old thread, and I am sorry about what happened to it. However, there were pages upon pages of material that is just not appropriate for our forums, and it was too much to go through and delete post by post. My intention here was not to ruin your fun, it was to remove the objectionable material and give you a new thread that would serve the same purpose.

Call me crazy, but I just don't see why this thread can't be your place to hang out and chat the same way that the old one was.

Now, that said, there are one or two people who have taken it upon themselves to become insulting towards me about the whole thing. I've tried to be cool about this the whole time, and frankly it's not appreciated when I am in turn not dealt with the same way. I'd really like to just all be able to talk about this, which is what I've said from the beginning. If you guys have questions or ideas, please just ask. I am not a bad guy, really.

I think that perhaps an A3 forum specific moderator wouldn't be a bad idea, especially considering some of the comments you guys have made in here today. Having one might allow us to avoid future situations like this one, so I'll look in to it for you.

*As far as what's appropriate and what's not:*

I would really rather not get in to the whole game of specifying "this is ok, but that isn't" because that just invites people to try and play games with it. In general, we try to fun "family friendly" forums here. That said, if you have to think twice about it, it's probably not something you should post. I know that's vague, but I am just trying to do this in a way that's fair and allows all of us to avoid future issues.

That make sense?

-Tim


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

man, i leave the forum for a couple weeks (or months) and the *lol bump* thread gets locked!?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

SilverSLC said:


> Hey everybody:
> 
> First, I'd really like to ask everyone to calm down a bit. I understand that you guys were really attached to the old thread, and I am sorry about what happened to it. However, there were pages upon pages of material that is just not appropriate for our forums, and it was too much to go through and delete post by post. My intention here was not to ruin your fun, it was to remove the objectionable material and give you a new thread that would serve the same purpose.
> 
> ...


PM'd


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> I think that perhaps an A3 forum specific moderator wouldn't be a bad idea, especially considering some of the comments you guys have made in here today. Having one might allow us to avoid future situations like this one, so I'll look in to it for you.


Had I been a moderator the first, or second time the old thread went down...we wouldn't be having this discussion. It just wasn't seriously looked into.

Each time the thread went down, it was Anthony or George who resurrected it. The ones who actually black-holed it took it upon their own judgement to do so. If the head forum people allowed it to stay...I don't see the problem.

The other issue w/ this thread was that we were unable to edit it after the previous holing. With the self policing going around here, we would've made sure the noobs knew what was appropriate and what wasn't. There are a handful of members who started posting more frequently that I've told to modify their posts and they did so accordingly.

I've noticed that most, if not all, of the moderators listed don't even frequent the A3 section. Why not bring the old thread back and have a member who comes here often take care of business around here?

I personally will go and delete all inappropriate materials. Sure, like you said, there is probably a lot of pages, but someone is willing to do it...why not let the thread starter do it. Its not like I started a thread and ran away. I've been here since day one.
:beer:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Had I been a moderator the first, or second time the old thread went down...we wouldn't be having this discussion. It just wasn't seriously looked into.
> 
> Each time the thread went down, it was Anthony or George who resurrected it. The ones who actually black-holed it took it upon their own judgement to do so. If the head forum people allowed it to stay...I don't see the problem.
> 
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

If Krazyboi is the proud parent, then I'm the proud uncle. I doubt there is any other thread that was a frequented on fourtitude or one that was as beloved as the LOL Bump thread. To black hole it after over 1,000,000 views is not just bad for business, it's bad for morale.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> i thought this was your car?



That was me prior to my operation to become a man.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*My 2 cents*

*You can go wit dis, *









*
or you can go with dat*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

ulua4me2004 said:


> *You can go wit dis, *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely going with dat


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Had I been a moderator the first, or second time the old thread went down...we wouldn't be having this discussion. It just wasn't seriously looked into.
> 
> Each time the thread went down, it was Anthony or George who resurrected it. The ones who actually black-holed it took it upon their own judgement to do so. If the head forum people allowed it to stay...I don't see the problem.
> 
> ...



Very well put Sir !:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Had I been a moderator the first, or second time the old thread went down...we wouldn't be having this discussion. It just wasn't seriously looked into.
> 
> Each time the thread went down, it was Anthony or George who resurrected it. The ones who actually black-holed it took it upon their own judgement to do so. If the head forum people allowed it to stay...I don't see the problem.
> 
> ...


I second this motion!eace:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

thirdeeddededed


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

4th



Rub-ISH said:


> What will it take to get our own A3 forum MOD?
> 
> In light of what happened with the A3 8p forum LoL Bump Thread I have found myself pretty upset with the way things are handled in the smaller traffic forums. I mean no disrespect but we have had our run ins with this same situation time and time again and I would really like it if there was a dedicated moderator if we are in fact going to continue our fun in the "New and Improved" (censored) LoL bump.
> 
> ...





SilverSLC said:


> I was actually involved in the discussion with George and Anthony the last time that this happened, so I'm pretty aware of the history. That's why I immediately started the new thread, in hopes that you guys would be able to use that one instead.
> 
> I actually just posted in there about this, so you may have read it already, but I think you guys having your own moderator is probably not a bad idea, and I'll look in to it for you.
> 
> Thanks very much for coming to me and asking in a mature, adult manner about all of this stuff. I realize that people get really effected by some of this stuff, and I appreciate it when you take the time to ask.


We'll see this time I hopeopcorn:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-Krazyboy-MOD-say-AIIIIII&highlight=krazyboi


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe not our "normal fare" for this and the previous thread...but this girl is god damn smoking regardless.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

you know you love me
i know you care
just whevever
and i'll be there
you want my love
you want my heart
are we an item?
girl quit playing
were just friends
what are you saying?
theres another look in my eye
my first love broke my heart for the first time


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> you know you love me
> i know you care
> just whevever
> and i'll be there
> ...


Is there something you want to tell the rest of the class?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

opcorn:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

If the original LoL bump! thread were to be resurrected, but would require the sacrifice of banning TP from the forums, who would be ok with that?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> you know you love me
> i know you care
> just whevever
> and i'll be there
> ...



Just remember TP *No* doesn't mean *Yes* :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tdotA3mike said:


> Just remember TP *No* doesn't mean *Yes* :thumbup:


No means yes. Yes means anal.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> No means yes. Yes means anal.


u mean rape?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> No means yes. Yes means anal.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

oh and fifth the motion of krazyboi for mod


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

just my 0.02
Tim states he was asked to look at the thread by another moderator. A question of acceptablity was raised. Tim looks at the thread and finds pictures objectionable to him. He attempts to delete pictures but finds too many objectionable. It appears he takes it upon himself to delete the thread without asking for any advice from moderators who have been around for years. He does not say he asked for advice. He does not lock the thread with his objections so we may view his reasons. He serves as judge, jury and executioner and deletes the thread. To make matters worse, he pours gas on the fire by electively starting an LOL thread. This is dictatorial and disrespectful to those members who share their intellectual property for free to help others.

I prefer that Tim ask other moderators to post their opinions on the thread and then make a democratic decision. The majority of the posts are acceptable per "the rules" and have been viewed by moderators in the past. The ignorant "noobs" who post inappropriate material should be addressed by "private" messaging and the post deleted with an explanation. This explanation will serve to educate those who are unaware. This thread survived for years because KB monitored the thread and pm'ed those who posted objectionable pictures. Deleting this post without "private messaging" KB is disrespectful. KB has been an avid supporter of this forum and has helped countless enthusiasts with their problems. He has also provided opportunities for this forum to make money by directing sponsors to the site.

Reinstate the thread if a majority of moderators vote yes and let KB clean up the thread and moderate the thread as he has promised.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> Tim There was a story to how that thread started which is what made it so great.


Yes, BUT... now that Performance Cafe is no longer a spammer here, we could say that the thread fulfilled its mission. :thumbup:

Tim & other mods: We used to have a mod for this forum... YEARS ago. limesparks left (work demands). irishpride asked to be a mod and was made one despite not having participated for any length of time, meanwhile I had asked a few times prior to that and was ignored. Then irishpride sold his car and bailed out. The FAQ/DIY hasn't been updated in almost 3 years. The New Member Information in almost FIVE years. I really wanted to clean those up and make them much more useful, once upon a time. With nobody participating who has administrative access to those sticky threads, or other thread-cleanup abilities, this forum has become stale. There are many more A3s on the road now than there were in 2006, but you'd never know it from the forum traffic. 

Let the kids have their lol bump thread back. It's the only thing getting you any click-views in this forum. I don't care, I gave up 2 years ago. Just waiting to get rid of my car now.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

OOOO-A3 said:


> Yes, BUT... now that Performance Cafe is no longer a spammer here, we could say that the thread fulfilled its mission. :thumbup:
> 
> Tim & other mods: We used to have a mod for this forum... YEARS ago. limesparks left (work demands). irishpride asked to be a mod and was made one despite not having participated for any length of time, meanwhile I had asked a few times prior to that and was ignored. Then irishpride sold his car and bailed out. The FAQ/DIY hasn't been updated in almost 3 years. The New Member Information in almost FIVE years. I really wanted to clean those up and make them much more useful, once upon a time. With nobody participating who has administrative access to those sticky threads, or other thread-cleanup abilities, this forum has become stale. There are many more A3s on the road now than there were in 2006, but you'd never know it from the forum traffic.
> 
> Let the kids have their lol bump thread back. It's the only thing getting you any click-views in this forum. I don't care, I gave up 2 years ago. Just waiting to get rid of my car now.


Wasn't it parts4euro?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

crew219 said:


> Wasn't it parts4euro?


Both, I forget which one started it.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

LAAAAAAAME :thumbdown: all of this... bring it back!!!!!!!!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?5193299-NOT-LOL-Bump&p=70026697
This guy 'Tim' is making this Forum less interesting and less fun :bs:
I bet the advertisers will note the HUGE reduction in hits/views and abandon us.


HEY- WHAT A START-WE CAN EDIT!


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Disapprove.

If individual people are pushing past the boundaries of acceptability in a thread, take it up with the misbehaving users, not the whole community.

*To the Moderators*: You really need to remember something important -- YOU don't have a job if WE don't show up, or if WE all collectively block ads, or if WE start emailing advertisers as a group, saying that we won't do business with them if they continue to advertise here.

You aren't in charge. We are.

Got it?

So don't piss us off. There are other A3 forums out there.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stop bashing the mods / Tim. The answer is bring the thread back and have Kraziboi moderate the A3 forum. I've PMd George and Tim to for their help. Fourtutide and common sense has always prevailed and hopefully they will again. 

The thread was legendary and growing well; and highly differentiated Fourtitude from the many, many, many dead A3 fourms / brake rotor pimping sites out there. I mean seriously, that thing had over 1,000,000 views! 'Nuff Said. 

Please bring our baby back.

Cheers.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

well said BRING IT BACKK:thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

drew138 said:


> Stop bashing the mods / Tim.


No opcorn:



drew138 said:


> The answer is bring the thread back and have Kraziboi moderate the A3 forum.


Yes eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

tcardio said:


> just my 0.02
> Tim states he was asked to look at the thread by another moderator. A question of acceptablity was raised. Tim looks at the thread and finds pictures objectionable to him. He attempts to delete pictures but finds too many objectionable. It appears he takes it upon himself to delete the thread without asking for any advice from moderators who have been around for years. He does not say he asked for advice. He does not lock the thread with his objections so we may view his reasons. He serves as judge, jury and executioner and deletes the thread.


I understand that this has angered you guys, and this entire time, I've been doing nothing but trying my best to be in here, talk to you, and get through this.

I am one of the Administrators on this site. That means that, among other things, I am one of the people that the moderators come to when there is a situation that they're not sure how to handle, and it's my job to make a decision. In this case, a moderator noticed the content in the thread, but he knew that you guys were kind of a "special case" so he asked about what to do. I told him that I would take care of it. I came in and looked at the thread, and despite the fact that it had been around for a long time, a lot of the content in there was just not acceptable per our rules, period. So, rather than being a total dick about it and just killing the thread, I started this new one for you.



> To make matters worse, he pours gas on the fire by electively starting an LOL thread. This is dictatorial and disrespectful to those members who share their intellectual property for free to help others.


I'm sorry if my attempt to help you guys out by giving you a place to continue your thread comes across as "dictatorial and disrespectful." It wasn't meant that way.



> I prefer that Tim ask other moderators to post their opinions on the thread and then make a democratic decision.


First off, frankly, this isn't a democracy. That said, I am really trying not to be some sort of tyrant, either. We do actually have a forum where the moderating staff talks about decisions like this, and we talked about this one. You guys just didn't see it.



OOOO-A3 said:


> Tim & other mods: We used to have a mod for this forum... YEARS ago. limesparks left (work demands). irishpride asked to be a mod and was made one despite not having participated for any length of time, meanwhile I had asked a few times prior to that and was ignored. Then irishpride sold his car and bailed out. The FAQ/DIY hasn't been updated in almost 3 years. The New Member Information in almost FIVE years. I really wanted to clean those up and make them much more useful, once upon a time. With nobody participating who has administrative access to those sticky threads, or other thread-cleanup abilities, this forum has become stale. There are many more A3s on the road now than there were in 2006, but you'd never know it from the forum traffic.


I am actually talking to the other administrators about getting you guys a more dedicated moderator for your forum.



skotti said:


> This guy 'Tim' is making this Forum less interesting and less fun


Again, maybe I just don't understand, but I fail to see how I am doing that. I started _this_ thread specifically so you'd have a place to have your chat and such, like you did in the old one.



warren_s said:


> Disapprove.
> 
> If individual people are pushing past the boundaries of acceptability in a thread, take it up with the misbehaving users, not the whole community.


Normally, that's exactly what we do. However, in cases like this, our policy is to just remove the whole thread. I don't get paid to do this. Neither do any of the moderators here. If it is a question of clicking two buttons to remove the thread, or spending four hours going through several hundred pages of a thread and deleting posts one by one, well..... there's an obvious answer there. And again, this isn't a "punishment" of you guys, nor was it aimed at anyone in the forum or anything like that. The thread was just out of hand, so I shut it down and gave you guys this new one.

*



To the Moderators

Click to expand...

*


> : You really need to remember something important -- YOU don't have a job if WE don't show up, or if WE all collectively block ads, or if WE start emailing advertisers as a group, saying that we won't do business with them if they continue to advertise here.
> 
> You aren't in charge. We are.
> 
> ...


Hey, trust me, I know all of this. (And, like I said above, I volunteer to do this, I don't get paid to do it, for what it's worth...) That's why I am in here, talking to you guys and trying to address things in a mature manner. It's why I am talking to the other admins about getting you guys a new moderator.

In fact, since several of you have made other suggestions as to things that could stand to be fixed / updated in here, let's have a talk about that.

The new member info thread and FAQ threads both look like they could use some updating. Let's talk about what could be done to those. What would you guys like to see?

.

I am honestly not here to try and be a jerk. I'm just trying to keep the forums clean, and help out.

Now....

All of that said, we do still have  a set of rules here, and everyone's got to follow them. Some of those rules include things like not flaming or making personal attacks. A couple of people have done that here, and as I am trying to approach you guys in a reasonable manner, I would appreciate being treated in kind.

Furthermore, there is a rule that specifically prohibits posting pornographic material. This includes nudity (weather actual or of a see-through sense), "mount me" shots, etc. If you want to post pictures of girls or whatever, fine, but like I said before, please keep it within reason and tasteful, ok?

And like I said, I am a reasonable guy. I understand that you guys are somewhat upset over this, but let's just talk about it, ok?

Oh, and FWIW, I have been spending some time in this forum lately, just not under this name.



-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tcardio said:


> This is dictatorial and disrespectful to those members who share their intellectual property for free to help others.


By no means of exaggeration, the most, quickest and best help and advice I have received pertaining to my A3 came from the lol bump thread. There's almost always someone in that thread when the rest of the A3 forum is dead. Whenever I had an issue that needed a quick answer, that was my first resort, and without fail, I always got the response I needed in short order.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> By no means of exaggeration, *the most, quickest and best help and advice I have received pertaining to my A3 came from the lol bump thread. There's almost always someone in that thread when the rest of the A3 forum is dead*. Whenever I had an issue that needed a quick answer, that was my first resort, and without fail, I always got the response I needed in short order.


:thumbup:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> u mean rape?


The only rape that is happening around here is when you reported the original thread...and raped the minds and hearts of all it's loyal followers :thumbdown:. down with you sir, down with you.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks, kb. For what it's worth, my car would not be as tip-top as it is if it weren't for you, the creator of this thread's infamous predecessor. :beer:s are on me if you find me at the next show.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The only rape that is happening around here is when you reported the original thread...and raped the minds and hearts of all it's loyal followers :thumbdown:. down with you sir, down with you.













but cereal, i didnt report it. I rarely go in it anyways


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> but cereal, i didnt report it. I rarely go in it anyways


And you know I would de-friend you from FB and that's the worse.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> By no means of exaggeration, the most, quickest and best help and advice I have received pertaining to my A3 came from the lol bump thread. There's almost always someone in that thread when the rest of the A3 forum is dead. Whenever I had an issue that needed a quick answer, that was my first resort, and without fail, I always got the response I needed in short order.


What's stopping that from happening in this thread? 

Personally I thought the Lol Bump thread was much better before there was an invasion of T&A. Once that happened, I couldn't open it anywhere but the privacy of my own home. Lol bump wasn't about T&A when it first started. If anything most of the pics were of humorous content or other cool car stuff. 

Frankly if you want T&A, there's other websites to go to. :thumbup:

Dave


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Tim, don't take this as an "attack" but starting a new thread for us really isn't doing us a favor. Any of us can start a new LOL thread. Thats not the point. Sure, its salt in the wound that the same person that killed the original attempted to start a replacement. Thats also not the point. We all want to be friends. Give our campaigning future mod exclusive access to the killed thread to begin cleaning it up. All "mount me baby" and "You want a taste?" and "I want you to ___ my ___ and pull my hair" will be appropriately (regretfully) removed.
Then, PM notifications and removal of future slip up posts will have a extremely short shelf life. Even if krazyboi isn't the first one to see an offending post, I promise you that the handful of regular users that visit this website 5-10 TIMES A DAY (not only to enjoy a LOL but to also help others on various threads) will catch and alert future moderator krazyboi of the needed assistance.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Tim, don't take this as an "attack"


Totally not taken that way, don't worry at all. I said right from the beginning, and I meant it, that if you guys want to talk about it in a mature manner I am open to that.

In fact, for what it's worth, I told Krazyboi in a PM a few minutes ago that absolutely none of this is personal in any way at all. If we could get any of you guys out to a show when we're there (Carlisle in May is fast becoming a very cool one for Audis, BTW, and there's always Waterfest or H20 or whatever) that I'd sit down for a beer with any of you and talk Audis. It's just that we have rules here and they need to be followed is all.



> but starting a new thread for us really isn't doing us a favor. Any of us can start a new LOL thread. Thats not the point. Sure, its salt in the wound that the same person that killed the original attempted to start a replacement. Thats also not the point. We all want to be friends.


Honestly, I think that part of it is that I just don't (or didn't, I'm learning) understand a) how important that particular thread is to you guys, and b) why a new thread couldn't serve the same function as that one used to before it got overrun with T&A type pictures. Honestly, no insult or salt rubbing or anything was implied when I removed the thread, and I thought I'd be helping you all out by giving you another place to carry on.



> Give our campaigning future mod exclusive access to the killed thread to begin cleaning it up. All "mount me baby" and "You want a taste?" and "I want you to ___ my ___ and pull my hair" will be appropriately (regretfully) removed.
> Then, PM notifications and removal of future slip up posts will have a extremely short shelf life. Even if krazyboi isn't the first one to see an offending post, I promise you that the handful of regular users that visit this website 5-10 TIMES A DAY (not only to enjoy a LOL but to also help others on various threads) will catch and alert future moderator krazyboi of the needed assistance.


We're discussing things internally. Can't say how everything will turn out, but we're talking about it.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crew219 said:


> What's stopping that from happening in this thread?
> 
> Personally I thought the Lol Bump thread was much better before there was an invasion of T&A. Once that happened, I couldn't open it anywhere but the privacy of my own home. Lol bump wasn't about T&A when it first started. If anything most of the pics were of humorous content or other cool car stuff.
> 
> ...


Agreed, BUT, the deletion of that thread killed all that useful information with it. Personally, I think the search function of the vBulletin format versus the old zeroforum is MUCH improved. With that said, I wish for the sake of future newbies, that that information was able to live on so that they could get their answers as easily as I got mine.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Agreed, BUT, the deletion of that thread killed all that useful information with it. Personally, I think the search function of the vBulletin format versus the old zeroforum is MUCH improved. With that said, I wish for the sake of future newbies, that that information was able to live on so that they could get their answers as easily as I got mine.


The information was not easily searchable. Most of the time with DIYs and etc, they were all posted in their own individual threads. IMO near the end, lolbump became about whoever could pad their post count the most with pics of boobs. 

Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Heck the only reason why I'm posting in it right now is because I can open it while @ starbucks without having to worry about people passing by wondering why i'm looking at pictures of boobs. 

Dave


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Heck the only reason why I'm posting in it right now is because I can open it while @ starbucks without having to worry about people passing by wondering why i'm looking at pictures of boobs.
> 
> Dave


You never posted a babe?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

crew219 said:


> Heck the only reason why I'm posting in it right now is because I can open it while @ starbucks without having to worry about people passing by wondering why i'm looking at pictures of boobs.
> 
> Dave


Who cares what people think at Starbucks? Just sayin'


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MachnickiA3 said:


> You never posted a babe?


There was one girl that I showed krazy on fb. Not 100% sure but I think he posted it on the forum but I may have as well. Either way, it was nothing like the recent stuff that has been posted.

Why not make a LolBoobs thread for boobs and other risque stuff only? If rob is saying that he doesn't like the technical help not being offered anymore, well why not have a thread where more people are likely to participate in vs one which no one can open anywhere?

Audizine has a complete forum devoted to boobs and anything explicit. The people who click on those threads know what they're getting into and go to that forum with the intent of seeing boobs. http://www.audizine.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/25-Eye-Candy-R

Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

terje_77 said:


> Who cares what people think at Starbucks? Just sayin'


Would you really want your friends and business associates catching you staring at boobs while drinking coffee? Just sayin...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Heck the only reason why I'm posting in it right now is because I can open it while @ starbucks without having to worry about people passing by wondering why i'm looking at pictures of boobs.
> 
> Dave



yup, i was told i can click on this thread safely at work now (for now)! i dont care what people say, pics of T&A (even if not noodz) are never safe for work nor anywhere public. 

if anyone wondered/cared why i stopped posting in there and pwning pages, this is why.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

where was that thread where we voted for krazyboy as mod....

i still think he shold mod this forum


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/obama_meeting


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

This thread only aggravates me worse each day... I'm gonna stick to the car lounge 

Maybe i'll see some of you at wuste...

Cool Story Bro...PEACE OUT


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

crew219 said:


> Would you really want your friends and business associates catching you staring at boobs while drinking coffee? Just sayin...


I drink coffee and stare at boobs EVERY MORNING. Even with my laptop nearby.
Wouldn't want it any other way.
Ok, maybe not just staring at boobs...maybe something more interactive


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Rub-ISH said:


> This thread only aggravates me worse each day... I'm gonna stick to the car lounge
> 
> Maybe i'll see some of you at wuste...
> 
> Cool Story Bro...PEACE OUT


I have a feeling that this is the beginning of the end of this forum.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> I have a feeling that this is the beginning of the end of this forum.


yeah man, where is the a3 community going to be moving too?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Uber-A3 said:


> I have a feeling that this is the beginning of the end of this forum.


Isn't that what people said when they switched from zeroforum to vbulletin?


----------



## ozarkgolfer (Sep 16, 2010)

*What exactly are we here for?*



TechnikSLR said:


> yeah man, where is the a3 community going to be moving too?


I don't understand why we can't talk about Audi's without having pictures of women that we have been asked not to post. 

I like pictures of attractive females as much as the next man, but enough is enough. I would like to view this website without having my wife and teenage daughter wondering what I am looking at. 

There are plenty of other sites you can visit and obviously have, because the pictures posted are not your own.

Just because the mods have suddenly clamped down, the excuse that the pictures that are being posted should be grandfathered in is juvenile and pathetic.

I agree with probably the silent majority that this site needs to be cleaned up. I'm just the first one to accept being flamed for agreeing with management.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> where was that thread where we voted for krazyboy as mod....
> 
> i still think he shold mod this forum


It is linked in this thread somewhere

Personally, I don't care about missing bewbs as much as missing what has to be the most epic thread ever. lol bump! was always more about community for me.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

just found out Paris hilton got the new LFA....


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I don't understand why we can't talk about Audi's without having pictures of women that we have been asked not to post.
> 
> I like pictures of attractive females as much as the next man, but enough is enough. I would like to view this website without having my wife and teenage daughter wondering what I am looking at.
> 
> ...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Let's not underestimate the issue with the recent sponsor riff and the manwhore pics posted up there. Anyone that doesn't think that had a major impact on the thread shut down here is blind. Those arguments and pics did not belong on that forum and it was unprofessional. The final straw being the totally lame see through shirt pic is just embarrassing. To have the thread die its death in this manner is tragic and shouldn't be allowed.

The answer is clear. Bring back Lolbump thread. I'm also aware that the forum has privileged threads only visible or accessible to certain users so making such a protected thread is also an option.

Tim, George, Anthony, we're talking about $1M views and 700+ pages of content. Please make Kraziboi the A3 forum mod and let's come to a permanent agreement.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

drew138 said:


> Let's not underestimate the issue with the recent sponsor riff and the manwhore pics posted up there. Anyone that doesn't think that had a major impact on the thread shut down here is blind. Those arguments and pics did not belong on that forum and it was unprofessional. The final straw being the totally lame see through shirt pic is just embarrassing. To have the thread die its death in this manner is tragic and shouldn't be allowed.
> 
> The answer is clear. Bring back Lolbump thread. I'm also aware that the forum has privileged threads only visible or accessible to certain users so making such a protected thread is also an option.
> 
> Tim, George, Anthony, we're talking about $1M views and 700+ pages of content. Please make Kraziboi the A3 forum mod and let's come to a permanent agreement.


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Let's not underestimate the issue with the recent sponsor riff and the manwhore pics posted up there. Anyone that doesn't think that had a major impact on the thread shut down here is blind. Those arguments and pics did not belong on that forum and it was unprofessional. The final straw being the totally lame see through shirt pic is just embarrassing. To have the thread die its death in this manner is tragic and shouldn't be allowed.
> 
> The answer is clear. Bring back Lolbump thread. I'm also aware that the forum has privileged threads only visible or accessible to certain users so making such a protected thread is also an option.
> 
> Tim, George, Anthony, we're talking about $1M views and 700+ pages of content. Please make Kraziboi the A3 forum mod and let's come to a permanent agreement.


:beer:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

The problem I think is that the thread got way out of control, mostly by newer posters that had no idea why the thread was even around or started. It became a soft porn thread instead of what it was intended for, just a thread to post up random stuff. I don't mind looking at females and the thread never offended me, but I can see why people have had issues with it. I vote to bring the thread back with the idea of using it for the reason it was started. If you want a bump thread with bewbs just start one and keep the original for everyone to access.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> If you want a bump thread with bewbs just start one and keep the original for everyone to access.


I'll clean up the old thread. This can be the bewb thread. End of story. :thumbup:


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

A few things are going on....

The sponsor tiff which I mentioned in a previous post on the first page of this thread, which was deleted.

The crazy over the top posting of bewbage.

A moderator who demands respect for his/her decisions without building the trust or a relationship with those who post, then expecting support for their unilateral decision. 

There's no representation or input from those who visit this forum, deleting a thread this large must involve (no I didn't say approval, just involvement and notice) of all those who participated in the thread. NO, its not a democracy, yes, this is a place we voluntarily "visit".

I can go on and on using my professional expertise, and my previous expertise as a car forum moderator, but I haven't been asked and I don't expect to be, so I'll sit on the sidelines and watch a certain person extricate themselves.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I don't understand why we can't talk about Audi's without having pictures of women that we have been asked not to post.
> 
> I like pictures of attractive females as much as the next man, but enough is enough. I would like to view this website without having my wife and teenage daughter wondering what I am looking at.
> 
> ...


You, Sir, only have 16 posts. :sly:


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Let's not underestimate the issue with the recent sponsor riff and the manwhore pics posted up there. Anyone that doesn't think that had a major impact on the thread shut down here is blind. Those arguments and pics did not belong on that forum and it was unprofessional. The final straw being the totally lame see through shirt pic is just embarrassing. To have the thread die its death in this manner is tragic and shouldn't be allowed.
> 
> The answer is clear. Bring back Lolbump thread. I'm also aware that the forum has privileged threads only visible or accessible to certain users so making such a protected thread is also an option.
> 
> Tim, George, Anthony, we're talking about $1M views and 700+ pages of content. Please make Kraziboi the A3 forum mod and let's come to a permanent agreement.


:thumbup: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I don't understand why we can't talk about Audi's without having pictures of women that we have been asked not to post.
> 
> I like pictures of attractive females as much as the next man, but enough is enough. I would like to view this website without having my wife and teenage daughter wondering what I am looking at.
> 
> ...


then don't open the thread :screwy: especially in front of your wife and daughter. Or if you don't open it in front of your wife and daughter and they do still end up seeing the pictures on your screen, then you have clearly had the thread open for a while staring at the pictures of the attractive women that you claim you don't want to be staring at :bs:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

skotti said:


> You, Sir, only have 16 posts. :sly:


lmao i noticed that too and was scratching my head


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

neu318 said:


>



That is one ugly car... Looks and sounds like a beast


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

skotti said:


> You, Sir, only have 16 posts. :sly:


 I think the key here is he doesn't have to click on the Thread if it is an issue with him or his family as he states, silent minority or "trolling" members complaining with out participating is small number compared to the group that participated in that thread. We have been with out a real mod for how long? some how irishpride came along bought an A3 and was suddenly made mod? Rips his grill off his car and posts up a DIY on how can you f-up the front of your A3 if you are fat and lazy and he becomes mod? 

0000-A3 and krazyboi both have been part of this community and participating in it for more then 5, yes 5 years as many of us have during that time. 

Tim, I find it appauling if not insulting that a group that has been friends for that period is being told they can not have a thread they have constructed over that period of time because of complaints from a small group that *DOES NOT PARTRICPATE IN OUR FORUM* yes our forum since we are the group that has been here since day one supporting it.


here is my take on this thread, 

I can directly relate it to the movie Good Morning Vietnam when Robin Williams character was removed despite everyone enjoyed his rhetoric because one sensitive person didn't agree with it.


It is an insult and lack of respect to the members that actually support and contributed to help this forum grow


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

thtis forum sucks now. :facepalm:

Nothting gets updated. 
Outsiders are deleting threads. 
And I can't look a pictures of parts my GF shows me everynight.

Time to move over to the AZ.:thumbup:

this is the reason I rarely come to this forum anymore. Back to the Car Lounge

BTW this "new moderator" sounds like a wanker


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

NY_Avant said:


> Tim, I find it appauling if not insulting that a group that has been friends for that period is being told they can not have a thread they have constructed over that period of time because of complaints from a small group that *DOES NOT PARTRICPATE IN OUR FORUM* yes our forum since we are the group that has been here since day one supporting it.


Honestly, none of this is because anyone complained about anything. One of the other moderators happened to be browsing through this forum, and came across the lol bump thread. The content in the last bunch of pages of that thread was stuff that is against our rules, so he asked us (the administrators) what ought to be done with it. I had a look at it, and since a huge amount of the content was against our rules, I removed it.

This isn't a case of anyone trying to persecute you guys. It isn't a case of me trying to throw my weight around, or anything like that. If I was, I wouldn't be in here trying to have this discussion with you. It's a case of there not having been anyone in here in a long while to enforce the rules, that's all. Honestly, I'm sorry about the removal of the thread, but the content in there just isn't allowed on our forums. I understand that you guys had come to expect differently than that over time, since the rules hadn't been enforced, and honestly, that's our fault for not making sure that was being done. As I've mentioned multiple times above, we're discussing getting a moderator who can be in here more regularly to make sure stuff like that doesn't happen in the future.



> It is an insult and lack of respect to the members that actually support and contributed to help this forum grow


Again, no insult was intended. I honestly didn't understand how attached you guys are to that specific thread. I thought it was a matter of wanting a thread to hang out and chat in, which is why I made you this one. Either way, the nudity and other content like that which was in that thread is not permissible here, period. That's why it got pulled. It's not because people complained, it's not because I am out to get you guys.

-Tim


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> Honestly, none of this is because anyone complained about anything.


.................then why is it a problem?


Whatever happened to no harm no foul?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Col. Sandurz said:


> .................then why is it a problem?


Because the content in that thread (nudie pics, near nudie pics, etc) is against our rules.



> Whatever happened to no harm no foul?


This is a matter of trying to be fair. We can't tell the people in, say, the MKIV Golf / Jetta forum that they can't post stuff like that and then go and allow it in here. We honestly try to make sure that our rules are enforced evenly across the site. We're not perfect at it, but we make the best effort that we can. That thread had just gotten overlooked for a LONG time since there wasn't an active moderator in this forum.

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> gotten overlooked for a LONG time since there wasn't an active moderator in this forum.


The whole A3 section for that matter...

Happy Friday all! :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Problem - The rules are not enforced in this neck of the woods.

Solution - Enforce the rules in this neck of the woods. 

Seems like a no-brainer to me. How exactly to effect that solution? Make KB mod, as he has kindly offered, and is near-unanimously supported.

As a side-project, give him access to the OG lol bump! thread and some time to clean it out, and then bring it back.

OMG EDITING FUNCTION!!: Why the heel-dragging on making KB mod? Is there a long initiation ritual into the inner sanctum?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

This has been repeated many times now:



SilverSLC said:


> I honestly didn't understand how attached you guys are to that specific thread.


If any moderator actually took the time to READ posts (within pages 1-729) rather than hunt for NON NUDE pictures of beautiful women, it would be crystal clear that all of us were attached to the thread. This was expressed by frequent posts such as "OMG page 200!" or "Woot! 500,000 views" or " I :heart: you LOL Bumpers". 
This was a place that we all supported each other on Mondays, :beer::beer:'ed each other on fridays. Wished each other happy birthday. Informed each other of Audi breaking news issues. Made each other laugh. Supported each other. Defended each other. People would actually stop by the LOL Bump page from the other side of the forums. Why? Because it WAS special. And it wasn't special because it had PG-13 pictures of a girl in a tight sweater. It was a place to rant, joke and kick back. It can't be replace. Renovated and reopened, but not replaced.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Problem - The rules are not enforced in this neck of the woods.
> 
> Solution - Enforce the rules in this neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


Doesn't it seem counter-intuitive to make one of the top contributors of T&A the moderator of T&A? Cleaning out the old thread would probably mean deleting 50% of the posts. Cool if someone really wants to dig through all 722 pages x 35 posts per page = 25,270 posts.

Dave


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Will it look bangin on the aye tre? Yes? No? In an 18 of course...


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

krazyboi. When you become moderator, you need to change your avatar to this:


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

ulua4me2004 said:


> That is one ugly car... Looks and sounds like a beast


Eh man don't say anything bad about French team who from 2001 the team started participating in the World Rally Championship, winning the Manufacturer's Title in 2003, 2004, 2005, 2008, 2009 and 2010.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

dargofinch said:


> Eh man don't say anything bad about French team who from 2001 the team started participating in the World Rally Championship, winning the Manufacturer's Title in 2003, 2004, 2005, 2008, 2009 and 2010.


Good drivers, yes. Ugly car, yes.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Will it look bangin on the aye tre? Yes? No? In an 18 of course...


Not a fan, but interested in being proved wrong. Who's the resident photoshop guru?


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

dargofinch said:


> Eh man don't say anything bad about French team who from 2001 the team started participating in the World Rally Championship, winning the Manufacturer's Title in 2003, 2004, 2005, 2008, 2009 and 2010.



Who said anything about the French Team? I could careless who drives it....That doesnt make it "not ugly":laugh:

and yes way to much thread drama for me....Im going back to basics.....see below

No nips, brown eye, or vulva shots + Audi content = good enough for me...Oh yeah anyone ever wanna be a lolly pop?:heart:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

ulua4me2004 said:


>


I am deeply disturbed by this picture. 
Where is a moderator when you need one?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have it on good authority that we may very well have another resurrection with the proper support to ensure the permanent longevity of the thread.

KB would make a fine mod as he's known the line and served as the unofficial mod for quite some time. Purging 50% of the content isn't the goal here; it's purging 100% of the highly questionable stuff.

Let's keep this thread cool until we hear a proper resolution.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> Doesn't it seem counter-intuitive to make one of the top contributors of T&A the moderator of T&A? Cleaning out the old thread would probably mean deleting 50% of the posts. Cool if someone really wants to dig through all 722 pages x 35 posts per page = 25,270 posts.
> 
> Dave


Actually, I would argue that I'm not a top contributor. I just post it randomly, not daily/weekly. I know what's right and wrong and won't want my thread holed again. I just don't have any issues @ work or Starbucks or wherever like some of you guys do. Those who act like that thread is super terrible...you know the content, don't go in there when ppl are around (or just don't go in there at all). :screwy: :facepalm: If I could change the title, I'd have it say "possibly NSFW".

And like Drew said, its not about cleaning all the posts, its just the highly questionable ones. I'll take however long it requires to clean it up.

:beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Actually, I would argue that I'm not a top contributor. I just post it randomly, not daily/weekly. I know what's right and wrong and won't want my thread holed again. I just don't have any issues @ work or Starbucks or wherever like some of you guys do. Those who act like that thread is super terrible...you know the content, don't go in there when ppl are around (or just don't go in there at all). :screwy: :facepalm: If I could change the title, I'd have it say "possibly NSFW".
> 
> And like Drew said, its not about cleaning all the posts, its just the highly questionable ones. I'll take however long it requires to clean it up.
> 
> :beer:


thats why i dont go in that thread at work.. only at home


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Actually, I would argue that I'm not a top contributor. I just post it randomly, not daily/weekly. I know what's right and wrong and won't want my thread holed again. I just don't have any issues @ work or Starbucks or wherever like some of you guys do. Those who act like that thread is super terrible...you know the content, don't go in there when ppl are around (or just don't go in there at all). :screwy: :facepalm: If I could change the title, I'd have it say "possibly NSFW".
> 
> And like Drew said, its not about cleaning all the posts, its just the highly questionable ones. I'll take however long it requires to clean it up.
> 
> :beer:


Amen. If you are in a public place or surfing this thread in an area where ppl are likely to snoop over your shoulders, TAKE SOME FREAKIN RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOURSELF and don't go into the thread. :screwy::screwy:


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> Again, no insult was intended. I honestly didn't understand how attached you guys are to that specific thread. I thought it was a matter of wanting a thread to hang out and chat in, which is why I made you this one. Either way, the nudity and other content like that which was in that thread is not permissible here, period. That's why it got pulled. It's not because people complained, it's not because I am out to get you guys.
> 
> -Tim


Again, I think you are not getting it.
- you removed our thread without communicating
- started a New and improved thread?? Seriously?

I am 44 not 10, and the fact that the thread was 700 pages long and had over 1M views and you guys just find it is testament that all of your arguments are unfounded


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NY_Avant said:


> Again, I think you are not getting it.
> - you removed our thread without communicating
> - started a New and improved thread?? Seriously?
> 
> I am 44 not 10, and the fact that the thread was 700 pages long and had over 1M views and you guys just find it is testament that all of your arguments are unfounded


no way ur 44, u look like 30 something


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> thats why i dont go in that thread at work.. only at home


In the privacy of your own bathroom?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> thats why i dont go in that thread at work.


You work? 



:beer:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Does the frequency in random sketchy Facebook messages and requests seems to be increasing for you guys? Or am I the only one that deals with this almost once a week?

Todays edition:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

OOOO-A3 said:


> You work?
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:



yea in sf....i walk castro street...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> no way ur 44, u look like 30 something


To young people, all older people looks just "old".


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

this thread sucks.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

t_white said:


> this thread sucks.


x2


----------



## ozarkgolfer (Sep 16, 2010)

jmass said:


> then don't open the thread :screwy: especially in front of your wife and daughter. Or if you don't open it in front of your wife and daughter and they do still end up seeing the pictures on your screen, then you have clearly had the thread open for a while staring at the pictures of the attractive women that you claim you don't want to be staring at :bs:


I'm interested in golf, Audi and Yorkshire terriers.

Should I open a webpage on any of those subjects and expect to see soft porn?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I'm interested in golf, Audi and* Yorkshire terriers*.
> 
> Should I open a webpage on any of those subjects and *expect to see soft porn?*


If that's what's cool to you...


----------



## ozarkgolfer (Sep 16, 2010)

skotti said:


> You, Sir, only have 16 posts. :sly:


I am on the computer 80% of my day. I check the Audi sites maybe 2-3 times a day. Do I need to post the occasional LOL or :thumbup: just to ramp up my rep?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I'm interested in golf, Audi and Yorkshire terriers.
> 
> Should I open a webpage on any of those subjects and expect to see soft porn?


Admit it. You open it up, look, then close it. Then you come back and open it again. Just to make sure. Then you close it.

Kind of like the waitress telling you 'this plate is hot' and you touch it, just to make sure 

Oh- and congrats on reaching 18 posts opcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I am on the computer 80% of my day. I check the Audi sites maybe 2-3 times a day. Do I need to post the occasional LOL or :thumbup: just to ramp up my rep?


im on the computer 98% of my day from 8:30am to 11pm

Do i check lol bump thread at work? NO

do i check it at home yea sometimes.

if you dont wanan see girls dont click it. I sure as hell dont go in there during work hours.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I am on the computer 80% of my day. I check the Audi sites maybe 2-3 times a day. Do I need to post the occasional LOL or :thumbup: just to ramp up my rep?


and we need a IP check for Alternate ego


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ozarkgolfer said:


> I'm interested in golf, Audi and Yorkshire terriers.
> 
> Should I open a webpage on any of those subjects and expect to see soft porn?


It's not like when you click on the A3 sub-forum it's all T&A. It's one thread on one forum, and it has a random name like "Lol bump!", not "Check out my sick new wheels..." or whatever. You should expect off-topic, and after the first time you see it, you'll have a pretty good idea not to open it in front of people you don't want seeing what you're looking at. Take some responsibility for yourself. Any idiot could, at any point, post full on hardcore porn pics in any thread on any forum. Maybe we should just shut down the whole internet, you know, to be safe. :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Alright, who the hell is banning photos now? I put up a "clean" ass shot with an audi badge in it... as a reminder, marshal law isn't a _first_ resort


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

^^^^^^^
What he said


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Alright, who the hell is banning photos now? I put up a "clean" ass shot with an audi badge in it... as a reminder, marshal law isn't a _first_ resort


i reported it thats why eace:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i reported it thats why eace:



:facepalm:


----------



## ozarkgolfer (Sep 16, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> and we need a IP check for Alternate ego


opcorn:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> :facepalm:


:thumbup::heart:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Thread should be titled "The castrated and emasculated lol bump"


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ozarkgolfer said:


> opcorn:


:heart:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Thread should be titled "The castrated and emasculated lol bump"


:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Alright, who the hell is banning photos now? I put up a "clean" ass shot with an audi badge in it... as a reminder, marshal law isn't a _first_ resort


Where?

I did a check of your post history, and I don't see any that have been deleted lately. Did you post it in this thread?

One of our rules for the moderators is that whenever they take action on a post, weather it's editing it, deleting it, or whatever, that they need to notify you guys somehow - either by sending a PM or by posting in the thread about it. In your case, I can't find the post you're talking about. Can you tell me where it was?

-Tim


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SilverSLC said:


> Where?
> 
> I did a check of your post history, and I don't see any that have been deleted lately. Did you post it in this thread?
> 
> ...


damnit i wanted him to think that i reported it.... killed it


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSLC said:


> Where?
> 
> I did a check of your post history, and I don't see any that have been deleted lately. Did you post it in this thread?
> 
> ...


The old school roadster WAS a nice booty shot of a chick with an audi badge built into her boy shorts...I refreshed the page after I posted it and it wouldn't show up again. I really don't care at this point. 

Also, you need to either restrict or remove wannabe....he's mucking the flow up with asinine posts...becoming a troll. Just a thought.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The old school roadster WAS a nice booty shot of a chick with an audi badge built into her boy shorts...I refreshed the page after I posted it and it wouldn't show up again. I really don't care at this point.
> 
> Also, you need to either restrict or remove wannabe....he's mucking the flow up with asinine posts...becoming a troll. Just a thought.


I been here longer than you, just look at ur post count compared to mine


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Also, you need to either restrict or remove wannabe....he's mucking the flow up with asinine posts...becoming a troll. Just a thought.


Eh, no need to do that to TP. He'll kind of grow on you. Just give him a chance. He's really just mis-understood :laugh:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> I been here longer than you, just look at ur post count compared to mine


On which account? Lol.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> :heart:





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> :heart:





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> :thumbup::heart:





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i reported it thats why eace:





tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> damnit i wanted him to think that i reported it.... killed it


yeah...and most of your posts look like that. ^^^^


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

crew219 said:


> On which account? Lol.


kekekke:heart:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

skotti said:


> Eh, no need to do that to TP. He'll kind of grow on you. Just give him a chance. He's really just mis-understood :laugh:


:heart:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> yeah...and most of your posts look like that. ^^^^


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> yeah...and most of your posts look like that. ^^^^


oh i thought this was a bump thread.... i guess posting :heart:'s arent allowed?


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Will it look bangin on the aye tre? Yes? No? In an 18 of course...


I hope your kidding. Plus in my opinion I would keep from putting anything Japanese on a GERMAN car...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh i thought this was a bump thread.... i guess posting :heart:'s arent allowed?


i'm okay with :heart:'s....and i guess i'm okay with your habits. what was I thinking...we would never have reached 727 pages last time without your account(s)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> One of our rules for the moderators is that whenever they take action on a post, weather it's editing it, deleting it, or whatever, that they need to notify you guys somehow - either by sending a PM or by posting in the thread about it.


What's interesting is that I was only notified by PM the first time the original thread was killed. The other times it just magically disappeared.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> What's interesting is that I was only notified by PM the first time the original thread was killed. The other times it just magically disappeared.



She'll be back. One way or another.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> She'll be back. One way or another.


You're a good man! :beer:


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

OOOO-A3 said:


> You work?
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


For his daddy


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh i thought this was a bump thread.... i guess posting :heart:'s arent allowed?





NY_Avant said:


> For his daddy


ywell duh... i get beat all the time if i dont pay him..walking castrol st is hard work man.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Does the frequency in random sketchy Facebook messages and requests seems to be increasing for you guys? Or am I the only one that deals with this almost once a week?
> 
> Todays edition:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Does the frequency in random sketchy Facebook messages and requests seems to be increasing for you guys? Or am I the only one that deals with this almost once a week?


I haven't used Myspace in years but I just got a friends request from some hot model chick. Or at least, someone who _says_ they're a hot model chick -- the only place on the Internet this girl's name appears is on Myspace.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I just want to publically thank VW SLC (and all his aliases) for not banning me during our recent off-thread discussion.

Thank you, V-Dubman!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

http://images2.*************.net/ImageMacro/4961777/HAI-GUYS-WHATD-I-MISS.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Slowpokes


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

TechnikSLR said:


> http://images2.*************.net/ImageMacro/4961777/HAI-GUYS-WHATD-I-MISS.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Slowpokes


Nothing.

Go back to sleep. 



LOL.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

warren_s said:


> I haven't used Myspace in years but I just got a friends request from some hot model chick. Or at least, someone who _says_ they're a hot model chick -- the only place on the Internet this girl's name appears is on Myspace.


Maybe it was some forum moderator.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Bezor said:


> I just want to publically thank VW SLC (and all his aliases) for not banning me during our recent off-thread discussion.
> 
> Thank you, V-Dubman!


Hey - no problem. 

I'm honestly, really not a giant jerk.

Or at least I don't think I am.



This is my other account, BTW. 





skotti said:


> Maybe it was some forum moderator.


Dammit. You figured it out!



-Tim


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

SilverSLC said:


> This is my other account, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you aren't 'Heather'... :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

EW.



Im drunk. Oh and I still give no f#$^s.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

SilverSLC said:


> This is my other account, BTW.


I thought multiple accounts was a violation of TOC, ban yourself now please.


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

ulua4me2004 said:


>


Who's going to tell her that she has to buff out her ass, grundle, hand, and calf marks on the hood? I'm sure someone spent a good amount of time makin that look all pretty and shiny and what have you... :laugh:


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Just saw Diplo tonight. ****in killed one thing is for sure that guy can not freestyle.

lol bump


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Fat Man On A Little Bike - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

this thread BLOWS.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

MachnickiA3 said:


> this thread BLOWS.


I concur


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BrandonF said:


> Just saw Diplo tonight. ****in killed one thing is for sure that guy can not freestyle.
> 
> lol bump


That's what I've heard...but he throws down some fresh beats and none of his shows are alike. I'm seeing Girl Talk again on Friday in Prov. Call him what you will but he throws down hard.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd like to see girl talk sometime

Anyone know for certain if the Toyo Proxes 4 has been discontinued? It's still on their website, but 2 vendors have told me its NLA...if so, anyone know a good tire available in 205/40-18? Its looking like my only option is the yokohama s.drive, and I've heard they don't last too long or perform very well. Help!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw robbie rivera recently and that was awesome. Next well be The new deal, Axwell, and Markus Schulz. 

Diplo is coming to chi in a couple weeks and im going to try to catch that soon.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

guiltyblade said:


> I saw robbie rivera recently and that was awesome. Next well be The new deal, Axwell, and Markus Schulz.
> 
> Diplo is coming to chi in a couple weeks and im going to try to catch that soon.


A few people coming to Boston soon:

Rusko 
Crystal Castles 
Steve Aoki

Gonna be stupid dumb.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Found some toyos :thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> A few people coming to Boston soon:
> 
> Rusko
> Crystal Castles
> ...


Rusko is coming to Chi too! Steve Aoki was just here, awesome set. Sounds like you are going to a blast in B-town too! 

I'm actually going to be in b-town to go to a giant nerd fest, PAX east to visit some friends. Can't always party! Gotta be a nerd sometimes too


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> That's what I've heard...but he throws down some fresh beats and none of his shows are alike. I'm seeing Girl Talk again on Friday in Prov. Call him what you will but he throws down hard.


I find Girl Talk very entertaining. I wouldn't say he is my favorite, but I can't see myself not enjoying any of his shows. 

Diplo's set was very mainstream, but he played everything a lil dubstep, electro, house, and even hip hop. Diplo's set was like listening to my ipod, but mixed wayyyyy better.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BrandonF said:


> I find Girl Talk very entertaining. I wouldn't say he is my favorite, but I can't see myself not enjoying any of his shows.
> 
> Diplo's set was very mainstream, but he played everything a lil dubstep, electro, house, and even hip hop. Diplo's set was like listening to my ipod, but mixed wayyyyy better.


I'd imagine him to throw stuff in for the average listener who just happened to show up at his show that night...but he does have some sick stuff that not a lot of people listen to. Such as the Gucci Mix Tapes.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


>


the one on the right looks like courtney hansen from powerblock/overhauling


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> the one on the right looks like courtney hansen from powerblock/overhauling


Haha you're right. She's some SI swimsuit model...and Courtney Hansen can't have that kind of a booty....and if she does then I'm running down to my local jeweler and getting me a ring.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yo newburyport, send me the dates of those shows, I may or may not be down to go out in the bean for some ill music


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> A few people coming to Boston soon:
> 
> Rusko
> Crystal Castles
> ...


not to make you jealous, but im seeing skrillex this weekend, caspa march 25th, and rusko april 26th (i believe) all in NY, all going to be bangin shows.

oh and first on page 7...i guess i need to post something?

hmmm


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> not to make you jealous, but im seeing skrillex this weekend, caspa march 25th, and rusko april 26th (i believe) all in NY, all going to be bangin shows.
> 
> AHH! I missed skrillex tickets by 5 minutes...I was so pissed about it.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> x SMURF x said:
> 
> 
> > not to make you jealous, but im seeing skrillex this weekend, caspa march 25th, and rusko april 26th (i believe) all in NY, all going to be bangin shows.
> ...


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

What do you guys think of this vanity plate? 

I ROLL BACK










OR and i'm leaning towards this one


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

I pic of Diplo


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

this thread still sucks:thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BrandonF said:


> I pic of Diplo



Speaking of Diplo...seeing Major Lazer would be dope as hell.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

LOL this thread is so gay.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

MachnickiA3 said:


> LOL this thread is so gay.


horribly gay!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

oh yippie. now its a gay thread with tits...

/sigh


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachnickiA3 said:


> oh yippie. now its a gay thread with tits...
> 
> /sigh


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

with tits and wicked hot Israeli chicks?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

meh...


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

whats this!?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Telling it how it is. Thats why I love TG


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

MachnickiA3 said:


> whats this!?


That whole episode was great!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/20ATS-news.htm

HPA 20th anniversary 3.2 turbo system!




























HPA said:


> SURREY, BC Canada - February 16, 2011. Two decades of fueling the imagination and spirit of the Volkswagen/Audi enthusiast is a significant mile marker for HPA Motorsports. It represents our group’s ability and willingness to listen to the needs of the community and deliver cutting edge and durable tuning solutions.
> 
> For the last decade we have been devoted to tuning the narrow angle VR6 which was kicked off with our twin turbo 4-motion converted New Beetles. Next came our twin turbo packages for the 3.2L motor with the release of the R32, and in 2005 the FT line of single turbos was added to our repertoire. Two years later our CVP intake manifold furthered this program by introducing air-to-water inter cooling, followed by packages for the Mk5 chassis. Our FT425 AWIC turbo kits proved the effectiveness of our air-to-water intercooler system for North American driving conditions, versus our air-to-air predecessors.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tyrone.minton said:


>


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

damn, entensity stole my picture!


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

that's so weird, when i first opened the page, my picture was gone, then when i rehosted it, all three of them showed up. Oh well.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Friday bump.

Awwww yahhhhh fridays here awwww yahh bump


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Gifs at Giftube.com


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

why is it that every time i try and post a picture to this thread it just shows up as a blank post  can someone please help me out as none of my picture or video posts have ever worked? sorry still a noob :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jmass said:


> why is it that every time i try and post a picture to this thread it just shows up as a blank post  can someone please help me out as none of my picture or video posts have ever worked? sorry still a noob :facepalm:


1) there is a 'insert image' icon that you post the link in...

or

2), it should be


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> 1) there is a 'insert image' icon that you post the link in...
> 
> or
> 
> 2), it should be


Krazyboi i was hoping you would reply as you are the king of the lol bump :laugh: however, i have the internet addresses into the insert image link many times but everytime i have my post has showed up blank. is there something that i could possibly be doing wrong? i usually delete the http:// that starts off in the image link box and replace it with the http:// from the web image address


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Do whatever you did before again, but this time don't delete the post.

I'll have a look at what you did and figure it out for you.

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jmass said:


> i usually delete the http:// that starts off in the image link box and replace it with the http:// from the web image address


It should be


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Back after my 1 week ban and this thread is still full of fail.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

my side skirt came off yesterday. (true story).


lol.
bump.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Back after my 1 week ban and this thread is still full of tail.


fixed

the new and improved kind.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I use to check this site daily. 

That included the "LOL Bump" for ****s and grins. Wow. I just find no interest in visiting here anymore. BTW: the lack of Boobage is not the reason for me passing this site by, FYI.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Bezor said:


> I use to check this site daily.
> 
> That included the "LOL Bump" for ****s and grins. Wow. I just find no interest in visiting here anymore. BTW: the lack of Boobage is not the reason for me passing this site by, FYI.


Same here. This thread is lamesauce!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

FWIW, guys, it IS being worked on. (The whole thing, that is - new moderator for you guys, plus a possible ressurection of the old thread, once it's been cleaned out.)

Have patience with us, please!

-Tim


----------



## TurboKing09 (Feb 25, 2011)

what the hell is this? Worst thing ever!!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TurboKing09 said:


> what the hell is this? Worst thing ever!!!


It's a sad attempt at replacing the Best thing ever.

Keep your fingers crossed that the bestest, most amsome-est thread, like EVAR!!! will return.


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

all this whining is doing nothing to alleviate the problem!
So i present you with Evangeline Lilly


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

SilverSLC said:


> Do whatever you did before again, but this time don't delete the post.
> 
> I'll have a look at what you did and figure it out for you.
> 
> -Tim





krazyboi said:


> It should be


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Ahhhh....

Ok.

What you're doing, I am making an educated guess (and correct me if I am wrong) is google image searching, and then right clicking on the image that pops up in the results, copying the location, and pasting it in here.

That won't work. What you need to do is go to the actual webpage where the image is shown (*not* the Google results), right click the image there, copy the location, and paste it in between the img tags on here. That should do it.

-Tim


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

SilverSLC said:


> Ahhhh....
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


aha! ok well i feel like a serious noob haha. Thanks for helping with my progression of forum knowledge lol :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If ya don't know, now ya know. And knowings half the battle. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone in the Massachusetts North Shore area have some ramps they want to lend me? And how about someone that can throw my HID kit on my car so I stop procrastinating.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

Tim, still can't post any pics... I tried posting one with this message after attempting once before a few minutes ago. Any more ideas?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> If ya don't know, now ya know. And knowings half the battle. :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

jmass said:


> Tim, still can't post any pics... I tried posting one with this message after attempting once before a few minutes ago. Any more ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> jmass said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, still can't post any pics... I tried posting one with this message after attempting once before a few minutes ago. Any more ideas?
> ...


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

MisterJJ said:


> jmass said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, still can't post any pics... I tried posting one with this message after attempting once before a few minutes ago. Any more ideas?
> ...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Anyone in the Massachusetts North Shore area have some ramps they want to lend me? And how about someone that can throw my HID kit on my car so I stop procrastinating.


This weekend or next?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> This weekend or next?


I've gotta go punish my liver at UMass this weekend for the St. Pattys day blow out up there, but next weekend would work. I'll hit you up to figure things out.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Holy mother of god.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Amazing:beer:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

This thread still blows though


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

SilverSLC said:


> MisterJJ said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what I was going to say.
> ...


----------



## ozarkgolfer (Sep 16, 2010)

terje_77 said:


> This thread still blows though


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

terje_77 said:


> This thread still blows though


I fear the neutered return of the lol_bump may also have its issues. But we will be getting it back. Seems the gang is busy in germany right now.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

drew138 said:


> I fear the neutered return of the lol_bump may also have its issues. But we will be getting it back. Seems the gang is busy in germany right now.


This thread has become a tutorial for noobs on how to post (g-rated) pics.

Why is the 'gang' in Germany, Drew?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

skotti said:


> Why is the 'gang' in Germany, Drew?


All over Europe this week, actually, though right now they are all in Geneva for the auto show there. George has been on quite the tour, which inluded Sant Agata Bolognese.



-Tim


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

SilverSLC said:


> All over Europe this week, actually, though right now they are all in Geneva for the auto show there. George has been on quite the tour, which inluded Sant Agata Bolognese.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


I figured he meant Geneva- which is ANYTHING but Germany 
I work in Geneva- and unfortunately, we absolutely dread when the car show comes- logistically, Geneva is very challenged when it comes to large events...yet they continue to host them. I usually end up in a hotel in France because there are no rooms or cars available in Geneva.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You know lol bump has seen better days when a page starts off with a dude talking about his skirt falling off :thumbdown:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

SilverSLC said:


> which inluded Sant Agata Bolognese.


Mmmmmmmm.......Bolognese......


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Did anyone notice that this thread was near the BOTTOM of the 2nd page :facepalm:
This is indicitave of the lack of participation in the Forum- not just the thread itself. I've noticed a definite decrease in new posts in existing/new threads. :thumbdown:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

skotti said:


> Did anyone notice that this thread was near the BOTTOM of the 2nd page :facepalm:


And....?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Stoked.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

This thread should just die. So...

Are you a Republican or a Democrat?

P.S. God exists and he drives an S40 with RS4 reps.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Stoked.


how wide is that wheel, 18x8.5? and what tire size are you running?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Stoked.


Nice!

Pics when mounted, please!

-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

MisterJJ said:


> This thread should just die. So...
> 
> Are you a Republican or a Democrat?
> 
> P.S. God exists and he drives an S40 with RS4 reps.


Let's not start trying to intentionally ruin the thread, ok?

Like, I said, we're working on a solution here, but it may take a little time.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> how wide is that wheel, 18x8.5? and what tire size are you running?


Yes. 205/40. Not as stretched as the 205/40s on my old type As (16x9), but at least I didn't have any hassle getting them mounted. :thumbup:

Mounted pics as soon as I can convince myself there won't be anymore significant snowfall (based on today's weather, I'm thinking of mounting them tomorrow )


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

selling my bsh rsb. found a hsport new for 200!! im excited to get a proper fitting RSB.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> Let's not start trying to intentionally ruin the thread, ok?
> 
> Like, I said, *we're working on a solution here,* but it may take a little time.
> 
> -Tim


:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Ok. I was unofficially boycotting this thread, but that ^ made my day. Also, I will be going to the cheap noodle shop on the corner for lunch.

Resuming boycott...eace:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Sriracha FTW


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it safe for me to throw on my summers yet???? I know it's early March in New England..but they are brandy new and just look like they're aching for some road action and they'll look nicer than my beat snows.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is it safe for me to throw on my summers yet???? I know it's early March in New England..but they are brandy new and just look like they're aching for some road action and they'll look nicer than my beat snows.


I've been begging the same question for days now (3 to be exact) since I got my tires mounted. SO motivated to finish the small amount of polishing I have left to do on one wheel. I just fear that as soon as I slap the BBSs on, more snow will happen, which means more salt will happen. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is it safe for me to throw on my summers yet???? I know it's early March in New England..but they are brandy new and just look like they're aching for some road action and they'll look nicer than my beat snows.


Given the fact that I just heard there's another storm brewing over the Rockies that may dump on you guys in a few days, I think I'd wait. It would suck to wreck the car because you had summers on.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSLC said:


> Given the fact that I just heard there's another storm brewing over the Rockies that may dump on you guys in a few days, I think I'd wait. It would suck to wreck the car because you had summers on.
> 
> -Tim


Let alone the car, I wouldn't want to wreck my summer wheels because I slid into a crub


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

ENTER RS6 WITH STUDDED TIRES!!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Horray Finland!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I've been begging the same question for days now (3 to be exact) since I got my tires mounted. SO motivated to finish the small amount of polishing I have left to do on one wheel. I just fear that as soon as I slap the BBSs on, more snow will happen, which means more salt will happen. :facepalm:





SilverSLC said:


> Given the fact that I just heard there's another storm brewing over the Rockies that may dump on you guys in a few days, I think I'd wait. It would suck to wreck the car because you had summers on.





robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Let alone the car, I wouldn't want to wreck my summer wheels because I slid into a crub


All really good points...I guess I'll wait until the last week of March, see if there's any new snow on the ground...and then it will finally be time!!  Unfortunately we are plagued by those rogue April snow storms that will forever screw over New England so I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's kind of clown shoes how boring this website is without the off topic nonsense that lol bump! brought around.

:heXart:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> It's kind of clown shoes how boring this website is without the off topic nonsense that lol bump! brought around.
> 
> :heXart:


:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to point out that the original BUMP provided me with at least two or three fresh posts (not replies) every few minutes for me to entertain myself with....it took 5 hours for someone to post something new today and I had nothing to read and think up some sort of response to! 


I'M UNEMPLOYED RIGHT NOW, PEOPLE! ENTERTAIN ME WITH BEWBS AND OTHER MALE CENTRIC TOPICS ON THE REG!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I want to point out that the original BUMP provided me with at least two or three fresh posts (not replies) every few minutes for me to entertain myself with....it took 5 hours for someone to post something new today and I had nothing to read and think up some sort of response to!
> 
> 
> I'M UNEMPLOYED RIGHT NOW, PEOPLE! ENTERTAIN ME WITH BEWBS AND OTHER MALE CENTRIC TOPICS ON THE REG!


me too. i had a great conversation about the benefits of food and lifting weights. apparently whey protein is total garbage. time to go get some boneless skinless chicken breasts


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'M UNEMPLOYED RIGHT NOW, PEOPLE!


Dude, go install your HIDs :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> me too. i had a great conversation about the benefits of food and lifting weights. apparently whey protein is total garbage. time to go get some boneless skinless chicken breasts


100% whey isn't totally beneficial...a blend or isolate is prime for building....wait, why am I talk about this is my audi forum? AHHHH


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Dude, go install your HIDs :laugh:


Sold the kit to help with bills ....getting ziza super whites once I get a steady paycheck again.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

f*ckin' hate bills.:thumbdown:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 100% whey isn't totally beneficial...a blend or isolate is prime for building....wait, why am I talk about this is my audi forum? AHHHH


yeah preferably a partially broken down supplement so it digests faster


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Nothing like flaunting a R8 Spyder in super poverished fisherman towns of Brazil. My man.

http://tv.audi.com/video/17855


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

^^ tell them kids they are getting finger prints on the freshly washed R8. 



TechnikSLR said:


> yeah preferably a partially broken down supplement so it digests faster



Depends on when you are consuming your protein and when you work out. Right after workouts you want the caesin blend, it is faster digesting/ absorbing. If you are taking it in the morning for a meal or before bed as a meal then you want the Whey.

My favorite brand is Beverly. It is an 80/20 mix of protein and tastes awesome.

Now where are the boobs?


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

this thread sucks.:thumbdown:

this is also the only response I'll ever give here.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

agreed. Starting to smell like gym buttsex


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Depends on when you are consuming your protein and when you work out. Right after workouts you want the caesin blend, it is faster digesting/ absorbing. If you are taking it in the morning for a meal or before bed as a meal then you want the Whey.
> 
> My favorite brand is Beverly. It is an 80/20 mix of protein and tastes awesome.
> 
> Now where are the boobs?


i tend to disagree with that for post workout nutrition. casein is a slower digesting protein due to the fact that it turns into a gel of sorts in the stomach, i have heard that it is a great pre sleep protein. In the sense that it gives the body nourishment for your rest and prevents the body from turning to muscle stores for energy. whey is a quick to digesting and fast acting protein, that is why it is recommended for post workout. also, that beverly stuff is super expensive for the serving size.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> i tend to disagree with that for post workout nutrition. casein is a slower digesting protein due to the fact that it turns into a gel of sorts in the stomach, i have heard that it is a great pre sleep protein. In the sense that it gives the body nourishment for your rest and prevents the body from turning to muscle stores for energy. whey is a quick to digesting and fast acting protein, that is why it is recommended for post workout. also, that beverly stuff is super expensive for the serving size.


You are oh so right. I always get them mixed up. 

Beverly is expensive, after trying many different brands I find it is the best tasting and easiest to swallow. I get the stuff through my trainer and a tub is about $27 at cost.

Whey fast
Caesin slow

Google sure knocked some sense into me quick. 

I hope this wipes my slate clean:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

And since we are talking about lifting weights, Jamie Eason is one hot bodybuilder:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


>


my reaction was "wow....WOW! ....holy ****!!"

that car is dirty.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ANy more pics of this car; or backstory?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> ANy more pics of this car; or backstory?


Random searching...



















http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/performance-series-audi-models/12876-matte-black-rs4-avant.html


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> ANy more pics of this car; or backstory?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

^^^ Love that car; maybe even more than my 3.

However, if my A3 was flat black, dropped, with some sick wheels I would not be saying that.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


>


That is beyond sick. Il take one in sprint blue please.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

compressors are in ;-) stoked.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Throwing up a hail mary here, but anyone who still watches this thread know how to remove the trim at the bottom of the door jams? It's the interior panel, not the sill plate. No visible fasteners...I want to think that it just pulls off some tabs but it's insanely tight-fitting and I don't want to break it...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Throwing up a hail mary here, but anyone who still watches this thread know how to remove the trim at the bottom of the door jams? It's the interior panel, not the sill plate. No visible fasteners...I want to think that it just pulls off some tabs but it's insanely tight-fitting and I don't want to break it...


your talking about the piece that hides the edge of the carpet? It just pulls off but it is tight.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> your talking about the piece that hides the edge of the carpet? It just pulls off but it is tight.


Tight like a tiger!


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

I did a baseline dyno on my car today. 2007 non-quattro, made 179hp and 192ft-lbs. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tyrone.minton said:


> I did a baseline dyno on my car today. 2007 non-quattro, made 179hp and 192ft-lbs. Does that sound about right?


Sounds about right, maybe a little low, but peak numbers mean nothing. You should use a dyno to compare a baseline vs modded under conditions that are as close as possible.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*We never seemed to be satisfied*

So, I've found myself wanting more and ended up with this in my lap and not a single regret!



















Alpine Type-R 12 in a custom ported box


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> So, I've found myself wanting more and ended up with this in my lap and not a single regret!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a bose system?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

my nephew the videographer

enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrz0cveruV0&feature=feedu


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

drew138 said:


> That is beyond sick. Il take one in sprint blue please.


exactly. that's just beyond


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

abadidol said:


> do you have a bose system?


I have the, Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT, JL Audio HD 900/5, Morel Dotec 5 1/4", Morel Tempo 5 1/4", JL Audio 10W3, (and now) Alpine Type-R 12 system


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bezor said:


> my nephew the videographer
> 
> enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrz0cveruV0&feature=feedu


Well done, my compliments to the chef!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i hope the cali s3 doesnt melt if the radiation starts blowing....


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

This thread is


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

Yawwwwwwn!! Still Boring!


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

long live lol bump!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NeverOEM said:


> long live lol bump!


 I miss the nonsense. It's just alll too much seriousness now.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Repeat...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dude wtf. is that a dude..?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> dude wtf. is that a dude..?


 lol. I'm thinking its closer to a 10 year old girl. seriously. wtf. 
A testament to the weak sauce that is fake LOL bump.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

For all the real lads out there...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, and happy St. Pattys day


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

But she's holding what would be a mexican or italian flag!

But in the spirit of the day, we'll let it slide.

How about this instead









or this


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tyrone.minton said:


> But she's holding what would be a mexican or italian flag!












It just looks red...it's actually orange with deep saturation because of the ass who photoshopped the hues


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

Then what is that flag for if its not a country flag?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tyrone.minton said:


> Then what is that flag for if its not a country flag?


 It's an Irish flag...the chick is wearing a hat with Shamrocks. Not the point of the sexy chick wearing booty shorts


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

i don't even know what is going on anymore. 

i just have one wheel left to assemble tonight, then mounting tomorrow


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Bezor said:


> my nephew the videographer
> 
> enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrz0cveruV0&feature=feedu


 The video and the skating were both awesome!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

vwlippy said:


> The video and the skating were both awesome!


 Cool, glad you likey. Was hoping to spread some creativity in this dead thread....


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Ill video and footage. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Just sayin


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

7am meeting and now some 8:40am Asian goodness: 


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


>


 I've never been an asian fan...but I just fell in love with this chick.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

As promised, installed pics:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Note- I plan to pull the center caps out and align them with the BBS sticker on the lips. Right now, the caps are all aligned to the BBS stamp on the spokes, but it looks awkward to me. Didn't quite think that part through.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lwr it


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

NeverOEM said:


> lwr it


 x 5000


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Note- I plan to pull the center caps out and align them with the BBS sticker on the lips. Right now, the caps are all aligned to the BBS stamp on the spokes, but it looks awkward to me. Didn't quite think that part through.


 I wouldn't worry about that. No offense but I think it looks ridiculous at that height, looks better with stock wheels than the BBS at this point.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

lol why is ur car stock?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

raise it :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> lol why is ur car stock?


 It's not entirely. 

I guess I'm putting snows back on tonight anyways because, lo and behold, it's snowing the day after I put the wheels on and washed the car. :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MachnickiA3 said:


> raise it :thumbup:


 x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

well contrary to popular belief, i'm not made of money. 










it's in the works, though.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> well contrary to popular belief, i'm not made of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If you are looking for a portable tire inflator, craftsman makes a nice one for about $20. No need to get all fancy on us. :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Anyway, those look like pretty big Viairs, correct? 

300+ looks like. 

You should go with a pretty big air tank with those pressors.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

480s. I have a 4.5gal 200 psi tank. :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> raise it :thumbup:


 make it a rally car!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> 480s. I have a 4.5gal 200 psi tank. :thumbup:


 
That is crazy. 

I had one 400 on a 10 gallon tank with two accumulators and 1/2" line and valves. Needless to say that thing filled up quick. I had fast rods and could jump; never found myself needing more air. 

Any idea what size line and valves you will run? Sounds like you have a pretty sweet setup going.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> That is crazy.
> 
> I had one 400 on a 10 gallon tank with two accumulators and 1/2" line and valves. Needless to say that thing filled up quick. I had fast rods and could jump; never found myself needing more air.
> 
> Any idea what size line and valves you will run? Sounds like you have a pretty sweet setup going.


 I am trying to minimize run time as much as I can because I don't feel like listening to the pumps run. Plus, we've been known to do a transmission swap or so in hotel parking lots, so having the ability to run air tools on the road would be lovely. 

I'll be using AccuAir's VU4 valve block. It's coming together slowly, but surely. Student loans are kicking my a$$ presently.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Do you already have the manifold? If you're still looking to purchase, I can get you $50 off if you get it directly from AccuAir.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Do you already have the manifold? If you're still looking to purchase, I can get you $50 off if you get it directly from AccuAir.


 I am. That would be awesome! Where do I sign up?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I am. That would be awesome! Where do I sign up?


 Sign up? You just have to give up your first born and you're good to go


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Serious question....anyone here own(ed) a Saab before? Looking to pick up a 2003 9-3 vector from my buddy as a daily. Wondering if I should bother looking into mods. I have absolutely no knowledge of these cars.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DON'T LOSE YOUR IGNITION KEY! 

My buddy's gf has one. She lost her key. The way Saabs are designed requires replacement of the whole security control module, which cost ~$500-700 for parts. Something like that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I know one the 05 Saab 92x share components to a STi. Was wondering if the 9-3 also shared parts with another vehicle for performance upgrades.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

i was driving home last night and my cluster displayed an error message. I don't remember exactly what it said, but it was something along the lines of, "Automatic headlamps and windshield wiper failure". It came on as I pulled out of the parking lot, so I immediately pulled back into the next entrance about 20' down the road. As soon as I was back in the parking lot, the light went out. During the period the light was on (total of 5 seconds?) the HVAC which was on HI, full fan speed, shut off. I believe the wipers continued wiping and I don't recall the headlights shutting off. It happened real fast so I was trying to react as quickly as possible. It happened again when I was almost home, again for not more than a few seconds. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Tim[email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

krazyboi said:


> I know one the 05 Saab 92x share components to a STi. Was wondering if the 9-3 also shared parts with another vehicle for performance upgrades.


 Not really, no. The 92x shared components with the WRX because it _was_ a WRX in slightly modified clothing. Mechanically, they were basically a WRX with the steering rack out of an STi.

The 9-3 shares a platform with some other GM stuff, but it's really more it's own car.

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> Not really, no. The 92x shared components with the WRX because it _was_ a WRX in slightly modified clothing. Mechanically, they were basically a WRX with the steering rack out of an STi.
> 
> The 9-3 shares a platform with some other GM stuff, but it's really more it's own car.
> 
> -Tim


 :thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Serious question....anyone here own(ed) a Saab before? Looking to pick up a 2003 9-3 vector from my buddy as a daily. Wondering if I should bother looking into mods. I have absolutely no knowledge of these cars.


 I had a 9000 Turbo a long long long time ago. No mods, just hack repairs to get the car to pass inspection (didn't have the braided flexipipe, but a corrugated pipe section, so front end small collision caused engine to shift so much forward (1st gen hydraulic engine mounts) that the flex pipe eventually broke). 

Anyway, the car has a boost guage, so you don't have to install that. Plus current Saab's interior looks exactly the same as mine, looks like seats too.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

Parts coming today hopefully??


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

im possibly buying a disco potato...?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> im possibly buying a disco potato...?


 Cool beans


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

MachnickiA3 said:


> Cool beans


 how did you know that was the model im purchasing?!?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I got this fault message this morning: 










Along with this message: 

"AUTOMATIC HEADLIGHTS/AUTOMATIC WIPER MALFUNCTION" 

The HVAC system would not turn on. I approached a speed bump and as I released the clutch to pull away, the car stalled. I tried to start it with no luck. I opened the hood to check and see if there was anything unplugged from the headlights, but couldn't quite tell. I shut the hood and got back in and the car started and drove the rest of the way to work with no problems. 

Any ideas??


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I got the lights error once, i shut the car off, turned it back on and it went away, it's been almost a year since it happened and hasn't occurred anymore


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Doesn't that mean b0n3r ahead?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

LWNY said:


> Doesn't that mean b0n3r ahead?


 Yea, I think that's what the manual states.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I got this fault message this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's your car telling you that you're fly is down


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

lol PENIS


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

It just means your car is about to toss its cookies and to find a toilet soon. 

Audi warning lights: They come and go. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

"Audi Names T-Mobile as the Wireless Carrier for Advanced Audi Connect Systems in the U.S." 

Maybe AT&T will back out of the deal to buy T-mobile when they hear of this.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I got this fault message this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Check for loose connection here: 










That solved the problem for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

what's the status of the old bump?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> what's the status of the old bump?


 We are working on it, now that you guys have a mod for this forum. There's a lot of stuff to be gone through!

-Tim


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> We are working on it, now that you guys have a mod for this forum. There's a lot of stuff to be gone through!
> 
> -Tim


 I offered to help...but was told I'm put on hold. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

They save the big guns for later escalation, if necessary.


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

dargofinch said:


>


 .......................^^ my man


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

jmass said:


> Parts coming today hopefully??


 Talk about what brown can do for you today.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


>


 AMAZING...I'm glad they gif'd this and cut out the part with the ****ing whale at the end of the original video.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

S5!


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

JRutter said:


> S5!


Correction... RS5!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

or













On my lava gray?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

second set imo:beer:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Anybody shnows? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5242534-Audi-A3-Repair-Manual-on-DVD-ROM-for-what-OS&


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

JRutter said:


> S5!


Amazing. Anyone have a higher res?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Flying to Colorado for some last season snow. Early weekend bump! Happy Friday?

About a girl from Bobby Gilanyi on Vimeo.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Are we ****ed or what?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

JRutter said:


> Are we ****ed or what?


yup. your faces are going to melt off.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JRutter said:


> Are we ****ed or what?


Simple answer: No.

Try not to listen to the paranoia inducing ramblings of the media.

You get 300-400mrem of radiation a year from living on planet earth. A chest x-ray is about 10mrem. Smoking one cigarette is about the same radiation exposure as a chest x-ray and living with a smoker is like getting 12 chest x-rays a year. The radiation levels measured in the U.S. from the accident in Japan is many magnitudes below your normal daily exposure.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

MisterJJ said:


> Simple answer: No.
> 
> Try not to listen to the paranoia inducing ramblings of the media.
> 
> You get 300-400mrem of radiation a year from living on planet earth. A chest x-ray is about 10mrem. Smoking one cigarette is about the same radiation exposure as a chest x-ray and living with a smoker is like getting 12 chest x-rays a year. The radiation levels measured in the U.S. from the accident in Japan is many magnitudes below your normal daily exposure.


Exactly.

Good graphical view of it:









-Tim


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The great thing about being a pessimist is that you're either right or pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote something else altogether.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I vote something else altogether.


Well, Rob, what might you suggest? I'm not a 3 piece kinda guy and I want to stick OEM or close to.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I saw a beautiful grey A3 with blacked out RS4 style wheels like you posted down at the Sebring race a couple of weeks ago. I know they're "played" or whatever, but I still love those wheels. And the black wheels on that color grey are just nice.

-Tim


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> Simple answer: No.
> 
> Try not to listen to the paranoia inducing ramblings of the media.
> 
> You get 300-400mrem of radiation a year from living on planet earth. A chest x-ray is about 10mrem. Smoking one cigarette is about the same radiation exposure as a chest x-ray and living with a smoker is like getting 12 chest x-rays a year. The radiation levels measured in the U.S. from the accident in Japan is many magnitudes below your normal daily exposure.


your right and your wrong, the thing you neglect to consider is the long term impact from this event and how it will accumulate as it passed along food chains...this we can't measure nor contain and have no real idea of it's true impact. We always neglect to see the big picture...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

woo i took my baby out on a midnight drive for mah birthdayy :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well, Rob, what might you suggest? I'm not a 3 piece kinda guy and I want to stick OEM or close to.


I dunno...I don't hate them, it's just that you see a lot of these on A3s now. People do it because it looks good, but then it gets old and starts to lose its, well whatever. Some MBs have the same lug pattern, might want to check those out...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

coolest truck ever?

http://zilvia.net/f/cars-sale/37612...ab-v6-5speed-sunroof-6500-imperial-beach.html


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Just got laid off.

Anybody want to hire a Manufacturing/Quality Engineer with an MBA and over 20 years experience?

I swear I'll only go on Fourtitude during breaks.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Just got laid off.
> 
> Anybody want to hire a Manufacturing/Quality Engineer with an MBA and over 20 years experience?
> 
> I swear I'll only go on Fourtitude during breaks.


If you want to do QA Test/Validation I can get you a job in Massachusetts somewhere!! Call up your nearest Robert Half office and get into their technology guys and see what's out there.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4942837-A3-Sportback-from-UK
wow...but exhaust delete? idk bout that :what:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

jowsley0923 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4942837-A3-Sportback-from-UK
> wow...but exhaust delete? idk bout that :what:


The exhaust delete is the least of what I find wrong with that car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Just got laid off.
> 
> Anybody want to hire a Manufacturing/Quality Engineer with an MBA and over 20 years experience?
> 
> I swear I'll only go on Fourtitude during breaks.


We could probably use your help if you're willing to make the move to MA.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I dunno...I don't hate them, it's just that you see a lot of these on A3s now. People do it because it looks good, but then it gets old and starts to lose its, well whatever. Some MBs have the same lug pattern, might want to check those out...


How about these little girls?










18x8.5 and 9.5


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> How about these little girls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

OH, and the guy at my parts counter today laughed at me for calling the PCV a...PCV. Through his thick German accent all I got was "you sound so American when you say that"....WELCOME TO AMERICA MOFO.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> OH, and the guy at my parts counter today laughed at me for calling the PCV a...PCV. Through his thick German accent all I got was "you sound so American when you say that"....WELCOME TO AMERICA MOFO.


Dude wtf is wrong with you for sounding American in America? ****in' noob.

Edit: You have


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> :thumbup:


Right?!? Now I want them...:banghead:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> OH, and the guy at my parts counter today laughed at me for calling the PCV a...PCV. Through his thick German accent all I got was "you sound so American when you say that"....WELCOME TO AMERICA MOFO.


...Now go make me some monster truck based on a carriage sitting on top of some I beam design. And power that sucker with a one cam/2 valve vee engine driving a good ol 'merican solid axle.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

jowsley0923 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4942837-A3-Sportback-from-UK
> wow...but exhaust delete? idk bout that :what:


that car is probably my favorite A3. the turn down exhaust and filled rear lip is pretty badass, havent seen that done before.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I dunno...I don't hate them, it's just that you see a lot of these on A3s now. People do it because it looks good, but then it gets old and starts to lose its, well whatever. Some MBs have the same lug pattern, might want to check those out...



i hate those wheels.
they fit but need hub centric rings


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Dude wtf is wrong with you for sounding American in America? ****in' noob.
> 
> Edit: You have


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Tecktonik for the ladies, gets my vote


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

In my opinion, the shufflers of that video didn't bring much to the table. I think shuffle looks much more difficult (never really tried either). Tecktonik is mostly hand-work, shuffle is mostly feet. 

Try some of these:


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I completely agree and have seen many great shufflers, it was more of a debate between girls dancing tecktonik or shuffle. I have crazy respect for the guys that can shuffle, it's just I would rather see a female dance tecktonik than shuffle.... they have better flexibility for the fluid motions.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

New Ebay Headlights








[/URL]


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> they have better flexibility for the fluid motions.


Truth.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> Tecktonik for the ladies, gets my vote


That was horrible... Until I put it on Mute. Then it was :what:

Michael Jackson is spinning in his grave (while moonwalking).


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> Tecktonik for the ladies, gets my vote


I am a fan. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

the 1st tecktonik girl is somewhat...intriguing shall we say  i hope i didn't just say that about someone thats underage


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> the 1st tecktonik girl is somewhat...intriguing shall we say  i hope i didn't just say that about someone thats underage


I'll say it, she's hot lol


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

someone buy my wheels

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Audi-Sportline-Wheels&p=70836503#post70836503


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^I also need to sell 3 sets of wheels myself. :laugh:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol I could use the dough though, lots to do


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

tecktonik is more club and shuffle more street. You can get away with little or no foot movement in the club, but not when you are in the spotlight.

But then, one rather see girls do tecktonik than shuffle, where the guys can always do a better shuffle.

Although w/o proper training, some of those tecktonik girls just looks kind of sloppy. And the only thing missing with some of them are the glow sticks.

Just don't give me any girls krumping


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

someone buying my wheels yet? lol


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NeverOEM said:


> someone buying my wheels yet? lol


nope, jus saying


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

would think about it if they weren't black...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

you can split them and paint them any color you want man; glory of two piece.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

t_white said:


> ^^I also need to sell 3 sets of wheels myself. :laugh:


What do you got?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)

*Look at the guys behind the window*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ awesome


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lmao...i wonder how it ended up on youtube


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

a not LOL...I have a scratch/blemish on my windshield directly in my FOV (Field of Vision) and it's annoying the **** out of me....it seems to be a surface scratch, can I buff that **** out or is it pretty much there until I replace the window?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NBPT_A3 said:


> a not LOL...I have a scratch/blemish on my windshield directly in my FOV (Field of Vision) and it's annoying the **** out of me....it seems to be a surface scratch, can I buff that **** out or is it pretty much there until I replace the window?


If its not too deep, you can try a DIY kit which will fill the window w/ resin and make the scratch pretty much disappear. That $5 will save you a little more time until you get it replaced.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> If its not too deep, you can try a DIY kit which will fill the window w/ resin and make the scratch pretty much disappear. That $5 will save you a little more time until you get it replaced.


:thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

totally fake IMO...almost all webcams have a viewfinder so howd she not see the guys in the back...and howd she not notice all the sunlight in the room when it opened? lol


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

fred riding the bike? Or else they would just do a trackstand.

Otherwise, vid that disappeared must be airgun. see logs of puffs but no splatter.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

LWNY said:


> fred riding the bike? Or else they would just do a trackstand.
> 
> Otherwise, vid that disappeared must be airgun. see logs of puffs but no splatter.


opps i mean that girl stripper video above...i thought i quoted it


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

jowsley0923 said:


> opps i mean that girl stripper video above...i thought i quoted it


yeah, i am quoting a separate video that is not there anymore


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Im guessing this is welcome on the LOL bump thread...just thought this has to be seen...it is amazing...freakish speed!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxTAbxIAMU4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> Im guessing this is welcome on the LOL bump thread...just thought this has to be seen...it is amazing...freakish speed!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxTAbxIAMU4&feature=player_embedded


there is a HD version that makes this look like you are viewing this through a bucket of sand. They are going to release a whole DVD of the standing mile and the street races.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> Im guessing this is welcome on the LOL bump thread...just thought this has to be seen...it is amazing...freakish speed!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxTAbxIAMU4&feature=player_embedded


Actually, given that this is illegal street racing, on open public streets, we'd appreciate it if stuff like that didn't make it in here. There is a bit in the rules about "Do not discuss, suggest, engage, or encourage any illegal activity on the forums. Linking to locations that deal with any such activity is also forbidden."

I am not trying to be a dick, but having discussion of illegal stuff on here has opened us up to trouble in the past, and it's something we'd like to avoid in the future. This one isn't a big deal, but let's not make a habit out of it, ok?

And FWIW, I can't imagine what driving a 1500HP Gallardo would be like. I've driven a V10 R8, and that was goddamn fast all by itself.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Well said, Tim. I enjoyed the video, but it would behoove us to stay on the right side of the law. Those cars were outta control.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Well said, Tim. I enjoyed the video, but it would behoove us to stay on the right side of the law. Those cars were outta control.


Well I just dropped a w12 in my athree......I now drive out of the back seat to provide enough room for the engine...you mad? :laugh:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Well said, Tim. I enjoyed the video, but it would behoove us to stay on the right side of the law. Those cars were outta control.


suck-up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

skotti said:


> suck-up


That reminds me - I have to go put some brown-nose points on his account.



-Tim


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

there are no bewbs on this page; this lol, bump! is not improved by any means


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Well I just dropped a w12 in my athree......I now drive out of the back seat to provide enough room for the engine...you mad? :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What do you got?


well currently I only need to sell my chrome merc alphards w/tires (18x8.5/9.5) and my set of chrome porsche 993 twists w/o tires (18x7.5/10). my other set is spoken for. i am in the middle of refinishing the newest set for my a3 but only 2 people in here know what they are. I also just picked up a clean 92 golf gl with a built 8v last week, so that will need a nice set of wheels as well. :banghead: :laugh: The A3 is too boring for me so I had to get a fun play carand damn is that thing a blast to drive!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Sad Bump, Not LOL bump*

While on the phone today I noticed something fishy about my current Audi Miniaturen on my desk.
Looks like a cleaning lady fcked my ish up! 
The worst part is I was given this during the TTRS invitational at this years Chicago show and you can't get them from the German Audi Collection cause they don't ship to the states. :thumbdown:
To top it off, little miss ****ty cleaning lady went through the trouble of crawling on her knees, finding and removing the side mirror and spoiler from my office and the damn floors haven't been swept! :facepalm:

I claimed the value to be at 90 USD with the cleaning service. Looks like I'll be upgrading my 1:43 with a 1:18 :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MachnickiA3 said:


> While on the phone today I noticed something fishy about my current Audi Miniaturen on my desk.
> Looks like a cleaning lady fcked my ish up!
> The worst part is I was given this during the TTRS invitational at this years Chicago show and you can't get them from the German Audi Collection cause they don't ship to the states. :thumbdown:
> To top it off, little miss ****ty cleaning lady went through the trouble of crawling on her knees, finding and removing the side mirror and spoiler from my office and the damn floors haven't been swept! :facepalm:
> ...



I would call your insurance adjuster, but that looks like a total loss to me 





:laugh:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


>


im dyin


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MachnickiA3 said:


> While on the phone today I noticed something fishy about my current Audi Miniaturen on my desk.
> Looks like a cleaning lady fcked my ish up!
> The worst part is I was given this during the TTRS invitational at this years Chicago show and you can't get them from the German Audi Collection cause they don't ship to the states. :thumbdown:
> To top it off, little miss ****ty cleaning lady went through the trouble of crawling on her knees, finding and removing the side mirror and spoiler from my office and the damn floors haven't been swept! :facepalm:
> ...


You should write a letter to the President of AoA so they might get you a loaner while you wait for your replacement 1:18!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> well currently I only need to sell my chrome merc alphards w/tires (18x8.5/9.5) and my set of chrome porsche 993 twists w/o tires (18x7.5/10). my other set is spoken for. i am in the middle of refinishing the newest set for my a3 but only 2 people in here know what they are. I also just picked up a clean 92 golf gl with a built 8v last week, so that will need a nice set of wheels as well. :banghead: :laugh: The A3 is too boring for me so I had to get a fun play carand damn is that thing a blast to drive!


How much for Alphards? Pics?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> Actually, given that this is illegal street racing, on open public streets, we'd appreciate it if stuff like that didn't make it in here. There is a bit in the rules about "Do not discuss, suggest, engage, or encourage any illegal activity on the forums. Linking to locations that deal with any such activity is also forbidden."
> 
> I am not trying to be a dick, but having discussion of illegal stuff on here has opened us up to trouble in the past, and it's something we'd like to avoid in the future. This one isn't a big deal, but let's not make a habit out of it, ok?
> 
> ...


well i guessed wrong...sowwy 

no more boobs or fast cars


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Not so LOL.....I busted my passenger rear tire, never would have known unless a fellow VAG enthusiast an an A8L alerted me to the fact that I was almost riding rim on 128 in Woburn, MA....thank you friend!

Guess I'm switching to summers officially tomorrow morning...fml.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> well i guessed wrong...sowwy
> 
> no more boobs or fast cars


There's absolutely no problem with fast cars - one way or another, that's why we're all here anyways. Just no illegal (ie street racing) stuff is all.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dude how did you not know you were driving on a flat?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> There's absolutely no problem with fast cars - one way or another, that's why we're all here anyways. Just no illegal (ie street racing) stuff is all.
> 
> -Tim


This place is starting to be a real drag. It used to be fun  Maybe it's just me, but I feel like you are over-compensating ever since you shut down the original "lol bump" thread.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSLC said:


> There's absolutely no problem with fast cars - one way or another, that's why we're all here anyways. Just no illegal (ie street racing) stuff is all.
> 
> -Tim


but i thought those videos were filmed on private roads>!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

TBomb said:


> This place is starting to be a real drag. It used to be fun  Maybe it's just me, but I feel like you are over-compensating ever since you shut down the original "lol bump" thread.


 I'm sorry you feel that way - honestly. However, that's been our rule here for as long as I've been here, and it is a rule because there are situations where we can actually get in legal trouble if people are discussing illegal activity on the forums, so it has to be against the rules. I like fast cars as much as anybody else does. In fact, I like them so much that I volunteer large amounts of my time to help run this place so we all have somewhere to talk about fast cars. I am really not trying to be a dick about things - I didn't delete the post, nobody got in trouble for anything, etc. I'm just asking that going forward, we don't post any more videos of illegal stuff, that's all. Not a big deal.

As far as overcompensating goes - I am open to constructive criticism of how we run things here, and I just don't see it. (And I do admit that I could be biased there.) We discussed the situation with you guys, and we're really trying to work things out in a way that you guys are ok with. To that end, we have a moderator for your forum, who is one of the regulars here. He is actually working on cleaning out the old LOL Bump thread so it can be moved back in to this forum, like you guys asked.

In the meantime, I've been checking in here from time to time, and I just happened to notice that post, and I wanted to clear it up with you all before it had a chance to develop into something that got out of hand and caused an issue.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the way Tim is handling things. The only other experiences I've had with authority figures around here is typically via a PM which says "You lost x number of user points for being an idiot" or something like that. OR, when a thread is just straight up locked and/or black holed with no precursor. It's nice to get some idea of what's actually going on behind the scenes. ALLLL that said, I agree with T that it has gotten boring around here. It's freakin' spring time and my mod bug is itching again. I'm stoked to be driving with the windows down on occasion and the roads and weather are starting to get to a point where my car isn't filthy the day after I wash it. Just wanted to share my enthusiasm and get a little excitement going on in here.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Mmmmmm yummy.

No need to use a bag anymore, just stuff'em in an audi!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> No need to use a bag anymore, just stuff'em in an audi!


:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How do I get my user name changed without creating an entirely new account? I have a lot of PMs and such I need to keep...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> How do I get my user name changed without creating an entirely new account? I have a lot of PMs and such I need to keep...


I can do that for you.

PM me with the new name you'd like to use, and I'll check if it's taken or not.

-Tim


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Beastie Boys teaser for a new album (i guess) Pretty funny though


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way - honestly. However, that's been our rule here for as long as I've been here, and it is a rule because there are situations where we can actually get in legal trouble if people are discussing illegal activity on the forums, so it has to be against the rules. I like fast cars as much as anybody else does. In fact, I like them so much that I volunteer large amounts of my time to help run this place so we all have somewhere to talk about fast cars. I am really not trying to be a dick about things - I didn't delete the post, nobody got in trouble for anything, etc. I'm just asking that going forward, we don't post any more videos of illegal stuff, that's all. Not a big deal.
> 
> As far as overcompensating goes - I am open to constructive criticism of how we run things here, and I just don't see it. (And I do admit that I could be biased there.) We discussed the situation with you guys, and we're really trying to work things out in a way that you guys are ok with. To that end, we have a moderator for your forum, who is one of the regulars here. He is actually working on cleaning out the old LOL Bump thread so it can be moved back in to this forum, like you guys asked.
> 
> ...


It was late and I was tired, but all I really meant was your presence was essentially nil in this forum until the LOL Bump thread got shut down, and from that point on, you have been a lot more active in your moderating of this forum. As far as Drew goes, that's cool that he is a moderator now, and he has been around this forum for a long time, so there is some rapport there. I realize that there are rules and I realize the need to follow them. Trust me, I would hate it if Fourtitude got shut down because we did something stupid. I guess my real issue is just that we didn't really have anybody enforcing the rules other than the occasional times where the LOL Bump thread got out of control and thus black holed for a while, and now we have a new guy enforcing the rules all of a sudden. I also don't see the big deal in that video that was posted...it's less "street racing" and more just high speed runs on a freeway. I didn't see it prompting anyone to go out and race on the streets or cause any of us to participate in any illegal activity, so I didn't really see the point in making a big deal out of it. That's all. If it were a video of members here out street racing, that would be one thing (those happen here too, and I've never seen a moderator say anything).

Anyway, I do appreciate the work that the volunteers such as yourself put in to keep this place running, it just feels like all of a sudden we're being policed a lot more than usual. Considering this forum is typically pretty tame and fairly well self-moderated, I don't know how justified it is. Most of us here are pretty reasonable, and it seems like we are being treated like the kiddies on the MKV forums or something. That's just how I feel...not speaking for everyone...so take it for what it's worth


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I like the way Tim is handling things. The only other experiences I've had with authority figures around here is typically via a PM which says "You lost x number of user points for being an idiot" or something like that. OR, when a thread is just straight up locked and/or black holed with no precursor. It's nice to get some idea of what's actually going on behind the scenes. ALLLL that said, I agree with T that it has gotten boring around here. It's freakin' spring time and my mod bug is itching again. I'm stoked to be driving with the windows down on occasion and the roads and weather are starting to get to a point where my car isn't filthy the day after I wash it. Just wanted to share my enthusiasm and get a little excitement going on in here.


Maybe I just have a problem with authority figures :laugh: I agree, it could be a lot worse...just not used to this place being moderated like it has been since the other thread got black holed. I'll get over it...sometimes I just like to bitch...

EDIT: Oh yeah dude, do you still want that fog light to mess around with? I totally forgot. If you do, PM me your address and I will mail it to you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

TBomb said:


> Anyway, I do appreciate the work that the volunteers such as yourself put in to keep this place running,


Thanks for that - you'd be surprised how rarely we hear that.



> Considering this forum is typically pretty tame and fairly well self-moderated,


Honestly, you guys are generally really good about that, and you're certainly not a "problem" forum or anything really even approaching one. 



> it seems like we are being treated like the kiddies on the MKV forums or something.


Trust me on this one, you are *definitely* not. 



> That's just how I feel...not speaking for everyone...so take it for what it's worth


No, it's totally cool. Having discussions like this is how we end up trying to make the forum better for everyone.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

PMs sent. eace:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> Mmmmmm yummy.
> 
> No need to use a bag anymore, just stuff'em in an audi!


dont get it.



also, prima nero or adams super vrt??


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd like to rant for a brief moment.....


TOWN FAIR TIRE CAN SUCK MY EXTREMELY AVERAGE D1CK (yeah I said it...and I probably pound VAG better than you too). They wouldn't change my tires over after I was rolling on a donut for an evening because I didn't purchase them through their shop and they still had stickers on it and then told me it's because it looked like I could have stolen the tires and a whole bunch of BS....Midas did it for $30 cheaper and resolved a rear break squeak for me for free....shove it Town Fair. 

/rant.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

still for sale


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;70933654 said:


> While on the phone today I noticed something fishy about my current Audi Miniaturen on my desk.
> Looks like a cleaning lady fcked my ish up!
> The worst part is I was given this during the TTRS invitational at this years Chicago show and you can't get them from the German Audi Collection cause they don't ship to the states. :thumbdown:
> To top it off, little miss ****ty cleaning lady went through the trouble of crawling on her knees, finding and removing the side mirror and spoiler from my office and the damn floors haven't been swept! :facepalm:
> ...


ROFL


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Mmmmmm yummy.
> 
> No need to use a bag anymore, just stuff'em in an audi!



Could be a dude you know.... just saying :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> still for sale


WANT....but can't afford...right now that is.

Can I have the pool as a throw in?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol you can come swim if you buy em


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

rawaudi said:


>




This better?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Could be a dude you know.... just saying :banghead:


Aw man, why'd you have to say that?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Could be a dude you know.... just saying :banghead:


way to be a d!ck and destroy that image for me. from the body though, im pretty sure its a chick.


oh and the chick with the mkii cabby is also a winner  but that front fender is beattt


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'd like to rant for a brief moment.....
> 
> 
> TOWN FAIR TIRE CAN SUCK MY EXTREMELY AVERAGE D1CK (yeah I said it...and I probably pound VAG better than you too). They wouldn't change my tires over after I was rolling on a donut for an evening because I didn't purchase them through their shop and they still had stickers on it and then told me it's because it looked like I could have stolen the tires and a whole bunch of BS....Midas did it for $30 cheaper and resolved a rear break squeak for me for free....shove it Town Fair.
> ...


I could have told you that would happen. I tried to get them to mount tires I bought online on my lms but it's against their policy. Wicked dumb. If the tires you asked then to mount were USED, however, you would have been fine. Go figure. 

On another note, that wasn't you in a black a3 that ran me into the suicide lane on 28 in salem earlier was it? Dick.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

You know how you put bags over buttafaces (her body is fine but her face is hit....) Well instead of using a bag, you politely bend them over the inside of you audi, that why you dont have to look at the buttaface. You get a nice view of the backside and a nice view of the inside of an audi.

Does this help anser your questions?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I could have told you that would happen. I tried to get them to mount tires I bought online on my lms but it's against their policy. Wicked dumb. If the tires you asked then to mount were USED, however, you would have been fine. Go figure.
> 
> On another note, that wasn't you in a black a3 that ran me into the suicide lane on 28 in salem earlier was it? Dick.


Hahaha nope, I don't play with salem, ****'s too spooky. I asked the kid if I could just take the stickers off and pretend they were used and he rolled his eyes and walked off..

This is the same kid that tried selling me a Lancer GTS from a dealership when I was looking at them back in the summer and was fired because he was caught doing stands in an evo half a mile from the dealership....kid's not the brightest.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Dude how did you not know you were driving on a flat?


Oh and I had a nitrogen fill with that green run flat **** in it so it stayed inflated enough that I had no clue and didn't even feel the shake in the wheel or in my seat....now is when I wish I had a pressure system.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Hahaha nope, I don't play with salem, ****'s too spooky.


Salem, NH hahaha. I would have been smashed if there wasn't a suicide lane. I was real pissed.

Town Fair are kind of clowns when it comes to doing anything out of the ordinary. Every time I have to get new tires, I wish more and more that I just had access to my own mounting and balancing machines. It gets to be less and less worth the headache. :thumbdown: BUT, Sears Auto Center mounted 205/40s on 18x8.5s for me without question. Before bringing them in, I called to ask if they'd have any issue with it. They told me that they wouldn't refuse me and that they'd give it a shot. If they couldn't get the bead to seat with their equipment, I wouldn't be charged. When I got there, they recognized they were expensive wheels and told me that they'd be given to their best tech. It took him a little bit of time, but I got my wheels back without a scratch. :thumbup: Definitely recommended.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Salem, NH hahaha. I would have been smashed if there wasn't a suicide lane. I was real pissed.
> 
> Town Fair are kind of clowns when it comes to doing anything out of the ordinary. Every time I have to get new tires, I wish more and more that I just had access to my own mounting and balancing machines. It gets to be less and less worth the headache. :thumbdown: BUT, Sears Auto Center mounted 205/40s on 18x8.5s for me without question. Before bringing them in, I called to ask if they'd have any issue with it. They told me that they wouldn't refuse me and that they'd give it a shot. If they couldn't get the bead to seat with their equipment, I wouldn't be charged. When I got there, they recognized they were expensive wheels and told me that they'd be given to their best tech. It took him a little bit of time, but I got my wheels back without a scratch. :thumbup: Definitely recommended.


:thumbup: Glad to hear Sears got you straight, I actually work part time at a Sears Auto center and do most of the stretched tires and stuff like that. Most of the other guys just let me do my thing lol, even for the crap machines we have I can do some decent stretches and such.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

and my local roadway claims another tire. thats two failures within a month. FML


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

:beer::beer::thumbup: Minnesota for letting my Blackhawks play some more hockey.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;70933654 said:


>


totalled :-(


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

JRutter said:


> totalled :-(


Its ok! I got an email stating the claim was processed and the checks in the mail!

Question is.....what do I replace it with:

*1) 80 Variant*










*2) 90 quattro IMSA GTO*










*3) R8 phantom black*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Well if history teaches you anything, you'd go with the R8 because it has the fewest appendages to break off. However, if it were me, and I hadn't learned from your lesson, then I'd go with the 90 Quattro. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

^^^ Made my day!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;70992680 said:


> ^^^ Made my day!


do u wanna sell me that broke TTrs?


----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> do u wanna sell me that broke TTrs?


no. do you wanna find me a new mirror and wing?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

bump, sold my wheels today. time to order some new coils that will let me go as low as i possibly can. 

my current coils (vmaxx dampening adj) will be up for sale soon if anyone is interested :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;70993257 said:


> no. do you wanna find me a new mirror and wing?


http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-WING-SET-3-w...662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1ae682c6


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

can get some adv1 wheels for it

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-20-Wheels-...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6433d7a1


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-WING-SET-3-w...662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1ae682c6


Goes perfect with this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5-Mini-Glowst...omain_0&var=&hash=item905afe1515#ht_961wt_904


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

YES! Please mod that thing out.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;70991578 said:


> *replace it with:*
> 
> *2) 90 quattro IMSA GTO*


Turbo 5 FTW!


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

luckiest guy on earth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbN3drqcBAw

Question of the day:
How/why did the car slide?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

According to one of the comments on YouTube he said "slick tires" once he got back in the car.


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

opcorn:



AND id go the Variant model


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Dtm !! ! !*


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Enzo killers = Awesome


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

lameeee i want to know who wins


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

elgordito941 said:


> lameeee i want to know who wins


same here thought it seemed that the rs3 was catching up to them, which makes me think he it?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

elgordito941 said:


> lameeee i want to know who wins



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5247141-Evo-Ferrari-Enzo-vs-Hot-Hatches


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Get at me Vancouver.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

You should have checked out the NTB in salem as well. I live in methuen and i went there for my car and the wifeys RDX. they are pretty good and you can order your tires from tirerack and have them shipped directly to the store. or they can order from tirerack for you at tireracks costs. good to hear the sears autocenter worked out tho...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

dzasta said:


> You should have checked out the NTB in salem as well. I live in methuen and i went there for my car and the wifeys RDX. they are pretty good and you can order your tires from tirerack and have them shipped directly to the store. or they can order from tirerack for you at tireracks costs. good to hear the sears autocenter worked out tho...


NTB is a bunch of rip offs and scam artists that will intentionally mess with your sh1t to cause pre mature failure....at least at the Seabrook, NH store.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> NTB is a bunch of rip offs and scam artists that will intentionally mess with your sh1t to cause pre mature failure....at least at the Seabrook, NH store.


I haven't had that issue with NTB except once way back when I was just a wee lad with my first VW. I didn't know at the time that mk2s have a rear beam type suspension that "can't" come out of alignment (I say "can't" because, technically, it can if it is damaged or the bushings are worn). They charged me for a full 4-wheel alignment. I found out afterwards that they got 2 wheels for free. Oh well, I chalk it up to my own stupidity. I don't really go to NTB ever, but my gf has a lifetime alignment deal for her Cabrio that's worked out pretty well for her. I think it's pretty steep for a typical driver at like $110 or something, but she's gotten far more than her moneys-worth from it. :laugh: Jokes on them.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

random bump; how's everyone doing? Personally, I'm tired of being low balled


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NeverOEM said:


> I'm tired of being low balled


Dude, TMI.

This should straighten you out...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sadly she's not the one low ballin me

(and I was referring to selling my wheels)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NeverOEM said:


> sadly she's not the one low ballin me
> 
> (and I was referring to selling my wheels)


I knew.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5247141-Evo-Ferrari-Enzo-vs-Hot-Hatches


So lame, 2 cars that has been extensively modded vs a stock RS3.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

New *MUST HAVE* gadget!

NSFW? - language, no bewbs


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i love onion news network


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Haha.

"F's up everything else you hook it up to"

So true


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Group B Rally is BACK!!!!*


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That Dirt commercial was probably the only video game ad to ever make me want to play the subject game. That looks dope.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

wow thats cool, lol bump went to the second page. 

i miss the old lol bump:facepalm:


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

http://youtu.be/2zw8SmsovJc?hd=1


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

T1noandaudi said:


> http://youtu.be/2zw8SmsovJc?hd=1



I'm sorry, but the above post makes this the LAMEST thread ever :facepalm:


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

skotti said:


> I'm sorry, but the above post makes this the LAMEST thread ever :facepalm:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I went to a funeral over the weekend, but it was nothing like this:

http://www.theonion.com/articles/when-i-die-scatter-my-ashes-on-a-naked-lady,11253/


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> http://www.theonion.com/articles/when-i-die-scatter-my-ashes-on-a-naked-lady,11253/


What the bongo!??


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71140613 said:


>


Did your insurance check come in?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's what my 13 yo is up to these days. Is this an old or new skate variation? Apparently, you need a grassy hill at the end of your run, but he demo'd for me on the flat.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

JRutter said:


> Here's what my 13 yo is up to these days. Is this an old or new skate variation? Apparently, you need a grassy hill at the end of your run, but he demo'd for me on the flat.


Velcro?:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Just got this package:










Thanks to Jason (Ultimatetaba), I got the smaller of the two and shipping for less than the total of the big box :thumbup: Thanks again man, owe you a :beer:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

JRutter said:


> Did your insurance check come in?


yes.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Just got this package:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 solenoids?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes with mufflers:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^Sweet braahhh. Congrats. Glad you got everything in sound condition


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Me too man. Did you get muffs as well? I didn't see them in your build pictures, but they may have been added after. Anyway, I'm thinking of cutting them down to fit tighter to the main block, curious if anyone has tried it...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Me too man. Did you get muffs as well? I didn't see them in your build pictures, but they may have been added after. Anyway, I'm thinking of cutting them down to fit tighter to the main block, curious if anyone has tried it...


Do you mean the muffler on the dump valve?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes.

These:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Nope, don't have the mufflers. Was thinking of getting them since they were so cheap, but I think I like when it makes the PSSSHHH sound  :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Nope, don't have the mufflers. Was thinking of getting them since they were so cheap, but I think I like when it makes the PSSSHHH sound  :laugh:


The Psssh noise is awesome. I previously had fast bags with 1/2" line so I could evac a lot of air at once. Rather than mufflers, I ran line out the bottom of the fender wells so when people walked by I could hit them with air. Pretty fun stuff when you have a wireless remote and you can watch people jump.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ultimatetaba said:


> nope, don't have the mufflers. Was thinking of getting them since they were so cheap, but i think i like when it makes the pssshhh sound  :laugh:





rawaudi said:


> the psssh noise is awesome. I previously had fast bags with 1/2" line so i could evac a lot of air at once. Rather than mufflers, i ran line out the bottom of the fender wells so when people walked by i could hit them with air. Pretty fun stuff when you have a wireless remote and you can watch people jump.


i want air now


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> i want air now


You won't.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

I decided against a 1/18 for now. Instead I got a 2 for 1!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> You won't.


Summer 2012...and I can enjoy it for a few months before we go POOF


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Summer 2012...and I can enjoy it for a few months before we go POOF


12/21/12
can't wait! :wave:


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

jakjak9210 said:


>


the only people to say this are those without quality coils or quality bags.


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

^^my plan is a set of short springs and that sticker on the back. If its gonna be low, its gonna be static


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

jakjak9210 said:


> ^^my plan is a set of short springs and that sticker on the back. If its gonna be low, its gonna be static


SMH. get a nice set of used coils. dont just do springs, you wont be satisfied.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jakjak9210 said:


> If its gonna be low, its gonna be static


Does that make you feel like a man?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Does that make you feel like a man?


S&M, m.... m, m , m


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sticks and stones may crack my lip, but static drops excite me.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Whoa Rob, lets keep this thread PG, k?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Wouldn't it be dynamic drops excite me? Like coils and bags because you can adjust the height versus and static drop, like springs, where you can't change the height?

Semantics I guess....


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Does that make you feel like a man?


not a question of my manhood, college student budget = cheap car modifications (at least for now)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> wouldn't it be dynamic drops excite me? Like coils and bags because you can adjust the height versus and static drop, like springs, where you can't change the height?
> 
> Semantics i guess....


you ruined it


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Wouldn't it be dynamic drops excite me? Like coils and bags because you can adjust the height versus and static drop, like springs, where you can't change the height?
> 
> Semantics I guess....


I was spittin' on behalf of Jak. Just because you can't afford it, doesn't mean you can't aspire to it. 

While we're on the subject, how dynamic are coilovers, really? You gotta pull the wheels, scrub off all the corrosion, apply heat, blast it with a hammer and crank on the spanner wrenches before you begin movement. I've been there and it blows. I'll be happy when I can push a button and have the machine do the work for me.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> I'll be happy when I can push a button and have the machine do the work for me.



Won't we all be...won't we all.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Billy Madison said:


> _*YOU BLEW IT!*_


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Any one see this yet? 

I love me some beastie boys


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

curbed an ultraleggera today . . . .


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The top end of the pull handle (not the release lever) on my driver's door separated from the door card. At first I thought the screw came loose or stripped out of the threaded hole, however it is still tight. The plastic piece that receives that screw broke. Anyone know if this part is available or if I'm going to have to replace the whole door panel?

Pic in a few...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

jakjak9210 said:


> not a question of my manhood, college student budget = cheap car modifications (at least for now)


I'm a college student too... its called saving up! Dont cheap out! you'll regret it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


>


give that man an a7!!! lol most of the video he looks like a mad drummer :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> The top end of the pull handle (not the release lever) on my driver's door separated from the door card. At first I thought the screw came loose or stripped out of the threaded hole, however it is still tight. The plastic piece that receives that screw broke. Anyone know if this part is available or if I'm going to have to replace the whole door panel?
> 
> Pic in a few...


nvm...longer screw did the job :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

To maintain the trend of this thread:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

For the love of Dog, can we just lock this thread? :facepalm:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

working on making a polished-some sort of metal-audi "dope" key change thingy...gonna post pics once it is finished maybe people would be interested if they likey and price is right?


or is this against the forum rules to say cuz im not a sponsored member?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> or is this against the forum rules to say cuz im not a sponsored member?


Make it a 'famiry' purchase


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sooooo....anyone have a stoptech hook up? Need new rotors and pads.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


That was so bad ass. I loved the transformer that was just hanging out in the seats for most of the build.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Any one see this yet?
> 
> I love me some beastie boys


That was freaking hilarious! :laugh: Love the Beastie Boys...although To the 5 Boroughs was a bit disappointing to me


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

http://hotsaucecommittee.com/

Full album.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

abadidol said:


> http://hotsaucecommittee.com/
> 
> Full album.


Right on :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> That was so bad ass. I loved the transformer that was just hanging out in the seats for most of the build.


it was gundamn,,, UUUUUUUU


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> it was gundamn,,, UUUUUUUU


Sorry man, I'm not a huge dork, so I didn't know exactly what it was :laugh: Looked like a transformer to me...still thought it was cool... :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Sorry man, I'm not a huge dork, so I didn't know exactly what it was :laugh: Looked like a transformer to me...still thought it was cool... :thumbup:


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


Loving all the love floating around the thread today.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> it was gundamn,,, UUUUUUUU


1) to prove MY dorkiness, its gundam.
2) that was the ISH back in elementary/middle school, built like 5 models, used to watch the tv show when i got home from school lmao, i actually still have 1 of the "golden" suits and the original zero gundum chillin on a shelf:thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Dorks


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

skotti said:


> Make it a 'famiry' purchase


i might just do that...after the finished product is done i will post pics!



MisterJJ said:


> Dorks


 that was my favorite series of power rangers, loved waking up at 7 in the morning to watch power rangers did it till about half way through middle school too...:screwy:

this just shows how young i am :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Got my tax refund today...finally...that spells trouble and some mod window shopping.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

abadidol said:


> http://hotsaucecommittee.com/
> 
> Full album.


:heart::heart::heart::heart:

Saw the B-Boys touring License to Ill in 1986  I'm old.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Got my tax refund today...finally...that spells trouble and some mod window shopping.


:thumbup:

Got any ideas? Also, how do you like your Bilstein struts?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Got any ideas? Also, how do you like your Bilstein struts?


P-flo and some Zizza bulbs are high on the list....and I love em...a little rough but they handle like a boss in corners and I have sways on there too so it handles like a cherub.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

a boss and a cherub. i'm sold.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> a boss and a cherub. i'm sold.


BI-WINNING :thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> P-flo and some Zizza bulbs are high on the list....and I love em...a little rough but they handle like a boss in corners and I have sways on there too so it handles like a cherub.


i would avoid ZiZa bulbs. really low quality and dont last. what bulbs are you looking to replace?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> i would avoid ZiZa bulbs. really low quality and dont last. what bulbs are you looking to replace?


My stock halogens. I have an HID kit but I'm not down to blow a wiper motor...suggestions?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> My stock halogens. I have an HID kit but I'm not down to blow a wiper motor...suggestions?


id say throw in some osram nightbreakers or osram ralleyes if you can for the high beam. i believe those are both h7's though. if you have stock low beam halogens in an h11, id say class it up with a yellow hoen endurance bulb!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

idk if anyone here has seen this, but it's f'in GREAT.

nsfw-language


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Meguiar's M0716 Show Car Glaze 16 oz., Pack of 6 $17.37
thats pretty cheap if you ask me! 
just posting for anyone who needs it

http://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-M071...GY?tag=httpwwwchea0c-20&tag2=httpwwwchea0c-20


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> My stock halogens. I have an HID kit but I'm not down to blow a wiper motor...suggestions?


I've had PIAAs in mine for 5 years- I think for halogen, you won't find anything whiter :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> id say throw in some osram nightbreakers or osram ralleyes if you can for the high beam. i believe those are both h7's though. if you have stock low beam halogens in an h11, id say class it up with a yellow hoen endurance bulb!





skotti said:


> I've had PIAAs in mine for 5 years- I think for halogen, you won't find anything whiter :thumbup:


Price on both of these? PIAA looks like the run around 70 a set?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a thought this morning...as much as I love my BBK I could do without it because let's face it...I'm not racing and it's really just for looks at this point.

Who wants to trade me for their stock set up, or S3 front set up and either cash on top OR one of the following: Audi Spec wheels, Cat-back or an intake?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i have ad up in classifieds partout sale!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i have ad up in classifieds partout sale!


I'd love the quadtip...but I don't have the cut outs and I'm not gonna take the time to make them....or buy a valance


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

CVoight87 said:


>


someone at nike's advertising department gets it :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Edit:


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

YOGA :heart:


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wakeskating event


----------



## Guest#100 (Apr 28, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> But its not the same.
> 
> That would be like me posting images of my old Honda.......


i just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

finally more tits and less gundam :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Edit:



youre doing it right :thumbup:

and i guess on topic...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

x smurf x said:


> youre doing it right :thumbup:
> 
> And i guess on topic...


oooohhhhh that's why i used to come here!

EDIT:
TEST DOES THIS THING KILL MY CAPITALS? ... hUh.... NVM


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ill have more girls soon 

But who played tokyo extreme racer 2 on dreamcast. I'm playing right now. Big memories of staying up late


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Saw an A7 scream buy me while driving on the highway in Switzerland- it tucked in front of me, and then as quickly popped back into the left lane and was a 'dot'.
No time to grab a camera...but it was AMAZING :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

+










>

any coffee

What an excellent start to the day


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> youre doing it right :thumbup:
> 
> and i guess on topic...




now it's lol, bump! again


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

CVoight87 said:


> Wakeskating event


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

www.neave.com/lab/misc/imagination.html


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Brake pad opinion for beater...

Akebono vs Hawk HPS

Go!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

osama bin laden is dead BUMP eace:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> osama bin laden is dead BUMP eace:


:thumbup::thumbup:

haha, I was about to make the same exact post


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

whaaaaa? who fuct up? Their october surprise got leaked out 17 months too early.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## xX WICKED PISSA A TREE Xx (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope they found him wounded and simply let him bleed out. 

He now is unfortunately a martyr and there are literally hundreds waiting to fill his shoes. Society need not change their level of vigilance as there will undoubtedly continue to be waves of sub sects simply looking to carry on. 

OUTSTANDING Job JSOC

GOOD RIDDANCE BIN HORSEPOOP :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

according the the speech, he was assainated:

"After a firefight, they killed him and took custody of his body"


His ragtag team will not disappear because we need it to control our people.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I know there are some members here who are or have been in the military. For that, I thank you. Keep up the excellent work. To those still active, we'll see you soon, but not yet.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ANSWER: WALDO


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I don't think people would make alias accounts if we had some where fun to post like the old LOL bump thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

rawaudi said:


> I don't think people would make alias accounts if we had some where fun to post like the old LOL bump thread.


We've been over this, I think, but that thread is being worked on. Your new moderator volunteered to do the job, but remember, there are hundreds and hundreds of pages that he has to go through, so give him a little time, ok?

-Tim


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSLC said:


> We've been over this, I think, but that thread is being worked on. Your new moderator volunteered to do the job, but remember, there are hundreds and hundreds of pages that he has to go through, so give him a little time, ok?
> 
> -Tim


The Cake is a lie!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TIM!

How about my name change?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Oh shoot - dude, totally my fault.

My son is waking up from a late nap right now, but I promise I will do that tonight.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:

Thanks, Tim


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Thanks, Tim


Name change=not cool 

I should change mine to Bur_Bur_A3 now that I live in Burlington, MA, right?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Name change=not cool
> 
> I should change mine to Bur_Bur_A3 now that I live in Burlington, MA, right?


Dude how is that not cool? I've never had a nickname in my life that actually stuck besides "Rob". Real original. I figured robs92jettv2.0 was kind of a pita to remember, compared to this. In case anyone ever wanted to search for any posts I've made. Not that any of them are useful or anything.  I was originally robs91jett because I had my first VW a 1991 Jetta (duh). Then I got banned :banghead::laugh: I re-registered a new username robs92jett because by then I had a 92 that I was VR-swapping. I was drinking that night though and forgot the password I had made or something so I couldn't log in. So I re-re-registered as robs92jettv2.0. Gone through a 3-series, a mk3 Golf, a nice walking stint and now my A3 all under that user name. It's time for change, methinks.

BTW, you're back in the half-hour range from me :laugh: you followin' me?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Dude how is that not cool? I've never had a nickname in my life that actually stuck besides "Rob". Real original. I figured robs92jettv2.0 was kind of a pita to remember, compared to this. In case anyone ever wanted to search for any posts I've made. Not that any of them are useful or anything.  I was originally robs91jett because I had my first VW a 1991 Jetta (duh). Then I got banned :banghead::laugh: I re-registered a new username robs92jett because by then I had a 92 that I was VR-swapping. I was drinking that night though and forgot the password I had made or something so I couldn't log in. So I re-re-registered as robs92jettv2.0. Gone through a 3-series, a mk3 Golf, a nice walking stint and now my A3 all under that user name. It's time for change, methinks.
> 
> BTW, you're back in the half-hour range from me :laugh: you followin' me?


VAG-COM and HID install soon...and my forge DV spacer since you seem to have jacks and stands laying around. Beers for everyone


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Beers for everyone


This. I'll be traveling this weekend and gone all next week. Vacation  dunno where yet. Maybe Mexico. Lemme know if you want to do it after work this week or the week after next or whatever.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> This. I'll be traveling this weekend and gone all next week. Vacation  dunno where yet. Maybe Mexico. Lemme know if you want to do it after work this week or the week after next or whatever.



How's Thursday look for you? I get outta here at 6 and could bump up there. I have the tough mudder at Mount Snow, VT this weekend so I'll be gone as well and then vacationing in an ice bath all week


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wait. My bad. I just realized I'm traveling the week after next (15-21). Uhh...Thursday is Cinco de Mayo, chief. So, in answer to your question, it's gonna look blurry. :laugh:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

thats cute guys. i think i feel the love in the air


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Wait. My bad. I just realized I'm traveling the week after next (15-21). Uhh...Thursday is Cinco de Mayo, chief. So, in answer to your question, it's gonna look blurry. :laugh:


haha word, I hear ya...can't drink because of the damn race. Next week it is then.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Cool video*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dunno if you did that on purpose or not, but please don't post videos set on autoplay. Otherwise people that surf at work might not be happy... 

I edited your post to turn it off.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't really get it. Is sound necessary?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

SilverSLC said:


> Dunno if you did that on purpose or not, but please don't post videos set on autoplay. Otherwise people that surf at work might not be happy...
> 
> I edited your post to turn it off.
> 
> -Tim


I had no idea Tim. It wasn't auto playing for me after i posted it....?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

It's no big deal-

Sometimes Vimeo in particular does that. When you copy / paste the info for the video, look for a string at the end that says ....autoplay=1 - if that's there, the video is set to automatically play when the page loads. I just turned it to autoplay=0, which turns it off.

Vimeo does that a lot, but there are other video hosting sites that are starting to as well. Personally, few things bug me as much as websites that start to play music and sounds and crap when I load them. Plus, like I said, for people in "sensitive" work environments that could be a no-no. I totally realize you didn't do it on purpose.

-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Oh....

Also, for any of you guys who are in the general Northeast / Mid-Atlantic area:

Have you thought about coming to the Carlisle show on the 21 - 22nd of this month? It's a fun show, and we've built a pretty big Audi presence there over the past few years. A lot of ur-quattros show up every year, but I'd also like to start seeing more modern stuff there, like A3s.

We (Fourtitude) run a fun time - there will be a really nice breakfast / meet and greet at Sun Audi Mechanicsburg (about 5 miles down the street from the show grounds) early Saturday morning, and we always get some cool toys for that. Then the show, where we have an Audi tent and Audi reserved area right at the front since we're so large. We'll have some cool cars there from Audi for everyone to check out, and like I said, it's a fun show. Going and looking at some of the..... ummmm...... "custom imports" that show up in other parts of the show ground is always "amusing" too. 

Plus, I'd like the chance to meet with any of you guys in person and make nice over the whole lol bump thread debacle. (Which is still being worked on, I promise.)

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be landing sometime the night of the 21st, so I'm certain that's out. Wicked good show though. Bought my first set of wheels there:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I might be down to make a trip down from Eastern MA....anyone else interested in a pursuit caravan?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I found a decent deal on a 4-piece Votex kit. Anyone rocking the kit in gloss black on a red A3?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I found a decent deal on a 4-piece Votex kit. Anyone rocking the kit in gloss black on a red A3?


Everytime I see a post with you new U/N I have to stop and try to figure out who you are. 

Is your decent deal better than what ECS has....?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Almost $100 better.

:thumbup::thumbdown:?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Someone should start a petition to have Rob's username changed back.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Someone should start a petition to have Rob's username changed back.


I think YOU just did. I'm on your side. Reference the previous page for his argument for changing it.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I think YOU just did. I'm on your side. Reference the previous page for his argument for changing it.


I read his argument. I find no valid points. Change it back. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> :facepalm::laugh:


WHO THE F*** ARE YOU ROB COTE?!?! SHOW YOUR FACE!!























:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> WHO THE F*** ARE YOU ROB COTE?!?! SHOW YOUR FACE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

That's more like it. Won't you be my VAG-COM equipped neighbor?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I found a decent deal on a 4-piece Votex kit. Anyone rocking the kit in gloss black on a red A3?


no but i can say, that i AM looking to sell mine, just never got around to posting it lol.


un touched never used, still in box. realized i dont really like it all too much on the car when i saw one in person :/ i got the 5 piece, keeping the "spoiler" to install eventually...so yeah i guess if your lookin for the 4 piece, pm me an offer?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSLC said:


> Oh....
> 
> Also, for any of you guys who are in the general Northeast / Mid-Atlantic area:
> 
> ...


the ur's at last years sun motors were epic!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

TechnikSLR said:


> the ur's at last years sun motors were epic!


You were there? Are you coming this year?

I agree - of all the cars that I have spent time with, that Sport quattro will always hold a special place for me.

-Tim


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSLC said:


> You were there? Are you coming this year?
> 
> I agree - of all the cars that I have spent time with, that Sport quattro will always hold a special place for me.
> 
> -Tim


no, i just saw the ur sitting in the showroom before the event and then put two and two together after the pictures were posted.  going to miss it this year too.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Can I change my username to Rod Coat?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


>



Hey Rob, you related to Al Cote?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Negative


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

WTF!?!?

http://dagobah.net/flash/Roses_Are_Red.swf


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Happy cat...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> Happy cat...


Awwww.... I want to pet them... I mean it... I mean, uh... the Cat. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

VWAddict said:


> Happy cat...


i have loooaads more pics of her...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> i have loooaads more pics of her...


who is she?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> who is she?


angie varona (you learn a bit after searching 4chan for a few weeks)

*NSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFWNSFW*

http://angievarona.blogspot.com/

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=angie+varona


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

haha, gramps or adults stays away from following that kind of stuff due to Dateline related stuff. She must be of interest to script kiddies or such that trolls 4chan.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Wait. My bad. I just realized I'm traveling the week after next (15-21). Uhh...Thursday is Cinco de Mayo, chief. So, in answer to your question, it's gonna look blurry. :laugh:


Wednesday or Thursday night work for you?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Still waiting for OG Bump thread :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Still waiting for OG Bump thread :thumbup:


me too


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

It's my muthafahkin birthday mofos...and I'm in my office. Something's wrong with that picture. 

Who wants to gift me with something for the ride? Come onnnn, you know you want to.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's my muthafahkin birthday mofos...and I'm in my office. Something's wrong with that picture.
> 
> Who wants to gift me with something for the ride? Come onnnn, you know you want to.


http://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Trim/Pilot-Automotive/CZ-223.html?feed=npn

whats ur shipping address birthday boy?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71502540 said:


> http://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Trim/Pilot-Automotive/CZ-223.html?feed=npn
> 
> whats ur shipping address birthday boy?


123
WTF Avenue
Getouttatown, FU
58008


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It's my muthafahkin birthday mofos...and I'm in my office. Something's wrong with that picture.
> 
> Who wants to gift me with something for the ride? Come onnnn, you know you want to.


seriously though. ill box you up a fart/ :wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> seriously though. ill box you up a fart/ :wave:


Only if you eat a large order of onion rings from Burger King and a volcano burrito from taco bell right before.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Only if you eat a large order of onion rings from Burger King and a volcano burrito from taco bell right before.


cant do that. you would get a box with a hole in the bottom


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

VWAddict said:


>


WOW - nice pu$$y


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

x SMURF x said:


> angie varona (you learn a bit after searching 4chan for a few weeks)


I just worked out that "Angie Varona" ia an anagram of "No vagina area"

Coincidence? -Perhaps not.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow. Well done, sir. lmfao


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> I just worked out that "Angie Varona" ia an anagram of "No vagina area"
> 
> Coincidence? -Perhaps not.


2 pair?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

JRutter said:


> 2 pair?


Why is this thread still alive?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I wouldn't call it living. Not really...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bent rim...fahk you pot holes and fahk you public transit buses that merge without looking so I have to hit them! 

Do I run the risk and try to get it fixed? Or do I buy a new one....or a new set?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

A bent rim is to big to come back from. I would just part out the entire car.

Haha, a bent rim is clearly a sign that you new a new set of wheels! :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Bent rim...fahk you pot holes and fahk you public transit buses that merge without looking so I have to hit them!
> 
> Do I run the risk and try to get it fixed? Or do I buy a new one....or a new set?


How about fahk you T buses that smash your mirror when you're parallel parked and just keep on truckin'? I watched it happen...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> A bent rim is to big to come back from. I would just part out the entire car.


Okay, you got me, time for a part out!



Rob Cote said:


> How about fahk you T buses that smash your mirror when you're parallel parked and just keep on truckin'? I watched it happen...


THE T BUSES BLOW DONKEY D1CK!  I've been nudged a few times in the bumper because the a$$holes are drunk on the job 60% of the time (yeah, fabricated that figure)!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

NeverOEM said:


>


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

terje_77 said:


> Why is this thread still alive?


its kinda like a bad rash. With every scratch it only grows worse.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Okay, you got me, time for a part out!
> 
> 
> 
> THE T BUSES BLOW DONKEY D1CK!  I've been nudged a few times in the bumper because the a$$holes are drunk on the job 60% of the time (yeah, fabricated that figure)!


I met up with some of the NSDA guys a few times last year and they were pretty chill. One of them drove for MBTA so there were some pretty excellent stories from him. They're mostly all from MA though, so what do you expect?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Dammit men, I'm trying to save this thread and you people continue with your bloody chit chat.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That sounded wicked sick when you left, Pat. :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Gifs at Giftube.com


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> That sounded wicked sick when you left, Pat. :thumbup:


Thanks for the help man! I went to FatDonalds for dinner and scarred the guy at the window when I was pulling up. Love it already! Not as loud as I thought it would be especially at highway speeds shifting from 4-5-6.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm tempted to pick one up, but not at $80


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm tempted to pick one up, but not at $80


scope several of the classifieds :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm tempted to pick one up, but not at $80


What are you picking up dammit. I want one too!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Famiry purchase for Forge DV spacers.

Price breaks plz


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Famiry purchase for Forge DV spacers.
> 
> Price breaks plz


Seriously?

Isn't there a consensus that the spacers / BOVs are not good for our motors?

This right?
http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.asp?inc=product&cat=010102&product=FMDV14T

When I hear tuned Audis most of them do not have BOVs, so I always worry that they will think I am a tool if I have one and that I am just trying to show off.

Whatever the case, I have an email out to forge requesting pricing.  I will also contact a couple tuner shops like NA.


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in for the Famiry purchase of the spacer! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> so I always worry that they will think I am a tool


I could give a what. It sounds sick.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

It sounds pretty freakin awesome when your taking off from a light in a pedestrian populated area and you scare the crap outta some people. Not wicked loud in cabin but I'm sure it sounds sharp outside.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It sounds pretty freakin awesome when your taking off from a light in a pedestrian populated area and you scare the crap outta some people. Not wicked loud in cabin but I'm sure it sounds sharp outside.


 If I wanted to be a jerk, I could just honk the horn.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> If I wanted to be a jerk, I could just honk the horn.


Well, I do that too, sometimes. I don't rev the **** out of my engine for fun, but it sounds pretty sweet when you get on it. To each his own.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I enjoy getting on it in sport mode and hearing the DV release. I tend to do that in more populated areas in good weather of course.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can we get another LED Tails purchase going?????


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

That horn would be cool to tell my homies that are on the 30th floor of the projects to come down. Their windows are usually painted shut with 30 coats of paint, so a regular horn wouldn't suffice.


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can we get another LED Tails purchase going?????


I'm in for that too haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can we get another LED Tails purchase going?????


:thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


>


Girl on the right...no question about it. Girl on the left...:sly: dunno about that one.

I just refer to the sexy bunny chick up top.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Well BKS lowered his price. It is just about what we all paid for a 25 person famiry purchase.

So you can just order them straight from his site. I think it would be better to get a couple people together so you can maybe get cheaper shipping.


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

bks? site link please im in for the famiry purchase


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L001

were tou talking about the led lights?

I thought you were talking about the DV spacer 

thats is a deal though :thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

elgordito941 said:


> http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L001
> 
> were tou talking about the led lights?
> 
> ...


This one is OEM Audi, the famiry purchase is OEM only, source thru the back of the truck method.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

elgordito941 said:


> http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L001
> 
> were tou talking about the led lights?
> 
> ...


I have an 06 so I'm pre-face lift? Or would they fit any of the 8p's?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Pretty sweet photo from DTM in Zandvoort










Rockenfeller's first Win! :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

elgordito941 said:


> http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUA3L001
> 
> were tou talking about the led lights?
> 
> ...


I was talking about the DV.

The stuff about the taillights was just an FYI.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

how much have you guys paid for your alignments?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> how much have you guys paid for your alignments?


meh don't remind me...i need one of these :/


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

http://chilis.zuberance.com/offersV2/singleOfferBuy/25409891
free molten cake at chilis if you buy an entree. just sayyin


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Man bump this crap !











:heart:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> meh don't remind me...i need one of these :/


$50....with Military discount...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

ulua4me2004 said:


> Man bump this crap !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap! HE LIVES!


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

Pictures from Continental Series race on Saturday, mostly of APR cars.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/itsptk/sets/72157626614056017/


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

TechnikSLR said:


> holy crap! HE LIVES!


Just trolling around a little and needed a bump fix !...


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

ulua4me2004 said:


> Just trolling around a little and needed a bump fix !...



Personally I think its worth 2 1/2 minutes of ur time... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ymhq6afE4M&feature=related


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ulua4me2004 said:


> Personally I think its worth 2 1/2 minutes of ur time...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ymhq6afE4M&feature=related


2 1/2 minutes?!? You only watched it once?!?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Finally, I've received my purchase with the insurance check from the wrecked TTRS!



















:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Did I really just get 268 miles on a full tank ? WTF? Checked all the possible suspects and nothing is leaking or broken or anything. WTF?! :banghead:

Maybe it's from me blasting along straights and on-ramps to hear my dv spacer "woosh"? I'm settling with that being the answer for now.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Did I really just get 268 miles on a full tank


Congratulations! If you're getting 400+ miles per tank you should just cut your pee-pee off and buy a Camry.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Congratulations! If you're getting 400+ miles per tank you should just cut your pee-pee off and buy a Camry.


Never have gotten more than 350 miles on a tank going 70mph up 95 from Southern CT to North Shore MA


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

thunderstorm is freaking my pooch out. seriously its ridiculous, she tries to hide under desks and furniture. anyone know good ways to train this out of her?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TechnikSLR said:


> thunderstorm is freaking my pooch out. seriously its ridiculous, she tries to hide under desks and furniture. anyone know good ways to train this out of her?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> thunderstorm is freaking my pooch out. seriously its ridiculous, she tries to hide under desks and furniture. anyone know good ways to train this out of her?


The best thing to do is just ignore her behavior. Act like it's no big deal. Try to call her to you to get her out of hiding, then reward/praise her if she comes to you. Don't do anything to make her think it's ok to freak out or run and hide when it storms, so don't hold her or comfort her or anything...sounds harsh, but if you do, it just makes her think her behavior is ok. :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> The best thing to do is just ignore her behavior. Act like it's no big deal. Try to call her to you to get her out of hiding, then reward/praise her if she comes to you. Don't do anything to make her think it's ok to freak out or run and hide when it storms, so don't hold her or comfort her or anything...sounds harsh, but if you do, it just makes her think her behavior is ok. :thumbup:


thats what ive been told, so i called her then she sat down next to me, layed down and road it out. but man she is shaking and panting.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


>


Ceased millan!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

TechnikSLR said:


> thats what ive been told, so i called her then she sat down next to me, layed down and road it out. but man she is shaking and panting.


I read from bottom-up on this page, saw this, and thought, 'wow, what did he do to that woman?'


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

mkim said:


> Ceasar millan!


corrected:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm baaaaaaaack! :heart:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Because if you wear a bikini, the last thing you want to show is your anatomy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So what is the preferred method of mounting lip kits? I know a few of you out there have them...

OE adhesive recommended by Votex/Audi is NLA, I believe? Also, have read that it's not very effective.
Silicone adhesives are available. My gut feeling is that although they offer good cohesion due to high flexibility, they do not have high adhesion.
Urethane adhesives have low flexibility relative to their silicone counterparts, however I've read that they do have _enough_ cohesion under stress for this application.
Then there are a whole slew of 2-sided tapes available. (i.e.- molding tapes, emblem tapes, etc.) which I do not have much data on, however past experience steers me away from these.

I'm leaning towards urethane windshield adhesive due to its price and availability, unless someone can prove me wrong, or steer me elsewhere.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

JRutter said:


>





Rob Cote said:


> So what is the preferred method of mounting lip kits? I know a few of you out there have them...


I think they just slip into the bathing suit. But I don't have them, so I'm not sure.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


> I think they just slip into the bathing suit. But I don't have them, so I'm not sure.


:laugh::thumbup: just pulled me out of my "kill everyone" mood at work.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> So what is the preferred method of mounting lip kits? I know a few of you out there have them...


I think you are correct that the OE adhesive is NLA. When I put my kit on last fall Audi said they could no longer order it. I ended up getting it from BMW which uses the same kind. It is called Betalink K1. ECS sells it also, but it has been on backorder through them for some time now(probably because it is NLA).

Anyway, BMW still manufactures it I think. This is the part number: 82-69-9-408-866 I googled it and found a couple sites selling it for $12.95.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

See if you can spot TP:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> See if you can spot TP:


He's at 0:57, right?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Is Betalink a urethane based adhesive?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Herrow.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> See if you can spot TP:


That was amazing. Thank you, sir.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

I am 12 and what is this?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm leaning towards urethane windshield adhesive due to its price and availability, unless someone can prove me wrong, or steer me elsewhere.


This is exactly what I used. Holds on great.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

saw this in houston:sly:


----------



## TurboKing09 (Feb 25, 2011)

total waste of time.. worst thread:screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TurboKing09 said:


> total waste of time.. worst thread:screwy:


Son, with 16 posts you have no say in what a "total waste of time" is. I doubt you were even around for the mighty ORIGINAL LOL bump!...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Son, with 16 posts you have no say in what a "total waste of time" is. I doubt you were even around for the mighty ORIGINAL LOL bump!...


Has it really been three months since its demise? Seems like only yesterday...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Has it really been three months since its demise? Seems like only yesterday...


I may have only been there for about 15 pages of it's life, but I feel like I saw it grow so much.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

jowsley0923 said:


> saw this in houston:sly:



Does that have an RS badge on it? :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Does that have an RS badge on it? :facepalm:


OHHHHH good eye. I was trying to figure out why there was an orange Civic in here...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> OHHHHH good eye. I was trying to figure out why there was an orange Civic in here...


it had S4 on it :sly:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

jowsley0923 said:


> it had S4 on it :sly:


He was accurate "sluggish 4"


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can anyone hook it up with a connect to some cheap Stoptech Rotor/Rings? As it stands now I'm looking at either trading the kit for a stock and an intake, or I can just buy the rings and pads, totaling $450 shipped from racebreak.com.....Who can get me something cheaper?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Someone tell me more about these headlights. I saw them for the first time when I was down in St. Lucia last week. How/where do I find them? What can they do? Are they HIDs? Halogens?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Someone tell me more about these headlights. I saw them for the first time when I was down in St. Lucia last week. How/where do I find them? What can they do? Are they HIDs? Halogens?


Do not know if trolling.......but if you're not those are the OEM LED HIDs that come as an option on newer A3's


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

for real? They look different than what I've seen on the streets. Maybe I'm just an idiot...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> for real? They look different than what I've seen on the streets. Maybe I'm just an idiot...



LOL, don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Someone tell me more about these headlights. I saw them for the first time when I was down in St. Lucia last week. How/where do I find them? What can they do? Are they HIDs? Halogens?


saw someone somewhere on this forum, can't find it right now, but i used to love them until i saw it...

they look like a toucan's head...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> for real? They look different than what I've seen on the streets. Maybe I'm just an idiot...


I'm pretty sure that's because the ones you've seen around the US have the ugly orange reflector in them, whereas the ones on that car you posted are Euro/ROW lights without the ugly orange reflector


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> saw someone somewhere on this forum, can't find it right now, but i used to love them until i saw it...
> 
> they look like a toucan's head...


F.U. man. :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> F.U. man. :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


cannot unsee.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TurboKing09 said:


> total waste of time.. worst thread:screwy:


whose alias is this? Join date was right when bump thread got holed.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> saw someone somewhere on this forum, can't find it right now, but i used to love them until i saw it...
> 
> they look like a toucan's head...


Reminds me of the ricer brand Toucan/Tannabe


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

im just going to leave this here. no nudity, but a lot of boo.

http://www.reddit.com/r/VolleyballGirls/


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> im just going to leave this here. no nudity, but a lot of boo.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/VolleyballGirls/


:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

LOL

zcspec

Appreciate the warm welcome to this forum group...

I saw that thread with photos, but the OP did not have any mention on ride quality on 19s, hence my thread to ask others for their ride feedback. Therefore, if you dont have anything to add to my thread except to throw out childish remarks about "not clicking," no need to
Unlike others who might be kids with no consideration for others, I actually use the forums to learn or provide my feedback to others in a constructive fashion.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

Picked this one up and totally in love:





























Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> saw someone somewhere on this forum, can't find it right now, but i used to love them until i saw it...
> 
> they look like a toucan's head...




I always thought a Seahawk fan would love the stock head lights


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I just thought this was a fitting video for this thread:


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> I just thought this was a fitting video for this thread:



Couldn't help but watch the whole thing... Is this what Lol bump has come to? :facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I would like to take a moment to recommend highly to you all, especially the high-mileage northerners, to clean out behind your fender liners. I rolled my fenders this weekend and found this on the driver's side:



















After:










:thumbup:

That's how we prevent disgusting rockers from happening.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> That's how we prevent disgusting rockers from happening.


-How do you explain Lemmy, from Motorhead, then?


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> -How do you explain Lemmy, from Motorhead, then?


Speaking of hard rock, I took a good chunk of one on my windshield yesterday while in Michigan.... bottom right corner so it's mostly outta sight but still.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> -How do you explain Lemmy, from Motorhead, then?


 Grade A retort. :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

robs16vjetta2.0....or whatever it WAS 

I'm misfiring again...know anyone in the area that can give me a good tune to fix some fuel delivery issues and just make me run better? 

AND 

Can that guy you mentioned re-machine my rotors? I'm getting new pads but I'm not about to drop $450 on both.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What software do you have? Oh it says GIAC right there. Is that tune reprogrammable? Are you sure you don't have some other issues going on and the tune is fine? Maybe a bad coil pack or plug? You say fuel delivery issue, maybe the filter is clogged? Perhaps the cam follower on the HPFP is kicked? 

As long as the rotors are not too thin already, he should be able to resurface them no issue. It's Nashua Engine Rebuilders (603) 883-1200. It's a little tricky to find if you end up going there. It's in the back side of the parts store. There's an entrance on the side. :what: It looks sketchy, but Jesse does OUTSTANDING work, cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> What software do you have?
> 
> As long as the rotors are not too thin already, he should be able to resurface them no issue. It's Nashua Engine Rebuilders (603) 883-1200. It's a little tricky to find if you end up going there. It's in the back side of the parts store. There's an entrance on the side. :what: It looks sketchy, but Jesse does OUTSTANDING work, cheap. :thumbup:


 
I'm running GIAC with a 93 octane program...and I need to get the switcher so I can program the kill program and stock...but that's a whole other story.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> What software do you have? Oh it says GIAC right there. Is that tune reprogrammable? Are you sure you don't have some other issues going on and the tune is fine? Maybe a bad coil pack or plug? You say fuel delivery issue, maybe the filter is clogged? Perhaps the cam follower on the HPFP is kicked?


 You down for a cam follower replacement and beer fest soon? I'm gonna do a ECS order asap for a few odds and ends to beat the shipping costs.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup. Yours is '07 right? If so, you should have the easy fittings on the fuel pump. Bastard! Early 2.0Ts had a 12pt triple square socket in a banjo bolt for the fuel lines to the HPFP. Kind of a bitch to take on and off.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yup. Yours is '07 right? If so, you should have the easy fittings on the fuel pump. Bastard! Early 2.0Ts had a 12pt triple square socket in a banjo bolt for the fuel lines to the HPFP. Kind of a bitch to take on and off.


 I wish that were the case but it's an 06


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yup. Yours is '07 right? If so, you should have the easy fittings on the fuel pump. Bastard! Early 2.0Ts had a 12pt triple square socket in a banjo bolt for the fuel lines to the HPFP. Kind of a bitch to take on and off.


 I wish that were the case but it's an 06


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

second day of work. going to cruise the tex on my breaks, im excited.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

penis


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> penis


 This isn't Google...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> penis


 Penis


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

The *pen is* mightier than the sword.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

vwaddict said:


> the *pen is* mightier than the sword.


 the god damn pen is blue


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What the **** no caps in this thread again!?!?!?!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Penis


 Envy


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Why not?


 Fixed.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was going to continue the bichin about the old bump thread.....whats the point.... but i have no problem sharing some thickness....:thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

ulua4me2004 said:


> I was going to continue the bichin about the old bump thread.....whats the point.... but i have no problem sharing some thickness....:thumbup:


 mmmm nice!


----------



## elgordito941 (Jul 11, 2010)

ulua4me2004 said:


> I was going to continue the bichin about the old bump thread.....whats the point.... but i have no problem sharing some thickness....:thumbup:


 2nd girl from the right looks a little :screwy: hahaha


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

elgordito941 said:


> 2nd girl from the right looks a little :screwy: hahaha


 She looks like some sort of dog :thumbdown:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> saw someone somewhere on this forum, can't find it right now, but i used to love them until i saw it...
> 
> they look like a toucan's head...


 Mmmm old timer chiming in. 


















......and for all the gangsta Asians in the house. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q982pDW47rQ


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Rogerthat said:


> ......and for all the gangsta Asians in the house.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q982pDW47rQ


 :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ulua4me2004 said:


> :laugh:


 teeeeeeepeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

This weekend I learned that Times Square tax is 11.5%! LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How the f*** do you tax an intersection?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> How the f*** do you tax an intersection?


 its not the intersection, its tax on all stores located at and within times square.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> its not the intersection, its tax on all stores located at and within times square.


 Yup....2 square miles of extra tax.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's what I'm sayin' though. Double you tea ****? 

"Well, you're close to XYZ so you have to pay us more." I'd feel like such a douche if I had to enforce that tax. 

Really any tax for that matter...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> That's what I'm sayin' though. Double you tea ****?
> 
> "Well, you're close to XYZ so you have to pay us more." I'd feel like such a douche if I had to enforce that tax.
> 
> Really any tax for that matter...


 NH has their sh1t on straight. No tax, happier people and it attracts all bordering residents in MA. Hell, I drive the 35 minutes to Nashua sometimes just to go to good 'ole Wally World. NYC is insane...but not as insane as Maine. 9.7% sales tax ALL THE TIME.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> NH has their sh1t on straight. No tax, happier people and it attracts all bordering residents in MA. Hell, I drive the 35 minutes to Nashua sometimes just to go to good 'ole Wally World. NYC is insane...but not as insane as Maine. 9.7% sales tax ALL THE TIME.


 Wow, no sales tax or state income tax in NH? And I thought we had it good in TX with only sales tax.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Wow, no sales tax or state income tax in NH? And I thought we had it good in TX with only sales tax.


 I never realized how good it was till I moved out. Now I work in MA like a chump :banghead:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Sales Tax discussion in the lol bump? Seriously? :facepalm:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> Sales Tax discussion in the lol bump? Seriously? :facepalm:


 anything can happen in the bump thread!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rogerthat said:


> ......and for all the gangsta Asians in the house.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q982pDW47rQ


 muthasuckas!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Guys, please - you've got some leeway in here, but no nudity, ok?

Thanks.

-Tim


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Sales Tax discussion in the lol bump? Seriously? :facepalm:


 It started with an LOL from me, from there it's open season on the mofos.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Where was the nudity?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My bad I guess? It was a bum.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> My bad I guess? It was a bum.


 If it's legal to show on national prime-time TV, then it should be here, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Rob Cote said:


> My bad I guess? It was a bum.


 No big deal - I just don't want things to get back to the point of the thread getting totally out of control is all.



-Tim


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> It started with an LOL from me, from there it's open season on the mofos.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

So who can find me a A/C Compressor clutch bypass DIY the fastest? Winner gets a big 'ole thank you and a special space in my ay's heart.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Audi did it for you. Push the "ECON" button :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Audi did it for you. Push the "ECON" button :thumbup:


That turns the A/C system and compressor off completely, foregoing my test I want to run...and I'm seeking a hard by-pass so I can allow the compressor to start without having the clutch engage so I can test to see if it has ceased or not.

The guy at the garage I stopped at last night said I need to do that to see if the relay is fried before I go out and buy a new compressor ($220 (used) I can save). Any idea of how to do that? It's full of freon and it's on max "safe" pressure.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I honestly don't understand what you're trying to do. The compressor can't turn on without the clutch engaging to my knowledge. The clutch is what drives the compressor so without it what can the compressor do?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I honestly don't understand what you're trying to do. The compressor can't turn on without the clutch engaging to my knowledge. The clutch is what drives the compressor so without it what can the compressor do?


The guy at the garage said if I can bypass the relay to the clutch the compressor will be able to start spinning via the belt drive....but after trying to do it this weekend and giving up on breaking my arm in the tight spaces under the hood I decided I'm just going to buy a sourced compressor. :facepalm:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The guy at the garage said if I can bypass the relay to the clutch the compressor will be able to start spinning via the belt drive....but after trying to do it this weekend and giving up on breaking my arm in the tight spaces under the hood I decided I'm just going to buy a sourced compressor. :facepalm:


If you replace the compressor without flushing out all the lines, chances are you'll have to do it again. Any contamination from the failed compressor in the lines will cause the new one to fail..., they had to replace all A/C components in my 06 A3 after going thru 2 new compressors... Just sayin...
Luck to ya my friend

Heres a naked chick to make you feel better


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> The guy at the garage said if I can bypass the relay to the clutch the compressor will be able to start spinning via the belt drive....but after trying to do it this weekend and giving up on breaking my arm in the tight spaces under the hood I decided I'm just going to buy a sourced compressor. :facepalm:


do some searching here, there was a thread on how to check the compressor visually to see if it is siezed up. and a tsb iirc. I would search for you, but im too lazy.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> do some searching here, there was a thread on how to check the compressor visually to see if it is siezed up. and a tsb iirc. I would search for you, but im too lazy.


If the bolt in the middle isn't spinning while the belt is driving the compressor then either it is ceased or the electrical relay is fried...I wish I could test the relay but can't reach it/find it in the bay.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

OHHHHHHH now I get what you're trying to do. And I have no advice. You're on the right track, but I don't know where the A/C relay is. I would guess it's in the fuse box inside the bay though.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> OHHHHHHH now I get what you're trying to do. And I have no advice. You're on the right track, but I don't know where the A/C relay is. I would guess it's in the fuse box inside the bay though.


Gonna go hunting for rabbits after work today...hopefully it's a blown fuse that I haven't tested yet...and judging by the fact that the econ light isn't lit and the pulley is still spinning it's a good sign that the relay is just fried (according to my master mechanic *sarcasm* at autozone)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

so my center console power plug ins have ceased working. any idea what fuse number that is or what i can do to fix this?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> so my center console power plug ins have ceased working. any idea what fuse number that is or what i can do to fix this?


Happened to me too, it's a 20amp fuse in the drivers door jam fuse box...the diagram on the inside of the cover will tell you which one, I think it's the one marked 'acc. plugs' or something like that...or cig lighter? Easy fix.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Why? Just let it die already.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Why? Just let it die already.


I'm not a quitter, that's why.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm not a quitter, that's why.


Then try Russian Roulette.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Then try Russian Roulette.


Been there, done that. I'm still kickin like my main man ****** B.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

got to the third page...damn


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Man this thread is so fail :facepalm:

I used to come visit the lol bump thread everyday for hot chicks


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

mkim said:


> Man this thread is so fail :facepalm:
> 
> I used to come visit the lol bump thread everyday for hot chicks


BUMP!


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

RedLineRob said:


> BUMP!


what a beautiful wall color. anyone know what color that is? turquoise?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

TechnikSLR said:


> what a beautiful wall color. anyone know what color that is? turquoise?


Let me be that pants


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

mkim said:


> Let me be that pants


haha


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

RedLineRob said:


> BUMP!


and thats why i always checked the original lol bump. DAT ASS.:thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

and on the 7th day (well 7th page) god said, let there be:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dead thread bump :thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pick a number between 1 and 722.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Pick a number between 1 and 722.


720


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

TBomb said:


> 720


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^ tease!

how's the project coming?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Pick a number between 1 and 722.


243


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

cldub said:


> 243



Not a lot to choose from, so an ode' to uber


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

JRutter said:


> ^ tease!
> 
> how's the project coming?


slow


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I seem to remember somewhere in the 50s was pretty good...?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

hai guys. broke my scaphoid. pretty excited to be in a cast for 3 months.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What the **** is a scaphoid


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> What the **** is a scaphoid


Bone in your hand/wrist.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> What the **** is a scaphoid


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaphoid_bone


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

drew138 said:


> Pick a number between 1 and 722.


Page 701 please.

You'll know which post when you see it...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I feel like we're all just waiting for the old thread to come back in order to carry on. This is like a dumpy waiting room where no one wants to be there and no one really has anything to do besides twiddle their thumbs.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Any skydivers up in here?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mkim said:


> Let me be that pants


Your Engrish is top notch :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Any skydivers up in here?


Is that some kind of sexual innuendo?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Is that some kind of sexual innuendo?


Yeah...I'm afraid to answer.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;72946299 said:


> Page 701 please.
> 
> You'll know which post when you see it...


Wow, forgot about 701. Not sure how we ever made it to 702 to be honest! 

Here is a bump.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Wow, forgot about 701. Not sure how we ever made it to 702 to be honest!
> 
> Here is a bump.


how could you forget about 701....


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

hi im new here

so what goes on in this thread


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> hi im new here
> 
> so what goes on in this thread


Nothing. Nothing at all...
:wave:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I feel like we're all just waiting for the old thread to come back in order to carry on. This is like a dumpy waiting room where no one wants to be there and no one really has anything to do besides twiddle their thumbs.


Yup... Agreed... *twiddle* 

701 was one of the greatest days of work ever.

Whoops... God damn it I just realized I bumped this thread...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wait you got work done that day?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Drew, willw be able to use caps lock when its back?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Found this on TCL sorry if it's old:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think ur tire pressure too high..should have been at 15 for sand.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oregonians :screwy:...Eating to many shrooms from Silver Creek falls i imagine....Not that I would know anything about that....:laugh:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

What no chicks??? Then I force a picture of my boy Deuce on you all!
My boy !
79lbs











Ha page ownage !


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

;-)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hows the intake cleaning going man


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> ;-)


If only you could actually drive like that...I think you would need to completely remove your fender liners

Really diggin' the red and black combo with the black side skirts and valence.

and what happened to the front bumper?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> If only you could actually drive like that...I think you would need to completely remove your *fenders*
> 
> Really diggin' the red and black combo with the black side skirts and valence.
> 
> and what happened to the front bumper?


1. Ftfy

2. Thanks man I love it too :beer:

3. Shh we don't talk about that.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Hows the intake cleaning going man


Saved it for a different weekend when I have some help haha.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Air ride is f'n sick.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Air ride is f'n sick.


Got it all installed? I was following your thread on air society, **** had me excited haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Got it all installed? I was following your thread on air society, **** had me excited haha


Yessir. Just gotta do the height sensors and clean up the hatch, but for now it works as a manual setup. I looked like this since it's been back off the jacks:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> ;-)



Me Likey


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't wait to do mine next spring


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd like to add that I don't have spacers, and I've only slightly rolled the front fenders. The rears haven't been touched. And they might not ever get touched. I'm really content.

Pat, now that I've done it, I would make an ill supervisor for your install. "Put that there" "This goes here" "Do this" "Don't do that". Problem?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I'd like to add that I don't have spacers, and I've only slightly rolled the front fenders. The rears haven't been touched. And they might not ever get touched. I'm really content.
> 
> Pat, now that I've done it, I would make an ill supervisor for your install. "Put that there" "This goes here" "Do this" "Don't do that". Problem?


You're definitely on my list of motivational team members!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

awaiting the old thread... enjoy


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> awaiting the old thread... enjoy


Time well spent.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

She has so much fun in front of a camera


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> If only you could actually drive like that...I think you would need to completely remove your fender liners
> 
> Really diggin' the red and black combo with the black side skirts and valence.
> 
> and what happened to the front bumper?


I drive somewhat that low


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mkim said:


> I drive somewhat that low


n-word, you crazy!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> ;-)


I came.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NeverOEM said:


> I came.


Does this help?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Does this help?


oooOOOoooo :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I gotta get me some Bilstein rears. It's a little squishy.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I gotta get me some Bilstein rears. It's a little squishy.


Crank the dial to stiff my boy, if that's an option on the ones you bought...it was on mine.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I haven't bought em yet. Haven't even done any research really. Anyone have any input?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Working at Woodies bike shop today... just sold this fixie. Paint is a lot funkier in person!


http://***********.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2011-pinarello-lungavita-fixed-gear-2.jpg


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I haven't bought em yet. Haven't even done any research really. Anyone have any input?


Oh, I read it differently...I really love mine, it's a bit rough on back roads and ****ty Boston surface streets but other than that when I've taken them out in the country of Vermont and NH they really help you hold corners. I also have F+R neuspeed sways.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Working at Woodies bike shop today... just sold this fixie. Paint is a lot funkier in person!
> 
> 
> http://***********.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2011-pinarello-lungavita-fixed-gear-2.jpg


Dope shizzz :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

While at a follow up appointment my doctor re agrevated my lower lumbar spine injury that we worked so hard to subdue! LOL Fu(K


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

drew138 said:


> Time well spent.


:thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

JRutter said:


>


This needs to exist on 89 in VT


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

UP!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hahahah so appropriate


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Turtle Wax Ice Synthetic Polish just ruined my window trim. DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Turtle Wax Ice Synthetic Polish just ruined my window trim. DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT.


 I have 2 weeks off coming up, want to supervise an intake manifold cleaning?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I have 2 weeks off coming up, want to supervise an intake manifold cleaning?


 Come down to VA so I can do the same thing


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup. I'll be in OC next weekend. Chillin hard.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

i love this thread!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

The old one was better.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

drew138 said:


> The old one was better.


 way better


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TechnikSLR said:


> way better


 way, way better


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Yup. I'll be in OC next weekend. Chillin hard.


 When are you back? I'm gonna be looking for things to do aka fix my car Tues-Fri next week (Sept. 6-9). 

Clean intake manifold and diagnose and replace whichever coil packs are miss firing.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be back Monday night or Tuesday. Depends how this time-off request form goes :laugh: I'm already at -5 hrs vacation time...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

drew138 said:


> The old one was better.





TechnikSLR said:


> way better





MisterJJ said:


> way, way better


 what you don't like the lOl bump public chat room?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> The old one was better.





TechnikSLR said:


> way better





MisterJJ said:


> way, way better





JRutter said:


> what you don't like the lOl bump public chat room?


 You all know my opinion. :beer:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

JRutter said:


> what you don't like the lOl bump public chat room?


 i thought that was pictures of our cars on fb?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> i thought that was pictures of our cars on fb?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't always pose for pictures, but when I do, I dress like a boss.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If my boss dressed like that, I'd lol.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> If my boss dressed like that, I'd lol.


one of the perks of working at brooks i guess, people lol all day btw. its pretty awesome.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to San Fran for a week, landing this coming Saturday at 11:30...I better see some of you good 'ole boys riding around while I'm out there.

TP--I've been instructed by a fellow A3 driver to instruct you in the finer points of speaking, reading and writing English. Have you #2 pencils and a notebook ready.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm going to San Fran for a week, landing this coming Saturday at 11:30...I better see some of you good 'ole boys riding around while I'm out there.
> 
> TP--I've been instructed by a fellow A3 driver to instruct you in the finer points of speaking, reading and writing English. Have you #2 pencils and a notebook ready.


I'm sure the people of San Fran will be willing to give you some lessons too. Have your choice of lube ready.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> I'm sure the people of San Fran will be willing to give you some lessons too. *Have your choice of lube ready*.


hehehe


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

...anyone seen SilverSLC posting here for like forever?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Have you #2 pencils and a notebook ready.


Read that part again. Not so sure you are the best choice for teaching anyone English :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Deliberate typo so tp could understand?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

At least Rob saw the genius in my post.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Have your choice of lube ready.


I actually just brought an extra quart of 10w30....full synthetic/high milage blend.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I actually just brought an extra quart of 10w30....full synthetic/*high mileage blend*.


Good call.:laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been here 3 days and I've seen 11 DIFFERENT A3's....and only 3 of them with any type of mods...a lot of women driving MY09 and up....:what:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread deserves do die a horrible death... 

Damn it! I just prolonged its life.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

any word of the progress of the OG LOL Bump?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> any word of the progress of the OG LOL Bump?


I think it's a red-shirt.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes.........................................................no


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SMH...:facepalm:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

We need to do this to the guy that black-holed the original thread:

[video]http://i.imgur.com/SxsGK.gif[/video]


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Or this:










Wear your seatbelts!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

JRutter said:


> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

that driver gets slammed by the car if you slow it down....he is slightly out on the turn and get demolished


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JRutter said:


> Or this:


Watch the lower-right... The shoe sticks the landing!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Watch the lower-right... The shoe sticks the landing!


:laugh:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Bezor said:


> ...anyone seen SilverSLC posting here for like forever?


oh hey, yeah. Nah. SilverSLC the new creator of this improvement? Yeah, haven't seen him around. Does he post here in this thread? Forum maybe?

K, I'll keep looking for him. Yeah, if I see him, I'll let you know ASAP, right? K! 

xoxoxox


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bezor said:


> oh hey, yeah. Nah. SilverSLC the new creator of this improvement? Yeah, haven't seen him around. Does he post here in this thread? Forum maybe?
> 
> K, I'll keep looking for him. Yeah, if I see him, I'll let you know ASAP, right? K!
> 
> xoxoxox


LOL with the self quote. I have only seen him posting in this thread, and he hasn't been here in a while. Which is why it pissed me off when he, without warning, schidt canned the old thread and made this one and thought he was awesome. Then he stuck around for a few days while we were all bitching about this thread, then he disappeared.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> LOL with the self quote. I have only seen him posting in this thread, and he hasn't been here in a while. Which is why it pissed me off when he, without warning, schidt canned the old thread and made this one and thought he was awesome. Then he stuck around for a few days while we were all bitching about this thread, then he disappeared.


a wild SilverSLC appears!

SilverSLC uses thread deletion, it is super effective.
Forum members use complain, it has no effect!
SilverSLC ran away...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> a wild SilverSLC appears!
> 
> SilverSLC uses thread deletion, it is super effective.
> Forum members use complain, it has no effect!
> SilverSLC ran away...


:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a Concert head unit. :facepalm: What does it take to swap to something different? I don't think I want to go full-blown RNS-e (plus I've heard a bit of negativity about it anyways), but would like perhaps one of the following:

Symphony II, Concert Gen. II+, Chorus Gen. II+ or Symphony Gen. II+

Maybe I can be swayed toward RNS-e. The reason I ask is because of compatibility with Dension's Gateway products. I dig the Gateway 100 with text option, probably wouldn't much use the USB function of the Gateway 300, but would REALLY like the Gateway Five for its Bluetooth functionality.

Does anyone know what I could swap in? I have VAG-COM access (own it), but is anything else required or is it mostly plug 'n' play? Lastly, any key differences between the different head units? Are any specifically preferred?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

hi guys


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I have a Concert head unit. :facepalm: What does it take to swap to something different? I don't think I want to go full-blown RNS-e (plus I've heard a bit of negativity about it anyways), but would like perhaps one of the following:
> 
> Symphony II, Concert Gen. II+, Chorus Gen. II+ or Symphony Gen. II+
> 
> ...


Hey man, I just did the RNS-E swap and it wasn't too bad. At least, I tell myself that now. I should have added that I also have an aftermarket amp, door speakers, tweeters in the a-pillars, and sub. The rear door speakers are unhooked along with the center channel speaker. So, that could be part of the reason why I don't notice the volume cuts any more.

Anyway, you would of course need to do a double-DIN conversion which entails basically taking apart your dash. Hooking up the RNS-E wasn't too bad. I added a Fiscon bluetooth kit at the same time, so I have a crap ton of harness adapters behind my head unit...which isn't ideal but it works. Coming from the car to the head unit I basically have my Dension Gateway 100 adapter, then my Concert II to RNS-E adapter, then my Fiscon bluetooth adapter, then the RNS-E. It's a alot. But, my same Dension that I used with my Concert II head unit works perfectly with the RNS-E. It's not as clean as if you were to use the 2010+ RNS-E with the AMI, but it gets the job done. I also had wired in RCA line level outputs to my Dension harness, so I didn't want to have to re-do that to keep my line level signals going to my new amp.

After that, I basically just had to code the car for the new hardware with VAG-Com and I was good to go. The only thing I don't like about the RNS-E is that, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to get a discrete indicator for where the volume level is set. For instance, on the Concert II it went from like 0-30, so I knew how loud setting it to 11 was. I can't seem to find that indicator on the RNS-E


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

openskye said:


> hi guys


holy [email protected]#*()!!!! A real o.g.!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OpenSkye said:


> hi guys


wow


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Hey man, I just did the RNS-E swap and it wasn't too bad. At least, I tell myself that now. I should have added that I also have an aftermarket amp, door speakers, tweeters in the a-pillars, and sub. The rear door speakers are unhooked along with the center channel speaker. So, that could be part of the reason why I don't notice the volume cuts any more.
> 
> Anyway, you would of course need to do a double-DIN conversion which entails basically taking apart your dash. Hooking up the RNS-E wasn't too bad. I added a Fiscon bluetooth kit at the same time, so I have a crap ton of harness adapters behind my head unit...which isn't ideal but it works. Coming from the car to the head unit I basically have my Dension Gateway 100 adapter, then my Concert II to RNS-E adapter, then my Fiscon bluetooth adapter, then the RNS-E. It's a alot. But, my same Dension that I used with my Concert II head unit works perfectly with the RNS-E. It's not as clean as if you were to use the 2010+ RNS-E with the AMI, but it gets the job done. I also had wired in RCA line level outputs to my Dension harness, so I didn't want to have to re-do that to keep my line level signals going to my new amp.
> 
> After that, I basically just had to code the car for the new hardware with VAG-Com and I was good to go. The only thing I don't like about the RNS-E is that, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to get a discrete indicator for where the volume level is set. For instance, on the Concert II it went from like 0-30, so I knew how loud setting it to 11 was. I can't seem to find that indicator on the RNS-E


That helps a lot! Thanks for the explanation. Do you LIKE RNS-E though? I've read at least a few people seem to hate it for some reason. Also, do you have a way to set the max.-on volume on that jobber? If there's no volume indicator, it would seem to me you probably can't. I REALLY like that feature about my Concert unit because I like to blast it on my way home, but first thing in the morning the following day, not so much. :laugh:

How do you like the Dension unit?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

OpenSkye said:


> hi guys


Hi gal!

Been a long time since I felt like doing the banana dance.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> That helps a lot! Thanks for the explanation. Do you LIKE RNS-E though? I've read at least a few people seem to hate it for some reason. Also, do you have a way to set the max.-on volume on that jobber? If there's no volume indicator, it would seem to me you probably can't. I REALLY like that feature about my Concert unit because I like to blast it on my way home, but first thing in the morning the following day, not so much. :laugh:
> 
> How do you like the Dension unit?


I don't hate it. I like it for what it is, but there are some things about it that frustrate me. I haven't been able to figure out if you can set the max on volume like with the Concert II. It can be frustrating when, like you said, you're blasting it on your way home and then turn on the car in the morning and have a heart attack and find a whole bowl of chocolate pudding in your pants. From what I've read in the manual, when you turn it on it automatically sets the volume lower if it thinks it's too high or if the volume is below that "default on" volume, it stays wherever it was set. Supposedly you can change the value in engineering mode, but I'm not sure if you actually can adjust it 

The Dension unit is nice because you can browse by artist/album/whatever through the steering wheel controls, and it shows the current track playing in the DIS, but it doesn't show any info on the RNS-E itself, just "Track 01, Track 02..." etc. I would love to have the newer RNS-E and AMI so you can see all the info on the RNS-E screen and in the DIS, but that is major $$$.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

hi Rob, Misterjj, and krazyboi. good to see you guys still on here. eva will be up for sale in the upcoming days


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

openskye said:


> hi rob, misterjj, and krazyboi. Good to see you guys still on here. Eva will be up for sale in the upcoming days


omg its a ghost!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Hi gal!
> 
> Been a long time since I felt like doing the banana dance.


Somehow synched perfectly with Pretty Lights - Total Fascination. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

So here's a shot of the screen in Engineering Mode - this is the only menu I could find related to the volume. I'm not 100% sure what everything does. I did notice that if I turned the volume down to, say 5, that the RNS-E turned it back up to 7 when I turned the car off and back on.










Changing the "Loudness change" setting to "off" just made things quieter than normal, "on" was normal.

I didn't notice a difference when messing with the "High-Cut change" but that might have something to do with the clip prevention like we talked about in the other thread. Not sure. 

"Gala change" is just how much the unit compensates for road noise based on vehicle speed. As I was driving the value next to the = would change. The number in the box can be changed to however much you want the unit to compensate.

The "Equalizing change" option was interesting. There are 6 choices: Off, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5. I do not believe these change the treble/bass settings that you can set in the regular menu, but are more like preset curves built into the unit, sort of like in the Concert II without the Bose pin grounded. I settled on 4 for now...not sure what it means but I liked the sound the best at the time.

Anyway...I didn't find anything where I could set the start-up volume of the unit


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

OpenSkye said:


> hi guys


:wave:

Good luck with the sale


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I just put my bike up on Craigslist. 

Trying to buy a house.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> I just put my bike up on Craigslist.
> 
> Trying to buy a house.


What bike? -Sport bike? 

Road Bike?

Pics or GTFO! :laugh: (j/k)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I just put my bike up on Craigslist.
> 
> Trying to buy a house.


$20 for the huffy?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

TechnikSLR said:


> omg its a ghost!


A ghost who only appears when she is trying to sell something...


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

skotti said:


> A ghost who only appears when she is trying to sell something...


or buy something 

wish i had more time to hang out here, but i'm busy selling porsches


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

OpenSkye said:


> i'm busy selling porsches


Well lah-tea-da. 

This is up for sale:










$2300.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

OpenSkye said:


> or buy something
> 
> wish i had more time to hang out here, but i'm busy selling porsches


porsche corporate in va/md?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Motorbike only cost 2k?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Well lah-tea-da.
> 
> This is up for sale:
> 
> ...


I'll wreck it. 

Replacement cost to my insurance $2000. Hospital insurance bill? Prolly $50K.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bezor said:


> I'll wreck it.
> 
> Replacement cost to my insurance $2000. Hospital insurance bill? Prolly $50K.


My wife, a nurse, refers to riders of these bikes as "Future organ donors".


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bezor said:


> I'll wreck it.
> 
> Replacement cost to my insurance $2000. Hospital insurance bill? Prolly $50K.


Cheapest Ninja EVER!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Not a matter of IF you crash, but a matter of WHEN


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OpenSkye said:


> hi Rob, Misterjj, and krazyboi. good to see you guys still on here. eva will be up for sale in the upcoming days


you're selling your car, and i'll finally be getting mine back soooooon


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

TechnikSLR said:


> porsche corporate in va/md?


hey tec, i wish, Porsche NA is actually based out of Atlanta, GA. maybe you're thinking of the audi/vw headquarters? i am in sales at a dealership in Annapolis.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> you're selling your car, and i'll finally be getting mine back soooooon


hi johnny, it's unfathomable how long it's been taking! holy ****. when are you getting it back now?

btw sorry about the loss of your lol bump thread


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

OpenSkye said:


> btw sorry about the loss of your lol bump thread


Thank you, she is dearly missed.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw Drive this weekend and if you have't seen it you NEED to see it. :thumbup:

If anything the cars and driving don't mean nearly as much as the rest of the story...and there is tons awesome ownage...oh is there ownage.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OpenSkye said:


> hi johnny, it's unfathomable how long it's been taking! holy ****. when are you getting it back now?
> 
> btw sorry about the loss of your lol bump thread


Give or take a month. Need to get some tuning dialed down and good to go.

Yes, I'm sad as well. We're still hopeful to get it back.



NBPT_A3 said:


> I saw Drive this weekend and if you have't seen it you NEED to see it. :thumbup:
> 
> If anything the cars and driving don't mean nearly as much as the rest of the story...and there is tons awesome ownage...*oh is there ownage*.


Movie was kinda slow, but yes, def. lots of ownage. We should all get scorpion jackets like his.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

OpenSkye said:


> hey tec, i wish, Porsche NA is actually based out of Atlanta, GA. maybe you're thinking of the audi/vw headquarters? i am in sales at a dealership in Annapolis.


yeah my bad. thought you were working at HQ in Herndon


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Just saw that Dogfish is sending out some more 120 bottles. Unfortunately, I live in TX and the TABC won't let them sell 120 here. So...who of you guys in the Northeast wants to snag me some and ship it to me? Pleaaaase? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Just saw that Dogfish is sending out some more 120 bottles. Unfortunately, I live in TX and the TABC won't let them sell 120 here. So...who of you guys in the Northeast wants to snag me some and ship it to me? Pleaaaase? :laugh:


If you seriously want it, I could prob. swing by a store and grab some tonight. How much do you want, and you figure out how to ship liquids easily


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> If you seriously want it, I could prob. swing by a store and grab some tonight. How much do you want, and you figure out how to ship liquids easily


Dude that would be awesome. I don't think the latest batch has hit the shelves yet, but if you've seen some in a store and know it will be there, then go for it! I'd like a 4 pack if possible. I will come up with something for shipping


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's crazy how a girl shows up in this thread and it's suddenly popular. :screwy:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> It's crazy how a girl shows up in this thread and it's suddenly popular. :screwy:


As is life.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> It's crazy how a girl shows up in this thread and it's suddenly popular. :screwy:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

C&H rocks. :heart:

Part of my morning routine


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> C&H rocks. :heart:
> 
> Part of my morning routine


DFH 120 Minute IPA or bust. Seriously, this is like my holy grail of beer and it flows like water in the northeast but we can't even get it in TX


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

We do get some pretty excellent beers up here. No Yuengling though :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> We do get some pretty excellent beers up here. No Yuengling though :thumbdown::facepalm:


Never had Yeungling. Saw it when I was in Florida this summer, started to try it, but didn't know if I would be disappointed or not


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Never had Yeungling. Saw it when I was in Florida this summer, started to try it, but didn't know if I would be disappointed or not


I can throw some of that in as well. Up here by DC...I think we get a good variety of beerz  :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I can throw some of that in as well. Up here by DC...I think we get a good variety of beerz  :beer:


Sweet


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lol - wonder whose A3?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

JRutter said:


> lol - wonder whose A3?


More Audi's than BMW's. And the BMW I saw was a Touring....ehehehehe.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Is ECS accurate in calling out their shifter and e-brake handle as S-line parts? :screwy:

I have these in my 2006, but I didn't think I had S-line trim level. I guess it's possible that the P.O. upgraded these. It just seems unlikely as the rest of the car seems to be untouched.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Check out the shadow...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Check out the shadow...


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

dman4486 said:


>


more lol and less bump:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.lemonfree.com/WAUXL68E15A058352.html-1


WANT...even if the miles are indicative of a road warrior


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://www.lemonfree.com/WAUXL68E15A058352.html-1
> 
> 
> WANT...even if the miles are indicative of a road warrior


You won't do it.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Where's the LOL Bump! Thread. My boycott of the this forum has not worked, lol!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> You won't do it.


You're right...I wont...I want to sell my car because it's basically sat idle for 3 days since I live in Boston now...but I won't do that either!


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Check out the shadow...



Man what a bunch a diks!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

_http://www.lemonfree.com/WAUXL68E15A058352.html-1


WANT...even if the miles are indicative of a road warrior _


i actually checked out this car today. sat in it... but didnt drive it. the seats are a million time better than the a3 sport seat. car has been dealer maintained and needs nothing. ive knovvn the dealer a long time, he only cherry picks the good ones to deal in. its a conignment from a guy that picked up a later year same car and cant find a buyer or deal vvith the has sle

i cant afford the hit trading the a3, and i dont think teaching the mrs to drive a manual s4 v8 could be too much fun on my patience or the tranny. thinking about it, though.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

terje_77 said:


> Where's the LOL Bump! Thread. My boycott of the this forum has not worked, lol!


Yea!!! Stop bumping this one!

Boycott Boycott Boycott!!!!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> _http://www.lemonfree.com/WAUXL68E15A058352.html-1
> 
> 
> WANT...even if the miles are indicative of a road warrior _
> ...


w w w w w w w w....jealous?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Bump from Newark airport. Flight to naples fl delayed 1 hour. How?????


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

:thumbup:


SilverSquirrel said:


> _http://www.lemonfree.com/WAUXL68E15A058352.html-1
> 
> 
> WANT...even if the miles are indicative of a road warrior _
> ...


Mines got 135k miles and i haven't had any real big issues (knock on wood)... Biggest expense is keeping the fuel tank full, a spirited mountain drive gets you about 12 mpg's :laugh: It's worth it though, the engine note is glorious :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> _http://www.lemonfree.com/WAUXL68E15A058352.html-1
> 
> 
> WANT...even if the miles are indicative of a road warrior _
> ...


If you get it I request a test drive as a referral fee.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> http://www.lemonfree.com/WAUXL68E15A058352.html-1
> 
> 
> WANT...even if the miles are indicative of a road warrior


Chain tensioners will be failing any day . . .


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> If you get it I request a test drive as a referral fee.


sure thing... but its' not gonna happen have to pay off the a3 first:laugh:

been dealing v/david ganley for years. my buddy just picked up a saab 'avant' from him friday, and my brother picked up a mint explorer couple years ago. 

basically, you tell him the car you are looking for, and he cherry picks the dealer auctions like manheim , and charges finders fee, to keep overhead minimal. i gave him first shot at finding me my a3q, but i found it first .... and he and i both looked for 6 months to find one at the right price

some one should buy that s4 avant its a nice tight clean family rocket :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Chain tensioners will be failing any day . . .


done.
at audi dealer... and clutch. and about 8k in reciepts of other recent service


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> done.
> at audi dealer... and clutch. and about 8k in reciepts of other recent service


If my credit hadn't tanked recently I'd love to sell my A3 and trade up for this rocket but that's just not in the cards :banghead:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> If you seriously want it, I could prob. swing by a store and grab some tonight. How much do you want, and you figure out how to ship liquids easily


 Just saw that some 120 is hitting shelves in the northeast on Monday. Someone hook it up! Please?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Just saw that some 120 is hitting shelves in the northeast on Monday. Someone hook it up! Please?


 Did you find a shipping solution? I would hate to buy it and have to end up drinking it


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone into anything a little better? 

I was just told that Jameson 18-year is available in NH right now


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Anyone into anything a little better?
> 
> I was just told that Jameson 18-year is available in NH right now


 Bottle race? It's on!


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

SorryIfarted said:


>


 real?


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

pretty new here, CEL came on today with less than 5k miles....no limp mode, runs fine, sounds fine....what to do


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

enjoy folks! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightmaresfearfactory/6140975841/in/photostream/


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> enjoy folks!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightmaresfearfactory/6140975841/in/photostream/


 omg...i love the internet sometimes


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Ty :heart: funny thing I see a lot of guys hiding behind their lady lol


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

mkim said:


> real?


 i doubt it


----------



## saintforlife (May 21, 2008)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

saintforlife said:


>


 real?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

A3 Guy said:


> pretty new here, CEL came on today with less than 5k miles....no limp mode, runs fine, sounds fine....what to do


 Had the same issue with mine, I actually had to visit the dealership twice because of this. They ended up getting fault code P0456 (evap emission control system had a tiny leak.)


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Did you find a shipping solution? I would hate to buy it and have to end up drinking it


 Yeah man! 

1. Put each bottle in a big ziploc bag, wrapping the bottle inside the bag to get all the air out then zip it up. 
2. Wrap each bottle in bubble wrap. 
3. Fill the box with bubble wrap so the bottles can't move. 
4. Ship using UPS or FedEx (NOT USPS - it is not legal  ) 
5. Profit. (Seriously, I will pay well for this!) 

If you can pick me up a 4 pack I will be forever grateful. Just let me know your cost plus whatever your time is worth and I will get you the funds!


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Pat_McGroin said:


> Had the same issue with mine, I actually had to visit the dealership twice because of this. They ended up getting fault code P0456 (evap emission control system had a tiny leak.)


 I think it may have been that I started the car to move it when I was detailing it with the hood up and the oil filler cap off. If that's not the issue then I'll bring it in Monday or Tuesday. And also are you on Audizine or Stanceworks by chance?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Anyone into anything a little better?
> 
> I was just told that Jameson 18-year is available in NH right now


 I'm more of a bourbon fan myself


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

A3 Guy said:


> I think it may have been that I started the car to move it when I was detailing it with the hood up and the oil filler cap off. If that's not the issue then I'll bring it in Monday or Tuesday. And also are you on Audizine or Stanceworks by chance?


 I say just get it checked out when ever you get the chance, I didnt feel any loss of power or anything either but I didnt want to see a CEL on at only at 11K. 

haha Yeah, I saw your post on AZ after I posted here.


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Pat_McGroin said:


> I say just get it checked out when ever you get the chance, I didnt feel any loss of power or anything either but I didnt want to see a CEL on at only at 11K.
> 
> haha Yeah, I saw your post on AZ after I posted here.


 I have my 5k in about 400 miles so I'll just have them check it out then I guess if it doesn't go away.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Yeah man!
> 
> 1. Put each bottle in a big ziploc bag, wrapping the bottle inside the bag to get all the air out then zip it up.
> 2. Wrap each bottle in bubble wrap.
> ...


 Sooo, apparently this is some awesome a$$ beer huh? I called the local store and they said they had some. Upon arrival, I looked around the fridges and only saw 90 min. I go to the counter and said I called and they said they have some. They keep it out of site from the locals, or those not in the know. After ringing up the price for 4 bottle...I could imagine why they would stash it. They wouldn't let me buy more then 4 bottles. 

I'll see if I can get more tomorrow to try myself. Otherwise, I would just send you 3 bottles. I'm not sure the cost of shipping yet, but I could prob. do FedEx Next day cheap.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Sooo, apparently this is some awesome a$$ beer huh? I called the local store and they said they had some. Upon arrival, I looked around the fridges and only saw 90 min. I go to the counter and said I called and they said they have some. They keep it out of site from the locals, or those not in the know. After ringing up the price for 4 bottle...I could imagine why they would stash it. They wouldn't let me buy more then 4 bottles.
> 
> I'll see if I can get more tomorrow to try myself. Otherwise, I would just send you 3 bottles. I'm not sure the cost of shipping yet, but I could prob. do FedEx Next day cheap.


 DUUUUUUUDE!!! YESSSSS!!! Let me know what you decide to do, and how much I owe you! Haha I am so stoked right now!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> DUUUUUUUDE!!! YESSSSS!!! Let me know what you decide to do, and how much I owe you! Haha I am so stoked right now!!


 I'm about to bust them open... kidding. PM me your email address (and ship to address) and I'll give you the details.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

saintforlife said:


>


 Finally, a post that had me looking over my shoulder to see what my family is up to. Almost like the good old days.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> DUUUUUUUDE!!! YESSSSS!!! Let me know what you decide to do, and how much I owe you! Haha I am so stoked right now!!


 epic win in the bump thread/ :heart:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JRutter said:


> Finally, a post that had me looking over my shoulder to see what my family is up to. Almost like the good old days.


 Just makes me miss the old bump... Again.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I asked. They don't have any...YET.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Lookin' for this?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I asked. They don't have any...YET.


 Dude, grab a 4 pack of that Punkin Ale. It's great stuff! We didn't get much of it here but I managed to snag some that they had stashed in the back at my local store.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Lookin' for this?


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Finally, a post that had me looking over my shoulder to see what my family is up to. Almost like the good old days.


 I approve of the good old days then.....


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Finally, a post that had me looking over my shoulder to see what my family is up to. Almost like the good old days.


 Indeed, other then the beer talk what is going on here makes me a sad panda....


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


>


 This made me lol, for real :thumbup:


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tyrolsport bushings and stoptech street front brakes in and awesome. get in on this people!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

saintforlife said:


>


:heart: just made my Monday


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> tyrolsport bushings and stoptech street front brakes in and awesome. get in on this people!


:thumbup: agreed


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


That's a tease :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> tyrolsport bushings and stoptech street front brakes in and awesome. get in on this people!


Got the parts to do that plus new lines all sitting in the garage waiting for a nice weekend to install


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> tyrolsport bushings and stoptech street front brakes in and awesome. get in on this people!


I'm running a stoptech BBK and I really hate the fact I'm about to drop $350 on new pads and aerorotors....:banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Got the parts to do that plus new lines all sitting in the garage waiting for a nice weekend to install


W/ some good beer to go along w/ it. :beer:

Packaged and ready for pick up.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> W/ some good beer to go along w/ it. :beer:
> 
> Packaged and ready for pick up.


Haha I would hate to think about how the brake job would turn out if I did it while kicking back a Dogfish 120 at about 20% ABV. Thanks again man, you are freakin awesome!


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...Id=28112&rpp=250&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dman4486 said:


> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...Id=28112&rpp=250&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


HAHAHA. Must buy!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

dman4486 said:


> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...Id=28112&rpp=250&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


Good find! :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Holy **** they're making an A3 pickup?!?! AWESOME!!!!!!



NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm running a stoptech BBK and I really hate the fact I'm about to drop $350 on new pads and aerorotors....:banghead:


It's about freakin' time.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

dman4486 said:


> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...Id=28112&rpp=250&feedSegId=28705&aff=national


I am So getting a 2012 A3 with the TRD package! locking diff ftw.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...id=28112&rpp=250&feedsegid=28705&aff=national



rwd ftmfw!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Haha I would hate to think about how the brake job would turn out if I did it while kicking back a Dogfish 120 at about 20% ABV. Thanks again man, you are freakin awesome!


Estimated delivery :beer: Oct 11, 2011 by 3:00 PM

Oct 11, 2011 6:57 AM :beer: On FedEx vehicle for delivery :beer: GARLAND, TX


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Also, the auto caps to lowercase is gay


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Estimated delivery :beer: Oct 11, 2011 by 3:00 PM
> 
> Oct 11, 2011 6:57 AM :beer: On FedEx vehicle for delivery :beer: GARLAND, TX


Haha believe me, I am aware. Been hitting refresh every 5 minutes :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Haha believe me, I am aware. Been hitting refresh every 5 minutes :beer::beer::beer:


and the verdict is??


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Also, the auto caps to lowercase is gay


It only does it, I believe, IF THE ENTIRE POST IS CAPS.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> and the verdict is??


Currently cooling off in the fridge


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Currently cooling off in the fridge


Assume the arrived safely?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Assume the arrived safely?


Yes sir! Awesome packing job, by the way. Quite thorough :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Yes sir! Awesome packing job, by the way. Quite thorough :thumbup:


Yea...last thing I'd want to happen were broken bottles... :beer:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Yea...last thing I'd want to happen were broken bottles... :beer:


Krazy is the boi wonder. I have no idea why anyone would take anything away from this guy. He's there for the community time and time again. 

You know, with the solid rep he has both in building his A3 project car, offering A3 support tips, encouraging group buys in addition to delivery of unique requests, the guy is simply a standout member. You can count Krazyboi for his support of the forum and for the A3. 

You'd think he'd get a bit more respect for his time in, number of posts and off-site support to those who love their cars. 

Yeah, you'd think success breeds success, but that's not what happens here. Your popular thread will be sucked up by a mod with mush for brains and legitimized by the forum admin.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y5XjlO4vk

enjoy the confusion of the german tourist!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bezor said:


> Krazy is the boi wonder. I have no idea why anyone would take anything away from this guy. He's there for the community time and time again.
> 
> You know, with the solid rep he has both in building his A3 project car, offering A3 support tips, encouraging group buys in addition to delivery of unique requests, the guy is simply a standout member. You can count Krazyboi for his support of the forum and for the A3.
> 
> ...


Yup.:thumbup::heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Bezor said:


> Krazy is the boi wonder. I have no idea why anyone would take anything away from this guy. He's there for the community time and time again.
> 
> You know, with the solid rep he has both in building his A3 project car, offering A3 support tips, encouraging group buys in addition to delivery of unique requests, the guy is simply a standout member. You can count Krazyboi for his support of the forum and for the A3.
> 
> ...










Thanks! :beer:



TechnikSLR said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y5XjlO4vk
> 
> enjoy the confusion of the german tourist!


haha.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

"I like how your 'key ring' doesn't actually have a key on it."


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bezor said:


> Krazy is the boi wonder. I have no idea why anyone would take anything away from this guy.


Failure to save the real lol bump is enough of a crime to warrant any and all disparaging comments!

Kill the boi! Kill the boi! Kill the boi!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

really?!?!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> really?!?!


I just spit out my coffee!


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^ Printed and posted at the water cooler... What a bunch of stupidity


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> "I like how your 'key ring' doesn't actually have a key on it."


Is this your key ring? 

Seriously, I've done this and having lost (long story) then found my car keys I've learned to put them on different key rings. I use to have my car keys on one ring and all others on another key ring. Now the car keys have their own rings. 

Replacing a BMW key and an Audi key is very expensive.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bezor said:


> Is this your key ring?
> 
> Seriously, I've done this and having lost (long story) then found my car keys I've learned to put them on different key rings. I use to have my car keys on one ring and all others on another key ring. Now the car keys have their own rings.
> 
> Replacing a BMW key and an Audi key is very expensive.


I keep my spares in a safe place. My car key is the only key I carry. The other FOB is for air ride. DON'T LOSE YOUR KEYS, JACK WAGON!:laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I keep my spares in a safe place. My car key is the only key I carry. The other FOB is for air ride. DON'T LOSE YOUR KEYS, JACK WAGON!:laugh:


Did e-level come with the remote fob or is that something extra?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Yesterday, while driving, I thought, 'How strange to be driving without a CEL...!'- laughed, and thought I should post that thought!
15 minutes later, CEL came on. :facepalm:
Life is back to normal.

I had the PCV changed recently. Somehow, I think they missed what caused the code (can't remember it- 'lean idle' I think). Back to the shop...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Did e-level come with the remote fob or is that something extra?


It is an option. It cost extra, but is designed by accuair and plugs right in.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> It is an option. It cost extra, but is designed by accuair and plugs right in.


How much extra? That would be like the ultimate mind-blower lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it was $195 I ordered from ORT. I ****in love it.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I think it was $195 I ordered from ORT. I ****in love it.


That's really not that bad. Since I plan on droppin the money (not anytime soon) on bagyard and accuair stuff I might as well spend a little extra and get that badboy


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> That's really not that bad. Since I plan on droppin the money (not anytime soon) on bagyard and accuair stuff I might as well spend a little extra and get that badboy


That's exactly what I said to myself when the time came for it. I got in on the YARDBIRD deal, which was $100 off a purchase over $1500, so the way I look at it, they were really only $95. :thumbup:

Let me know when you go to purchase AccuAir stuff. I have a ton of $50 off over $500 if you buy AccuAir direct. If that makes sense for you, let me know, I'll give you codes.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> That's exactly what I said to myself when the time came for it. I got in on the YARDBIRD deal, which was $100 off a purchase over $1500, so the way I look at it, they were really only $95. :thumbup:
> 
> Let me know when you go to purchase AccuAir stuff. I have a ton of $50 off over $500 if you buy AccuAir direct. If that makes sense for you, let me know, I'll give you codes.


This probably won't be for months down the line, but I'll let you know :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> This probably won't be for months down the line, but I'll let you know :thumbup:


I'm sure I'll still have plenty. I don't know anyone else stepping their game up currently.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm sure I'll still have plenty. I don't know anyone else stepping their game up currently.


Yeah if my disability benefits would kick in it would probably happen sooner than later


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet. Maybe they could just raise my taxes to help you out some :thumbdown:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Sweet. Maybe they could just raise my taxes to help you out some :thumbdown:


Well whatever gets me on air quicker :thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

skotti said:


> Yesterday, while driving, I thought, 'How strange to be driving without a CEL...!'- laughed, and thought I should post that thought!
> 15 minutes later, CEL came on. :facepalm:
> Life is back to normal.
> 
> I had the PCV changed recently. Somehow, I think they missed what caused the code (can't remember it- 'lean idle' I think). Back to the shop...


ahahaha. I feel the same.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

any buy forza 4?

if so what do you think of it?

i have it, and i think its a huuuge improvement over the last one. every car really feels different to race with, graphics are amazing too specially in the show room and autovista mode, along with a few other features and changes that i don't want to spoil for anyone.


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> any buy forza 4?
> 
> if so what do you think of it?
> 
> i have it, and i think its a huuuge improvement over the last one. every car really feels different to race with, graphics are amazing too specially in the show room and autovista mode, along with a few other features and changes that i don't want to spoil for anyone.



I need to get it... haven't played since Forza2


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Peoples thoughts on throwing electronic cut-outs on our cars?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Like a kill switch? 

Why?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Like a kill switch?
> 
> Why?


Oh no, like a dump valve above the cat.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Oh no, like a dump valve above the cat.


button that instantly makes your car louder? interesting


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> button that instantly makes your car louder? interesting


Going from sleep to beast in seconds. Better example:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Oh no, like a dump valve above the cat.


Ohhh yeah duh. I've never had one, but from what I've heard, the cool factor wears off rather quickly. That drone'll make your ears bleed.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Going from sleep to beast in seconds. Better example:


Both the Subaru boxer engine and the BMW V8 sound amazing. The Subaru engine is probably one of my favorite rumbles ever. The combination of the large displacement 4 cylinder and unequal length exhaust manifolds make for a sweet, sweet sound. I'm not sure how our low displacement inline 4 would sound straight-piped. Unhook your cat-back and see?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Both the Subaru boxer engine and the BMW V8 sound amazing. The Subaru engine is probably one of my favorite rumbles ever. The combination of the large displacement 4 cylinder and unequal length exhaust manifolds make for a sweet, sweet sound. I'm not sure how our low displacement inline 4 would sound straight-piped. Unhook your cat-back and see?


Well I thought my cat was busted because of a vibration/drone I'm getting over 70mph....turns out my front passenger wheel is unbalanced. Gonna switch to snows soon so that'll go real quick.

I'm thinking of doing this next spring/summer, but we'll see.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

My gf's dad had one in a 66 Nova with a 500 in it...my ears wanted to bleed


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> I don't always pose for pictures, but when I do, I dress like a boss.


Well happy bosses day then!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

thinking of getting a android tablet? motorola xoom or galaxy tab? im only thinking of the wifi versions, what are peoples thoughts on these?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> thinking of getting a android tablet? motorola xoom or galaxy tab? im only thinking of the wifi versions, what are peoples thoughts on these?


both are great tablets, but i would suggest either waiting (asus eepad transformer is supposed to have a quad core mobile chip) or checking out the asus tablets, like the slider, it has a nice keyboard, still very thin, great screen and all that. though im not sure if it runs honeycomb or not...


personally...i'd say galaxy tab just for the size

also again i would probably wait since i know there are 2 new xooms coming out, same sized one and a smaller one...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> both are great tablets, but i would suggest either waiting (asus eepad transformer is supposed to have a quad core mobile chip) or checking out the asus tablets, like the slider, it has a nice keyboard, still very thin, great screen and all that. though im not sure if it runs honeycomb or not...
> 
> 
> personally...i'd say galaxy tab just for the size
> ...


just searched that. hopefully that release is soon, i looked into the asus ones and wasnt impressed. the xoom seems more refined(maybe just me?) but ill take another look at it. any other thoughts guyz?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> thinking of getting a android tablet? motorola xoom or galaxy tab? im only thinking of the wifi versions, what are peoples thoughts on these?


To go a completely different direction, the Kindle Fire is going to be dope. Due to my industry I've been able to play with one for a few minutes and I am thinking of pre-ordering.

Between the galaxy and the xoom I would personally get the "family edition" xoom. It's already released and at a good price.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> To go a completely different direction, the Kindle Fire is going to be dope. Due to my industry I've been able to play with one for a few minutes and I am thinking of pre-ordering.
> 
> Between the galaxy and the xoom I would personally get the "family edition" xoom. It's already released and at a good price.


yeah and the family edition xoom comes pre-loaded with over 40 dollars worth of software (things for working, and for the kids)

the kindle fire is actually very cool, great potential specially after rooting...you can plug an external drive onto it, and run any android app you want from there...so its basically a kindle, and a nice android tablet in one! once you do the work necessary lol


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> yeah and the family edition xoom comes pre-loaded with over 40 dollars worth of software (things for working, and for the kids)
> 
> the kindle fire is actually very cool, great potential specially after rooting...you can plug an external drive onto it, and run any android app you want from there...so its basically a kindle, and a nice android tablet in one! once you do the work necessary lol


cool beans, ill go play at best buy some more. any way to get around the xoom internet booting into the mobile version of websites?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> cool beans, ill go play at best buy some more. any way to get around the xoom internet booting into the mobile version of websites?


What do you mean by a mobile version of websites?


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What do you mean by a mobile version of websites?


check out wunderground.com and wund.com

Same site, but wund is the mobile version. It has less data usage since it is a more simple site geared towards phones.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> What do you mean by a mobile version of websites?


like facebook boots to mobile facebook instead of regular facebook. try it out

http://m.facebook.com


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

I drive by the DFA restaurant in falls church every day, which has excellent food as well. Do they sell the 4packs in the restaurant? If Tbomb never got your 4 pack I could try to make it happen.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TechnikSLR said:


> thinking of getting a android tablet? motorola xoom or galaxy tab? im only thinking of the wifi versions, what are peoples thoughts on these?


I love how they keep making smaller and smaller versions of tablets because people want them to be easier to carry around. Pretty soon they'll have a pocket version and it will be the greatest thing since... the PDA.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

asal said:


> I drive by the DFA restaurant in falls church every day, which has excellent food as well. Do they sell the 4packs in the restaurant? If Tbomb never got your 4 pack I could try to make it happen.


KB got the 120 for me. He sent me the 4 pack, and I got it, and it is amazingly ridiculous  It's like hop syrup.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> like facebook boots to mobile facebook instead of regular facebook. try it out
> 
> http://m.facebook.com


Ohhh I gotcha. Well that's because it's triggered by the type of device you are on. The browser on a tab is modified to only accept mobile frameworks in most cases, and not full blown pages due to protocols and processing capacity. 

The best way around this is for a company to develop an app for the device...which seeing as facebook JUST released their iPad app, I'd say most companies aren't very close haha.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> I love how they keep making smaller and smaller versions of tablets because people want them to be easier to carry around. Pretty soon they'll have a pocket version and it will be the greatest thing since... the PDA.


why would you want it smaller than about 8 inches? if you want smaller use your cell phone. im using this as a mobile laptop replacement.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ohhh I gotcha. Well that's because it's triggered by the type of device you are on. The browser on a tab is modified to only accept mobile frameworks in most cases, and not full blown pages due to protocols and processing capacity.
> 
> The best way around this is for a company to develop an app for the device...which seeing as facebook JUST released their iPad app, I'd say most companies aren't very close haha.


samsung galaxy tab opens sites like normal, its just the silly moto xoom.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> samsung galaxy tab opens sites like normal, its just the silly moto xoom.


OOOO well after some research it's because of the froyo (2.2) OS. It can't open full frameworks.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Perfectly good A3 ruined....

Take a look:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

NBPT_A3 said:


> OOOO well after some research it's because of the froyo (2.2) OS. It can't open full frameworks.


it uses honeycomb....


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> cool beans, ill go play at best buy some more. any way to get around the xoom internet booting into the mobile version of websites?


very simple, you can do it on any android device.

its called downloading a 3rd party browsser....xscope, dolphin, opera

they all have a setting that will open every site in its original format. i used xscope, recently switched to dolphinHD much better imo, and every site i go on is the original site :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Helping a buddy car shop for a 3.2 and came across this. If you want a WRX buy a WRX don't torture an A3.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> Helping a buddy car shop for a 3.2 and came across this. If you want a WRX buy a WRX don't torture an A3.


How is it tortured other than the wheels?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

26k for that car? Seems very very high.

http://www.grandprimotors.com/details-2008-Audi-A3-NjM2.html

Hmmm, what to do with the debadged 3.2........ 

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> How is it tortured other than the wheels?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> why would you want it smaller than about 8 inches?


That's what she said.



ceese said:


> Sorry, had to make an edit. It's not a flat black hatch it looks like he carbon wrapped it.


I saw this car in the flesh on the Leavenworth drive earlier this year. It certainly eye-catching . . . And yes, the rear hatch is a carbon vinyl wrap.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ceese said:


>


Shaved rear rub strip looks dope :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Shaved rear rub strip looks dope :thumbup:


S-Line bumper doesn't come with a rub strip 

Also, there's nothing on there that isn't hard to undo...sell the hood (hopefully original owner kept the original hood), or paint it to match the rest of the car. Peel off the vinyl on the hatch and the tint on the tails. Sell the wheels. NBD. Definitely not as bad as that silver one with the Veyron paint scheme. :thumbup:


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Like a boss...


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TechnikSLR said:


> it uses honeycomb....


So much fail....I'm doing way too much research on tabs myself that I'm getting lost.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> So much fail....I'm doing way too much research on tabs myself that I'm getting lost.


I LOVE tabs for researching, but when I've got more than 4 or 5 opened, I get overwhelmed. Been doing a lot of reading over on rccrawler.com. Realizing I may have too many hobbies for my income because I really want mkims seats. And I've wanted iPod hookup pretty much since I got my A3. And a house....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

TBomb said:


> KB got the 120 for me. He sent me the 4 pack, and I got it, and it is amazingly ridiculous  It's like hop syrup.


ya it is some thick stuff. I had the sampler a few months ago and actually liked the 90 min the best (over 60 & 120).

here's to beer


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

jericks2 said:


> Like a boss...


 SOOOOOOO much win:beer:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

asal said:


> ya it is some thick stuff. I had the sampler a few months ago and actually liked the 90 min the best (over 60 & 120).


I just picked up a six of the 90 minute... readily available and I like to better as well!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> I love how they keep making smaller and smaller versions of tablets because people want them to be easier to carry around. Pretty soon they'll have a pocket version and it will be the greatest thing since... the PDA.


for people mentioning xoom, they're selling a reburbished one as a deal of the day on amazon/woot today... $339

linky


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> I just picked up a six of the 90 minute... readily available and I like to better as well!


You mean a 4? I've never seen the 90 come in anything other than a 4. We can get that all day here. It's really good, but I still prefer my west coast IPAs


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

TBomb said:


> You mean a 4? I've never seen the 90 come in anything other than a 4. We can get that all day here. It's really good, but I still prefer my west coast IPAs


I have a local retailer here who has a small wall of craft beers you can do pick 6's from.  I got 6 90 mins for $8


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

and I do prefer other IPA to this one, but still not a bad choice.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dman4486 said:


> I have a local retailer here who has a small wall of craft beers you can do pick 6's from.  I got 6 90 mins for $8


That's cheap! A 4 pack goes for ~$10 here


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

TBomb said:


> That's cheap! A 4 pack goes for ~$10 here


I get a good customer discount :facepalm: And free beer glasses when they get something new in!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll just put this right here...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

rick89 said:


> Perfectly good A3 ruined....
> 
> Take a look:


reminds me of a GTI. but the rear...WTF was s/he thinking?!



ceese said:


> Helping a buddy car shop for a 3.2 and came across this. If you want a WRX buy a WRX don't torture an A3.


I think that is atomic80's friend's a3

























And why is everyone hating on the wheels? I LOVE those copper gold wheels


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

This has been on ebay a couple time. Guess no one wanted to buy it.....



ceese said:


> Helping a buddy car shop for a 3.2 and came across this. If you want a WRX buy a WRX don't torture an A3.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> I'll just put this right here...


nice job on the paint!

that blue car has been on ebay for awhile...
car+
wheel+
car and wheel :thumbdown: at least the color for me. I think the owner knew what he was doing/getting into when he was going down that route no? :laugh:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> And why is everyone hating on the wheels? I LOVE those copper gold wheels



Because with the combination of the blue pearl paint & the gold wheels the car comes off with STI envy not that I have a problem with Subies. I'm not a fan at all of the gold wheels (although they look a lot better in your photo), but they would have worked a lot better on a different color A3 say red or white. 

I'll ad this about the wheels on the blue a3. If he just wanted a set of good quality gold wheels, a set of BBS RS 18's or 19's with gold centers would have worked a lot better.










Now if that is your silver A3 with the S3 front and skirts in the photo - Your car freaking looks awesome. Your stance is perfect too - what suspension are you running?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

1 of my car from the show today:










:heart:

And the ride in for good measure:











ugh the Facebook cross-post looks like garbage.:thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn Rob, looking good buddy. Wish I could have made it! Next year when I have a little more power and some nicer shoes I'll be ready for show season with you guys.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Damn Rob, looking good buddy. Wish I could have made it! Next year when I have a little more power and some nicer shoes I'll be ready for show season with you guys.


It was a pretty good time. I just wish the sun would've came out to play, it was a little chile. I spent most of the show under the impression I was the only A3'er there. On my last aisle before I left, I found like 4 others. Mostly stock, a few on cup kits with wheels. CLEARLY the best cars there :thumbup:

I


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

car looks good! that is the " from ground to fender ride height? Have you thought about ditching the blk/red bumper theme and painting it body color?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mkim said:


> car looks good! that is the " from ground to fender ride height? Have you thought about ditching the blk/red bumper theme and painting it body color?


Thanks, boss! I got the car aligned at 24.75" in the front and 25.5" out back. It's probably higher than most, the reason is twofold. I drive on back roads which are not in great condition all the way to and from work. This comprises probably 75% of my driving. I also still have OEM rear shocks because I cannot justify the money for Bilstein rears right now. I'm trying to buy a house.

As far as color-matching the kit goes, I might someday. But for now, I'm really digging the two-tone. And I know a lot of others are too


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Thanks, boss! I got the car aligned at 24.75" in the front and 25.5" out back. It's probably higher than most, the reason is twofold. I drive on back roads which are not in great condition all the way to and from work. This comprises probably 75% of my driving. I also still have OEM rear shocks because I cannot justify the money for Bilstein rears right now. I'm trying to buy a house.
> 
> As far as color-matching the kit goes, I might someday. But for now, I'm really digging the two-tone. And I know a lot of others are too


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> It was a pretty good time. I just wish the sun would've came out to play, it was a little chile. I spent most of the show under the impression I was the only A3'er there. On my last aisle before I left, I found like 4 others. Mostly stock, a few on cup kits with wheels. CLEARLY the best cars there :thumbup:
> 
> I


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Broke.Down


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Still no revived LOL BUMp? 

I'll check back in December...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;74172256 said:


> Still no revived LOL BUMp?
> 
> I'll check back in December...


Check back on April Fools Day 2012.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

WANT


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ceese said:


> Now if that is your silver A3 with the S3 front and skirts in the photo - Your car freaking looks awesome. Your stance is perfect too - what suspension are you running?





NYCameron said:


> atomic80's


The silver A3 (Atomic80) is running PSS10


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

NBPT_A3 said:


> WANT


I'll take the R8 over the TT...












http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Features/article_5467.shtml


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

asal said:


> I'll take the R8 over the TT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea that even existed


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Check back on April Fools Day 2012.


Too long of a wait. I think Thanksgiving is appropriate since its a "famiry" thing 

If not, then Christmas.

Lastly, my bday is early Jan...so that would be a nice gift too.

....just sayin'

:beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Too long of a wait. I think Thanksgiving is appropriate since its a "famiry" thing
> 
> If not, then Christmas.
> 
> ...


Mine is early December, let's hope we can get it back sooner :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> Mine is early December, let's hope we can get it back sooner :thumbup:


Mine's in May...I cant wait.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Mine's in May...I cant wait.


My car insurance lowers this year :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

cldub said:


> My car insurance lowers this year :thumbup:


Not mine, actually went up when I moved to the city :facepalm:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp. said:


>


Closest you'll ever come to owning an RS3


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp. said:


>


Holy **** is that a screen shot?!?!?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Holy **** is that a screen shot?!?!?


No, AutoCAD


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp. said:


>


how did you get it!??!?!?!?!?! i have the game but its not in there!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NOV release homie. new DLC

i dont have xbox


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> It was a pretty good time. I just wish the sun would've came out to play, it was a little chile. I spent most of the show under the impression I was the only A3'er there. On my last aisle before I left, I found like 4 others. Mostly stock, a few on cup kits with wheels. CLEARLY the best cars there :thumbup:
> 
> I


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> NOV release homie. new DLC
> 
> i dont have xbox


ohhh i gotta get on that car pack then


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Too long of a wait. I think Thanksgiving is appropriate since its a "famiry" thing
> 
> If not, then Christmas.
> 
> ...


Until then, :beer:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

http://imgur.com/6icZ3

i laughed so damn hard.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

technikslr said:


> http://imgur.com/6icz3
> 
> i laughed so damn hard.


bahahha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Winter mode and shes still sexy










:thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Winter mode and shes still sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: yes it does


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Quick question for you guys, how much closer would having a low wheel offset(et35) compared to stock(et50ish) bring me to premature failure in my suspension components?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

you would be 15 et's closer.

lol.

bump.

:snowcool:


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't know about you guys... but I am going to buy 2 just because of the hatches:facepalm:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

dman4486 said:


> Don't know about you guys... but I am going to buy 2 just because of the hatches:facepalm:




^^ me too^^


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Snow day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wtf do I do all day?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Snow day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wtf do I do all day?


are you forreal? that's insane! It's Halloween!!!

I suggest getting your car into winter mode then...mount winter wheels/tires

If you have a set, that should take you no longer than 2 hours


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Snow day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wtf do I do all day?


I get my truck out on snow days and go save ID10Ts for money Wish I had pics of the BMW 5 series (ungrateful [email protected]!)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Snow day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Wtf do I do all day?


Go to Sunday River like all my lucky a$$ friends


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Snow day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My forecast for today is:










Just sayin'


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> you would be 15 et's closer.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


LMAO well played, sir :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> are you forreal? that's insane! It's Halloween!!!
> 
> I suggest getting your car into winter mode then...mount winter wheels/tires
> 
> If you have a set, that should take you no longer than 2 hours


See previous page for RC in winter mode


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Need suggestions for custom Euro plate for my car, 9 characters:

BOOSTIN32
BOOSTED32

BOOST4KB

Ideas?!?!?!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Need suggestions for custom Euro plate for my car, 9 characters:
> 
> BOOSTIN32
> BOOSTED32
> ...


Nvermycar


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

mkim said:


> Nvermycar


Lol


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Need suggestions for custom Euro plate for my car, 9 characters:
> 
> BOOSTIN32
> BOOSTED32
> ...


Lol bump


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> need suggestions for custom euro plate for my car, 9 characters:
> 
> Boostin32
> boosted32
> ...



phantoma3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TechnikSLR said:


> Lol bump


already purchased...for fun.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Go to Sunday River like all my lucky a$$ friends


My buddy went up to shred free of charge (dressed as a Mexican). I was about 10 minutes late for hitching a ride :thumbdown:

I spent the day tinkering with my rs4. By hpi, not audi. Got tomorrow off too. I think I'm going to play with a chainsaw.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> My buddy went up to shred free of charge (dressed as a Mexican). I was about 10 minutes late for hitching a ride :thumbdown:
> 
> I spent the day tinkering with my rs4. By hpi, not audi. Got tomorrow off too. I think I'm going to play with a chainsaw.


I made it to Killington yesterday, it was great.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Got tomorrow off too.


Just kidding. I'm here :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I already have a europlate on order...need to get the holder and a plate relo kit.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

As most know, I use the tow hook for mounting my plate. I was parked in Boston Sunday night for like 6 hours, in a private parking lot. My best guess is someone stood on my plate bracket  The top edge of the plate is folded over and it rotated counter-clockwise (which tightens it, since it's reverse-threaded). It's so tight, I can't straighten it back out. Damn near cut off my fingers trying.

Not cool, people.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> As most know, I use the tow hook for mounting my plate. I was parked in Boston Sunday night for like 6 hours, in a private parking lot. My best guess is someone stood on my plate bracket  The top edge of the plate is folded over and it rotated counter-clockwise (which tightens it, since it's reverse-threaded). It's so tight, I can't straighten it back out. Damn near cut off my fingers trying.
> 
> Not cool, people.


That's why I strongly dislike Massachusetts


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I feel like a vast majority of the issues with city life go away when you get rid of the car factor, though. I did it for a while and had a good time. But, I can't really be without a car for an extended period. I still had one, but it was kept well away from the city. It was like the mistress on the side. But that gets old too. Meh.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I feel like a vast majority of the issues with city life go away when you get rid of the car factor, though. I did it for a while and had a good time. But, I can't really be without a car for an extended period. I still had one, but it was kept well away from the city. It was like the mistress on the side. But that gets old too. Meh.


My car sits for 2-3 days at a time until I feel so bad that I haven't stretched her legs properly that I need to go rip around Southie for an hour or so at night. It sucks to have one, but it sucks even more when you don't. I will never get a zip-car, thus I keep my car.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Explains why yours is so beat :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Explains why yours is so beat :laugh:


The baby is fine, she chills between an AMG and a Jeep...no dings and dents. I keep a close watch on her. She just needs an oil change in 1K miles and she'll be golden. Oh and I need to take care of the whole check engine light being on still.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> My car sits for 2-3 days at a time until I feel so bad that I haven't stretched her legs properly that I need to go rip around Southie for an hour or so at night. It sucks to have one, but it sucks even more when you don't. I will never get a zip-car, thus I keep my car.


gotta love southie... got your double parking permit yet?

LOL.

Bump.

:snowcool:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> gotta love southie... got your double parking permit yet?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


BOOM

And I live on a side street that isn't traveled often so I rarely fight for parking. I do need to invest in a bumper buddy...pics will be had. ic:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> BOOM
> 
> And I live on a side street that isn't traveled often so I rarely fight for parking. I do need to invest in a bumper buddy...pics will be had. ic:


Need famiry purchase price breaks? :laugh:

Is there an OEM solution for a heated multi-function steering wheel for the A3? Cold mornings suck.:thumbdown:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Need famiry purchase price breaks? :laugh:


Either that or it's time to max out the credit card!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

JRutter said:


>


he feels the car like how i do sometimes LOL
and that screenshot screams "jizz in my pants" :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

JRutter said:


>





mkim said:


> he feels the car like how i do sometimes LOL
> and that screenshot screams* "jizz in my pants" *:laugh:


I think you both have just figured out why RS-3 will never come to the U.S.: Every women's organization in the U.S. is blocking it's importation. :banghead:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Either that or it's time to max out the credit card!


heated A3 steering wheel: $2000
fleece gloves: $8
:wave::wave:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> heated A3 steering wheel: $2000
> fleece gloves: $8
> :wave::wave:


I was refering to buying a new stoptech rotor and brake pad set...but I already have driving gloves homie 

How do people feel about mono blocks on the A3? Found a good deal for a set with winters mounted. 18x8 et 31 (how will that stance me out btw?)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I was refering to buying a new stoptech rotor and brake pad set...but I already have driving gloves homie
> 
> How do people feel about mono blocks on the A3? Found a good deal for a set with winters mounted. 18x8 et 31 (how will that stance me out btw?)


I was referring to you buying a bumper-buddy. :laugh:

I like those wheels, but I prefer something spokey on the A3. Might look good though. Try it out.

Also, never say "Stance me out" or "Stanced" or "Am I stanced?" or....just don't say "stance". :banghead:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> I was referring to you buying a bumper-buddy. :laugh:
> 
> I like those wheels, but I prefer something spokey on the A3. Might look good though. Try it out.
> 
> Also, never say "Stance me out" or "Stanced" or "Am I stanced?" or....just don't say "stance". :banghead:


Can I say how will these make my a$$ look?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can I say how will these make my a$$ look?


That's perfectly acceptable.



FAT.


To check fitment:

http://www.willtheyfit.com/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> That's perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll be just fine...will probably run as a winter, sell my current wheels and get some VMR-10s for the summer.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I want these for winter SO BADLY!!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> I want these for winter SO BADLY!!!


i had those on my car once


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tp. said:


> i had those on my car once


Then I got a job!

Hahahaha... hehe... uh... well... At least I amuse myself.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

tp. said:


> i had those on my car once


Yes. I really dig the fitment, too. Plus bolts-right-on-without-custom is a plus.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Yes. I really dig the fitment, too. Plus bolts-right-on-without-custom is a plus.


needs hub rings to fit since the cb bigger on the mb


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone see value in buying 2 Oettinger RE wheels? The seller only has 2 left, 1 was sold and 1 was bent beyond repair.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tp. said:


> needs hub rings to fit since the cb bigger on the mb


Yep.

Wobble without 66.56mm-57.10mm hub-adaptor-rings. -All 5x112 MB wheels do on Audis


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

cannon wait 

that plus APR app :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Kim, do you have any info on what it actually is/does? I saw that pic over on A.S., with minimal information. Does it make your iphone a bluetooth controller?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Kim, do you have any info on what it actually is/does? I saw that pic over on A.S., with minimal information. Does it make your iphone a bluetooth controller?


most likely have to be blutetooth to a control box. just load the app and adjust. but wat if batt dead on phone? i wonder if there is secondary control on the box


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

the secondary would be the wired controller. mine's tucked away neatly in my arm rest. it'll stay there if this comes out and is what we think it is.:thumbup: stoked for more info.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> the secondary would be the wired controller. mine's tucked away neatly in my arm rest. it'll stay there if this comes out and is what we think it is.:thumbup: stoked for more info.


no idea just linked the pic :laugh:
i think the phone app is just for sht and giggles as a back up. I wouldn't use it as a primary controller. I would use it to replace my FOB if they are going to make it work like that


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

mkim said:


> no idea just linked the pic :laugh:
> i think the phone app is just for sht and giggles as a back up. I wouldn't use it as a primary controller. I would use it to replace my FOB if they are going to make it work like that


I went to a dinner at SEMA this past week and sat at the same table as the owners from Accuair (Reno and Dustin) and from what it seems like, the app will be bluetooth with a control box mounted, it will be retrofit to all existing management systems and will eventually replace the fobs.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

_DiBS said:


> I went to a dinner at SEMA this past week and sat at the same table as the owners from Accuair (Reno and Dustin) and from what it seems like, the app will be bluetooth with a control box mounted, it will be retrofit to all existing management systems and will eventually replace the fobs.


true i read that it plugs into where the key fob is. I'll keep my fob ty


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

_DiBS said:


> I went to a dinner at SEMA this past week and sat at the same table as the owners from Accuair (Reno and Dustin) and from what it seems like, the app will be bluetooth with a control box mounted, it will be retrofit to all existing management systems and will eventually replace the fobs.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I was going to try and work on this over the winter with a few friends. Now I don't have to!!!!! Another HUGE :thumbup: for the folks at accuair. Definitely future business from me. :heart::beer:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i remember when i used to have to worry who was around me when opening up this thread, i enjoyed that


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

x SMURF x said:


> i remember when i used to have to worry who was around me when opening up this thread, i enjoyed that


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

The title is a complete fail. But whatever.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> The title is a complete fail. But whatever.


My e-brake doesn't grab like that


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> The title is a complete fail. But whatever.


I think I just figured out how to destroy my winters at the end of this season....


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I like at :34 where the heart is waving by to the pen15 on the car.



tp. said:


>


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


>


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


>


Wow props to him :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


>


Yeah I saw that the other day, **** was awesome haha

This one is my favorite


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

bump for it being 11/11/11, Skryim is now out...along with the official minecraft. woo! opcorn:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

cldub said:


> My e-brake doesn't grab like that


neither does mine. sometimes on hills, if I put it into neutral and e-brake it...my car will start rolling 



NBPT_A3 said:


> I think I just figured out how to destroy my winters at the end of this season....


if you do...VIDEO or it never happened!



JRutter said:


>


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I think I just figured out how to destroy my winters at the end of this season....


I want to be a part of this.

You know what? We're turning this thread for the better and it starts now.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

For the better of this thread...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

woo!!!!!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pile On:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

11/11/11 

the day the lol bump came back...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I loaded the page an turned away. When I turned back my heart jumped at the sight of ladies bottoms. Reminded me of old times.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*"Better ways and better times are bitter memories"*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


>


Is this your office, Rob?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Happy Veteran's Day to those who served and are serving now to protect our freedom!









































































*** if you think this is inappropriate for the day, i can remove them ***


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Happy Veteran's Day to those who served and are serving now to protect our freedom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think its damn American.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Is this your office, Rob?


Ya oh hay that's just me at my desk :laugh:





I ****in' wish that was my office.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


>


GOOD morning. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

It's the new and improved "new and improved lol bump".


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> It's the new and improved "new and improved lol bump".


lol rump is more like it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> It's the new and improved "new and improved lol bump".


I still want my thread back!!!!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol bump returns


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















in a giving mood after putting an incredible 20 (nonconsecutive) hours on the game clock for skyrim. lol:facepalm:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I know the feeling, I think I have spent more then 20 hours already on it. (level 12) damn game is amazing.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

abadidol said:


> I know the feeling, I think I have spent more then 20 hours already on it. (level 12) damn game is amazing.


yeah its amazing, im lvl 18 now, i have one last mission on the main quest that im not going to do yet cuz i dont want to finish it too quickly (thought i did finish it, then just went back to a save point lol)


by far the greatest game ever created


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


I'd marry her at the drop of a hat


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

This thread is off the hook!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dude you got some time on your hands, huh?

Ps you gotta watch the ass shots...if there's too much kitty this thread will get shut down as fast as the last one...and none of us want that.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I think they are all covered. Yeah we don’t want it to get locked.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Dude you got some time on your hands, huh?
> 
> Ps you gotta watch the ass shots...if there's too much kitty this thread will get shut down as fast as the last one...and none of us want that.


Great. Now I got to check this thread and inspect ever single picture posted. :banghead:

opcorn:

Warning: Will remove pics without notice.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

drew138 said:


> Great. Now I got to check this thread and inspect ever single picture posted. :banghead:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> Warning: Will remove pics without notice.


Way ahead of you, they are all set . Just warning for the future.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I see everyone is back up to their old shenanigans. opcorn::beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumbup: At least Drew will remove offensive pictures instead of just holing the thread


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup: At least Drew will remove offensive pictures instead of just holing the thread


I don't mind holing it..just bring the other back


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

@KB, you win. ZOMG!!11!one!1

This thread finally has a purpose again..


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> @KB, you win. ZOMG!!11!one!1
> 
> This thread finally has a purpose again..


Still want the old back. Maybe merge this one with the old one? Haven't had time to appeal to the admins.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

drew138 said:


> Still want the old back. Maybe merge this one with the old one? Haven't had time to appeal to the admins.


x10000000000..(etc.)


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> I don't mind holing it..just bring the other back


x(2^43,112,609) − 1


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

ohh this thread is great once again.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Still want the old back. Maybe merge this one with the old one? Haven't had time to appeal to the admins.





Ultimatetaba said:


> x10000000000..(etc.)


I'm good for a merge. Also, if you want me to police that thread, I could as well :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Go to maps.google.com
Search coordinates: 40.452107,93.742118
Go to Satellite view
Zoom in between 1/2 and about 1/4 from the top


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Go to maps.google.com
> Search coordinates: 40.452107,93.742118
> Go to Satellite view
> Zoom in between 1/2 and about 1/4 from the top


What is tp DOING!?!?:laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> What is tp DOING!?!?:laugh:


Marks left from him trying to parallel park.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seki said:


>


She's hot! I posted this before:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

And a new(er) one


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Did they blow someone's brains all over the interior or did a drunk chick huck all over the place? 

:facepalm::thumbdown::banghead::what:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Help get the RS3 approved (sort of):

http://forums.fourtitude.com/entry.php?804-Sign-This-Petition-Enable-NHTSA-to-Accept-Crash-
Test-Data-from-Foreign-Nations-So-Cars-Like-the-Audi-RS-6-Can-Be-Imported


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Seki said:


>


Conclusion: Kate Upton hates bras. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Conclusion: Kate Upton hates bras. :thumbup:


Conclusion: I want Kate Upton's uncontainable sweater puppets in my mouth.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Conclusion: I want Kate Upton's uncontainable sweater puppets in my mouth.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Who's car is this:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

drew138 said:


> Who's car is this:


Unitronic's project A3


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Shuffle or jumpstyle?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

yup thats unitronic's A3 in montreal

i havent seen it yet though, don't think it gets driven much


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

http://acidcow.com/pics/20100505/underboobs_56.jpg


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Underboob is so under rated these days...Super Chick can get some super...well you know.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Underboob is so under rated these days...Super Chick can get some super...well you know.


glue?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.baconlube.com/


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://makeagif.com/media/11-16-2011/7Oz5pb.gif


{edited by drew who almost had an epileptic seizure after reviewing that gif. Click link if you want a siezure}


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

As a side note, can we keep the animated gifs to pic ratio on the low side. I say this as a user, not a mod.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> glue?


Yup


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


Om nom nom


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Om nom nom


Makes you hungry for something huh?!?! 

Help me out!!! Please go here and "Like" my comments: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4.105017.48764563504.594160458&type=1&theater

Johnny Tran is the name if you don't know.

Here's for voting


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> bump for it being 11/11/11, Skryim is now out...along with the official minecraft. woo! opcorn:





abadidol said:


> I know the feeling, I think I have spent more then 20 hours already on it. (level 12) damn game is amazing.


You guys can vote for it here: http://www.spike.com/events/video-game-awards-2011-nominees/voting/game-of-the-year

And here: http://www.spike.com/events/video-g...g/voting/gametrailers-com-trailer-of-the-year

I just ordered it...we'll see what its about.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> glue?


goo.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Gotta love the NW


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ulua4me2004 said:


> Gotta love the NW



WTF?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ulua4me2004 said:


> Gotta love the NW


did she died?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

drew138 said:


> WTF?


x2
tree hugger?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^ Damn that last one...if she let that ish grow it would be a jungle


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> ^^^ Damn that last one...if she let that ish grow it would be a jungle


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Such lovely scenery in the background


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Nice carpet


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Such lovely scenery in the *FORE*ground


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Fixed that for ya.


I have no clue what you're talking about.
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Fixed it for you.


What did I miss?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

POV pictures were the greatest angle ever thought up. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://media.heavy.com/media/2010/12/Corset-Pool-Table-Girl.jpg


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

what's cookin?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

so much win on this page!! the bump is finally back opcorn:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> so much win on this page!! the bump is finally back opcorn:


But it is still just a shadow of the "Great One". Not complaining about the recent content but there was just so much more "depth" in the original.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Guys...

Please, please let's not have to go through this again.

I am willing to give you guys some leeway to have this thread in here, but I just had to delete some posts, and I need to remind everyone of the rules:

No nudity.

No other pornographic or otherwise objectionable stuff. This includes nearly naked pics, "mount me" poses, pics with girlie (or manly, I guess) bits poking out, etc.

Please, keep it clean.

Thanks.*

-Tim


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you seki!!!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh no! Don't delete your own thread! We have worked long and hard on this thread, it would be a shame to lose a thing like that.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn I got deleted

edit: Nope I lied, just on the previous page. Whew


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

EEEVVEEEEEEERRRRRRYYYYYYYyyY party has a pooper, and it had to be you!:beer::beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


> Oh no! Don't delete your own thread! We have worked long and hard on this thread, it would be a shame to lose a thing like that.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Not sure if that's sarcasm or irony, but I like it!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*The party goes on!!!!*

*The party goes on!!!!*


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Seki said:


> *The party goes on!!!!*


I'm pretty sure she needs my help getting her car unstuck.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh carstuck girls, how very unfortunate you all are. Always getting your vehicles stuck in such obscure locations wearing next to nothing because you're going clubbing on top of a mountain through 8 feet of mud.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


this has been my favorite set so far


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

car porn


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

krazyboi said:


>


god damn


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Ok, I just had to delete some more posts.

Guys, I would really like to be able to work with you and allow you to have this thread, but, as I said earlier on this page, some content just doesn't belong here. This includes nude shots, nearly nude shots, pics with girlie (or manly, I suppose) bits showing through clothing, "mount me" shots, etc. Please don't post any more of that sort of thing.*

I respect the fact that you guys have a unique community in here, and in fact the A3 forum is one of our more active Audi forums, and I'd like to keep it that way. Like I said though, certain content just doesn't belong here, and nudie (or nearly nude, or whatever) pics are one of those things.

Please, let's work together on this, ok?

Thanks!

-Tim


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't even tell what posts you deleted between your last post and most recent one. Besides, I thought we had a moderator specifically for the A3 forum? Is he not doing his job, or just not doing it to your standards? Personally, I feel that the decisions regarding what is "acceptable" and "unacceptable" are fairly subjective, and your guidelines that you posted are somewhat ambiguous as well. Maybe you should post some example photos so we will know what not to post :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

SilverSLC said:


> *Ok, I just had to delete some more posts.*


Sorry man, I missed the all text post in my scroll down this page and got carried away. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

TBomb said:


> I can't even tell what posts you deleted between your last post and most recent one. Besides, I thought we had a moderator specifically for the A3 forum? Is he not doing his job, or just not doing it to your standards? Personally, I feel that the decisions regarding what is "acceptable" and "unacceptable" are fairly subjective, and your guidelines that you posted are somewhat ambiguous as well. Maybe you should post some example photos so we will know what not to post :laugh:


There is an A3 specific moderator, yes. However the way that we have things structured here runs something like this - there are the individual forum moderators, who generally take care of one or two forums at a time. Sitting above them are a few Global Moderators, who have moderation rights in all of the forums. Above them, there are myself and a few other Administrators who run the show, more or less. While you guys have a specific assigned moderator, that doesn't mean that from time to time a Global mod, or an Admin, might just happen to be the first ones to see something. In this case, I was reading the A3 forum and noticed the posts in here, so I took care of them. (I've been spending more time in here lately because frankly the MQB A3 will probably be my next car when it hits the US, and this is the place to come talk about it.)

I do understand that the ambiguity of things is an issue, and it's a conscious choice that I made. I figured I could just enforce the rules in the strictest sense, which would mean that there would be no girlie pics allowed at all, and no OT threads like this one. However, I know the community that you guys have in here, and in your case, I'd like to give you a little leeway so that can continue. That means that sometimes there will be a difference of opinion on what's ok and what's not, but it's not a big deal, and I'm not out to get anyone or anything like that. It's just that nude (or otherwise overtly pornographic) pictures don't belong here. When I (or the other moderators or admins) see things in here that don't belong, we'll delete them. As long as it doesn't become a repetitive pattern on anyone's part, it won't be an issue, and unless I am really wrong, neither of the guys who's posts I have deleted lately have had an issue with it. (Each time we do something like delete a post, we privately communicate that to the user.)



JRutter said:


> Sorry man, I missed the all text post in my scroll down this page and got carried away. :beer:


Not a big deal, so don't worry about it. I just wanted to reiterate what I said earlier to make it clear. 


-Tim


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

FWIW, I'm reviewing this thread ~2x daily and have removed a few objectionable in-line pics. I've also reviewed the ones Tim has cleared up and I think I've got it pretty well understood. As I said before, I will moderate posts aggressively. Tim got to a few that I would have eliminated but beat me to the punch. If anyone sees anything please PM me as those come to my email as well so I'll see them right away and take action accordingly.

:thumbup:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

how about linking to those pix that were considered over the line so we could all know what is being talked about?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Now that that's been covered...back to our regularly scheduled program >_<













































































































:snowcool::thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ultimatetaba said:


>


Just made my Monday amazing....if you wanted to paint a picture of my type...you've done well.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just a friend of mine...no big deal or anything. 



















:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pretty funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cpi2IAec9Ho


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://my-funstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/038-600x375.jpg
http://my-funstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/061-600x401.jpg


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://my-funstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/056-600x337.jpg


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

RS3 Porn:

nothing special other than a Black RS3 on a Dyno Run. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkolt6zCy0Y

The answer to anyone asking if they would pay 50k for this car in teh USA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkolt6zCy0Y

and 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=erw7SXd3leA


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

well at least this thread makes me happy again :heart:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

rs3 yes please


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> rs3 yes please


someone post some asians with TT


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

#1 & #3 google search results for "asians with tt" I keep safe search off, our mods wouldn't appreciate most of the other results.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

WHYYYYY?!?! YOU RUINED IT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlDLXsrrkws&feature=related


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> WHYYYYY?!?! YOU RUINED IT!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlDLXsrrkws&feature=related


hahah I love those comments


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/1076/081773a643dt6.jpg


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

An entire 24hr period without a single post?! Shame on you guys...

Just got done @ the gym. On that note....


































































































































Yoga pants..


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

*Bump lol*

























]http://crimsonguardian.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/sexy-demotivational-posters-a17.jpg?w=600









Had to post these...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I'm thankful to be healthy, have wonderful friends and family, to be a part of this A3 family....and to have my car back in my hands :thumbup: 

Can we be thankful to have the OG LoL Bump thread back!?!?!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Can we be thankful to have the OG LoL Bump thread back!?!?!


Not til it's real. Happy Thanksgiving, A3 heads!


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

*My Orgazmobile and Canada's first McLaren*

Horrible cell phone pics sorry...

My car  










And Canada's very first McLaren MP4-12C in orange ... pure porn!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Turkey coma...FTW


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking to get some 18's and bags on the ride this spring/summer...not trying to break the bank, and this is in place of a k04 kit because I don't drive the thing nearly as much on open road anymore. 

Any suggestions? Is it worth it to buy a kit, or cheaper to go piece by piece when it comes to getting on Air?


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

doing the same thing to mine. Something simple since I replaced my GTI with my A3 for more room for my kid. just doing wheels and air and probably some black accent paint on my extremeties. When it comes to air i would go with new bags and then you can piece the rest of it together. you will have to price out the major components so you can find some deals but for a management system you can find some decent deals out there and maybe even some very lightly used bags. The bags are the most important though! you don't want those breaking. The good news is that Air Ride sells for about 60% of purchase price used, you can find a good deal out there unfortunately its generally on the used bags but keep your eye open for some cheap management parts.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ruetzal said:


> The good news is that Air Ride sells for about 60% of purchase price used, you can find a good deal out there unfortunately its generally on the used bags but keep your eye open for some *cheap* management parts.


Used isn't always abused, but bags seem to be a mixed bag (pardon the pun). And it's never cheap, it's a deal


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

yeh and its hard to trust someone stating they only road on them for a few miles. I am in a little different situation since eric johnston lives out by me and was a old rep for bagriders so he can get me a pretty good deal from bagriders and will help me on the install as well. 

The most important thing I found out was that you will most likely want the slam xl fronts and the performance rears since the slam rears need modifying to run correctly and you don't need to mod the performance ones, and the slam rears go like 1/2" lower so not really necessary since the performance ones do plenty good on their own.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

ruetzal said:


> yeh and its hard to trust someone stating they only road on them for a few miles. I am in a little different situation since eric johnston lives out by me and was a old rep for bagriders so he can get me a pretty good deal from bagriders and will help me on the install as well.
> 
> The most important thing I found out was that you will most likely want the slam xl fronts and the performance rears since the slam rears need modifying to run correctly and you don't need to mod the performance ones, and the slam rears go like 1/2" lower so not really necessary since the performance ones do plenty good on their own.


I'm hoping that I can ride up to Bagriders since they're about 20 minutes form my parent's house and see if they can do an onsite or at least help me out with it.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gretzky Offspring FTW


I couldn't make it all the way through.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> Gretzky Offspring FTW


Nice sideshow. :thumbup:






Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Seat belts saves lives! 



















She apparently hasn't put hers on yet


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


>


On a related note:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Nice sideshow. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched this like 10 times :thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> I watched this like 10 times :thumbup:


I was hoping to see what the pavement looked liked after that mess.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

drew138 said:


> I was hoping to see what the pavement looked liked after that mess.


I was hoping to see it melt through the gas tank and go boom!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I was hoping to see it melt through the gas tank and go boom!


I was thinking that as well. Darwin Award.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

No idea if this is real but hysterical none the less:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> No idea if this is real but hysterical none the less:


Get ya tits out! Go onnnnnn! :laugh: Ridiculous.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

http://textsfrombennett.tumblr.com/


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

TBomb said:


> http://textsfrombennett.tumblr.com/


Suddenly the entire internet world caught wind of this today....out of control!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

That tumblr is fake.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> That tumblr is fake.


Does it make it any less funny? I submit to you that it does not.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I actually have no idea if it is fake; but my spidy senses tell me it is. It is funny.

A4 Avant SLine. Hot.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/entry.php?817-Real-World-S-line-Photos-of-the-New-Audi-A4


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the themed sets opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So, I have a dead "low note" horn. I saw a thread recently bumped that talked about air horns.

Any recommendations?!?!?!

Also, does anyone know if I'd have to disable the other horn as well and install the new horn?

:beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

http://youtu.be/M443kNvY9zY


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Gonna need this mod for my car...

http://carstyle4you.com/product_info.php?products_id=324


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

jericks2 said:


> Gonna need this mod for my car...
> 
> http://carstyle4you.com/product_info.php?products_id=324


thats pretty cool actually. made me :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/05/gotta-watch-craziness-on-the-highway/?hpt=hp_c3

Ouch!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Let's see if the new and improved bump can deliver like the O.G., shall we?

Time for some _real_ discussion. I have an iPod touch. I want to listen to it in my car. I also have a Droid X which I typically use for navigation purposes. I would like to have this function integrated into the car if someone can do it close to as well as the Droid. Accuair has announced development of their new product iLevel, which I want to be able to integrate when it becomes available. As stated, I've got a couple means for accomplishing this (iPod or Droid). APR is to release an app this summer '11 :laugh: that I like the sounds of, and would like to have the option of integrating this as well if it is all it's cracked up to be.

I want to get all the options out on the table for myself and others. I'm sure someone else is in a similar boat, or will be someday. I currently have a Concert head unit I think? No aux-in, no nav., just a CD player and radio.

I could go with a product like Dension's to get iPod and USB playback while retaining track info display in the cluster and steering wheel controls, both features that I really like.:thumbup:
- Perhaps there are other similar products available out there. If so, please list for me to check out and/or feel free to offer feedback if you've got 'em.
- Is there a similar product available that can do phone-based navigation playback via the car's audio system?

I could upgrade to a different OEM head unit that has an auxiliary input jack to get iPod (or other) playback. Track selection would have to be done via the storage device. :thumbdown:

I could upgrade (?) to RNS-e. I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on this (still). This would give integrated navigation as well as hands-free call sending/receiving:thumbup::thumbup:. Then I would need to implement a separate iPod/USB adapter for media playback, correct? Or does the RNS-e have an auxiliary input? Is RNS-e _really_ that clunky to use?

Are there any other solutions I'm totally missing here?


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

rob 
enfig.com probably could help you out. They seem to be the best integration products in our cars.

I have the aux jack in my car but I have bought wire (ipod connectors) thru enfig for my truck and my wifes old car. I simply removed the unit plugged in the wire and ran the ipod connector thru my car whereever I wanted. now seems like you want more advanced options so I would give them a call and see what they say.

As for the aux jack you have to control everything thru the ipod so no integration although it plays thru the speakers.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

drew138 said:


> Gretzky Offspring FTW
> 
> 
> I couldn't make it all the way through.


without beating it?!?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

TBomb said:


> http://textsfrombennett.tumblr.com/


Textsfrombennett is actually this rapper


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

mattA3 said:


> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/05/gotta-watch-craziness-on-the-highway/?hpt=hp_c3
> 
> Ouch!


Why hasn't anyone else commented on this?! It was a TRAGEDY!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Why hasn't anyone else commented on this?! It was a TRAGEDY!


L2drive


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Why hasn't anyone else commented on this?! It was a TRAGEDY!


Bunch of Asians get in car accident... Next you're going to tell me that a bunch of white guys lost a dance contest???


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Gotta call from an Amway rep. Wanted to talk and offer me an opportunity. Why can I get these meetings but not a meeting for a better job??


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://ocmoto.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=33780.0;attach=16798


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Off to get a proper oil change..


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> without beating it?!?


Haha; no she was just too hot. Had to look away.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Seki said:


>


After spending a considerable amount of time staring at this, I notice in the background that there is a toddler and his dad doing the same.

And for some reason I think that the "Please Do Not Touch" sign below the bike is speaking directly to me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

was roaming tumblr and found a few pics of a3's who's owners reside on this forum...

example, tp:

http://audiblog.tumblr.com/page/3#13766449233


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Opinion, should I get these wheels in matte black?



















Someone is selling them used for a pretty good price.

My car for visual










Would they even fit and clear my BBK? 19 x 8.5, and he thinks ET is 35. What if its 45; probably not right?


For your opinions


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Would they even fit and clear my BBK? 19 x 8.5, and he thinks ET is 35. What if its 45; probably not right?


http://www.willtheyfit.com/ :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

goskins said:


>


Amy Winehouse? lololololol


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

That was great! A++++ would watch again, and again, and again. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

goskins said:


>


Kill it with fire!!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

krazyboi said:


>


hehee


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can we do theme requests for your photo sets? Such as just legs and ass (tasteful, of course).


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Can we do theme requests for your photo sets? Such as just legs and ass (tasteful, of course).


That's not a request... That's a standing order!


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

To "SEKI" .....Thanks for bringing life back to the bump thread ! :thumbup:

Looking forward to your next post opcorn:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ulua4me2004 said:


> To "SEKI" .....Thanks for bringing life back to the bump thread ! :thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to your next post opcorn:


SEKIBOMB! :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Hot Girls Playing Golf*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Hot Girls Playing Golf*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Hot Girls Playing Golf*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Hot & Sexy Cow Girls*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Sport Girls*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I got my intake flapper dealy warranty extension letter. I have an APR stage 1 tune. There is no fault at present. Are dealers replacing these preemptively? If I'm in stock mode, locked out, will they refuse service? My understanding is that the only way to tell that the ECU is modified with APR software is by looking at the software installation date and/or version number and comparing it to factory specifications. I gotta believe that most dealers aren't looking at this, ya? Are the diagnosis fees covered as well? The letter is written somewhat cryptically...just trying to figure out how to act.


More than likely, it'll fail after 120k and I'll just end up repairing it myself. 

$173 and change for the motor over on ECS. Not insane, but pretty steep...:thumbdown:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I got my intake flapper dealy warranty extension letter. I have an APR stage 1 tune. There is no fault at present. Are dealers replacing these preemptively? If I'm in stock mode, locked out, will they refuse service? My understanding is that the only way to tell that the ECU is modified with APR software is by looking at the software installation date and/or version number and comparing it to factory specifications. I gotta believe that most dealers aren't looking at this, ya? Are the diagnosis fees covered as well? The letter is written somewhat cryptically...just trying to figure out how to act.
> 
> 
> More than likely, it'll fail after 120k and I'll just end up repairing it myself.
> ...


I got mine in the mail too. If it's anything like the cam follower extension, then we should be okay. But then again, that could all depend on the dealer. I had my cam follower issue taken care of at Audi Cary in Cary, NC. I'm stage 2+ with fully loaded ecu, and I went in without switching anything at all and they didn't even mention it. They just fixed it all up :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> I got mine in the mail too. If it's anything like the cam follower extension, then we should be okay. But then again, that could all depend on the dealer. I had my cam follower issue taken care of at Audi Cary in Cary, NC. I'm stage 2+ with fully loaded ecu, and I went in without switching anything at all and they didn't even mention it. They just fixed it all up :thumbup:


I did my cam follower myself preemptively because I didn't want it to grenade inside my head. That was before I got the letter. I got stiffed with the bill; AoA wouldn't cover the cost of just the parts for me.

So do we need to have a fault in order for this to be addressed or will they do it preemptively?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

cldub said:


> I got mine in the mail too. If it's anything like the cam follower extension, then we should be okay. But then again, that could all depend on the dealer. I had my cam follower issue taken care of at Audi Cary in Cary, NC. I'm stage 2+ with fully loaded ecu, and I went in without switching anything at all and they didn't even mention it. They just fixed it all up :thumbup:


Cary's a long way from Stafford for a warranty issue! Assuming you moved, but it's interesting since my wife lived in Cary for a few years and we now live in NOVA.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I did my cam follower myself preemptively because I didn't want it to grenade inside my head. That was before I got the letter. I got stiffed with the bill; AoA wouldn't cover the cost of just the parts for me.
> 
> So do we need to have a fault in order for this to be addressed or will they do it preemptively?


To my knowledge you have to have the fault for them to fix it. My light came on for it a while ago but went away :/



asal said:


> Cary's a long way from Stafford for a warranty issue! Assuming you moved, but it's interesting since my wife lived in Cary for a few years and we now live in NOVA.


Yeah hah I was living in Jacksonville at the time


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Flashing cel right now. The gas pedal does nothing whatsoever. The cart just idles and that's it. Any ideas?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Flashing cel right now. The gas pedal does nothing whatsoever. The cart just idles and that's it. Any ideas?


Yes. Your APR software is locked in anti-theft mode 

Seriously, this has happened to me a couple times. Put in your code to unlock it and you should be fine. Select the program you want, then lock it back so that it doesn't happen again :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cant stop looking at soccer girls....................


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

t_white said:


> cant stop looking at soccer girls....................


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Seki said:


>




Just two ?....


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Seki said:


>


Vivid imagination + dirty mind =


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> Vivid imagination + dirty mind =


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...amborghini-crashes-hours-later-220724449.html


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Seki said:


>


Super hot and from Cleveland. :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Super hot and from Cleveland. :thumbup:


Edit: watched it again on YouTube and it seemed to be synced properly. Comment rescinded :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seki said:


> OMFG... who is this? Must Google images her name....


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Emily Ratajkowski*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Herika Noronha*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Hot Girls With Glasses*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Have you guys seen that 253hp A1 Quattro? That thing is amazing. (I may have the HP wrong, im gonna type this instead of looking it up.)


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Different from old thread?*

Please explain. This looks like the old s-canned thread. If you are morphing back to the original, call it what it is - the original thread title name. Lose the pretentious "New and Improved" and get back to basics.

---------------------------------

The A1 252 monster can be found at the Top Gear site here. Not too attractive, but it has a few bees to sting you with.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/audi-a1-quattro-252bhp-revealed-2011-12-21


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*FedEx Guy Throwing Computer Monitor Over Fence*






So this dumb Fedex delivery man decides to throw the computer monitor over the fence instead of ringing the doorbell. The new way to deliver lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Happy Holidays everyone :snowcool:

Wonder how many ppl on here have to deal w/ this: (contains profanity for those who can't handle it)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas, lolli bumpers!!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone. Pray for snow.:snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShFAeNdiEiA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://bancuribune.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Super-Sexy-Girls-37.jpg
















http://bancuribune.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Super-Sexy-Girls-40.jpg


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*SEKI> please read during break from spending hours scanning babe sites and pasting links.*

Seki. I don't believe I've had the pleasure, I'm Mike.

I'm not sure if you haven't already read the beginning of this thread so I'll assume you have not. The original thread was black-holed because of its shift from random laughs and car/babe related posts to straight up, uninterrupted T&A. It is currently being meticulously combed over and ridded of the excessive non-car (T&A) posts so that the moderators will allow its resurrection. 

I'm not sure of your intentions. But I can only come up with two plausible ones:

1) You are oblivious
2) You are very cleaver and are baiting the moderator to black-hole his own thread

Regardless of which one, I'm sure I'm not the only straight guy that quickly scrolls between all the legs, heels, tits, skirts, cleavage, asses etc, to find the morsels of entertaining notes, stories, videos or gifs.

I look forward to your response, of words, not images.

Kind Regads,

Mike


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah he showed up a while ago and took off, we kinda just let him do his thing cuz no one cares of the thread gets closed.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Santa was good!*

I may have a model car problem....


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL you funny.

Just killing the time at work.
I did read the beginning of the thread and nothing is violating the forum rules.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*What did you guys get for Christmas?*

What did you guys get for Christmas?

I got from my girl a radar detector









And she got a red 2012 640i from her dad. I just can’t believe it! I’m so jelly.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


> What did you guys get for Christmas?
> 
> I got from my girl a radar detector
> 
> ...


Are you gonna hardwire it up in a stealth place for her? 

Does anyone know if there is a detector that will fit in the card slot in our A3 dashes?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Are you gonna hardwire it up in a stealth place for her?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a detector that will fit in the card slot in our A3 dashes?


She got it for me. I got her some Dior glasses. Now I will have to get something for her ride and maybe she will let me borrow it.

And yes I’m planning to hardwire it in my car.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


> She got it for me. I got her some Dior glasses. Now I will have to get something for her ride and maybe she will let me borrow it.
> 
> And yes I’m planning to hardwire it in my car.


Oh I read it wrong, yeah I got mine some sunglasses too, that she'll break asap.

I added a new Nixon watch to my collection.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Oh I read it wrong, yeah I got mine some sunglasses too, that she'll break asap.
> 
> I added a new Nixon watch to my collection.


Lol yeah, all the girls have a habit of breaking them. 

:thumbup: on the Nixon!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I see nips!

Moderator, please follow standard procedure and black hole this thread, create your own thread titled "The new and improved, new and impoved lol bump", and then ban me for making snide comments that are "disrespecting a moderator".


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Seki said:


> ...and nothing is violating the forum rules.


A few pics contain content that I've seen other be banned for posting. Hidden / covert parts and other pics with offending parts exposeed and shopped out. No need to post that stuff as there is plenty of non-offending content. I clean out as I see fit. Maybe someday lolbump will return. Would help if we could keep a clean slate for a while.

From 1 Year Ago: The Red Cup Page #702


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

drew138 said:


> A few pics contain content that I've seen other be banned for posting. Hidden / covert parts and other pics with offending parts exposeed and shopped out. No need to post that stuff as there is plenty of non-offending content. I clean out as I see fit. *Maybe someday lolbump will return*. Would help if we could keep a clean slate for a while.
> 
> From 1 Year Ago: The Red Cup Page #702


My bday is next week


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> A few pics contain content that I've seen other be banned for posting. Hidden / covert parts and other pics with offending parts exposeed and shopped out. No need to post that stuff as there is plenty of non-offending content. I clean out as I see fit. Maybe someday lolbump will return. Would help if we could keep a clean slate for a while.
> 
> From 1 Year Ago: The Red Cup Page #702


I seem to remember page 702 being exceptionally good


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

-lolbump


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> I see nips!
> 
> Moderator, please follow standard procedure and black hole this thread, create your own thread titled "The new and improved, new and impoved lol bump", and then ban me for making snide comments that are "disrespecting a moderator".


Now THAT's an idea.

Audi Content:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Now THAT's an idea.
> 
> Audi Content:


True or false; the Allroad is coming back to the US?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

abadidol said:


> Now THAT's an idea.
> 
> Audi Content:


ooooOOOOOOoooooOOooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JIZZ


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Have a safe and happy New Years Eve!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## EndlessWinter (Mar 17, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> True or false; the Allroad is coming back to the US?


Ive heard true. But wow I would be jealous of those that could actually pick one up brand new.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere we might get one incarnation of it. Damn I would love one.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

both right tires blew out thanks to a pothole, got flat-bedded to a closed dealership, going back tomorrow with snow tires in hand to switch em w/ the pirellis that are on there now...hoping there is no rim damage but thankfully i have wheel and tire insurance 


i hope everyone else has had a better start to the new year :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> i hope everyone else has had a better start to the new year :banghead:


Smells like some ****ty beef man. Sorry to hear that. To rub salt in the wound, I had my first shred sesh of the season. Not a lot of snow, but a good day. Looked like this:










:thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^Loon?

Let's ride this year man, I'm always down for a good shred shesh. Finally getting my winters on the ride this week.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> True or false; the Allroad is coming back to the US?


I heard the A4 avant was killed for usa, but we are getting the A4 allroad, as the only wagon.

no more air suspension. regular springs. :thumbup: 

Same with volvo... the only wagon will be the xc70 

So basically the only "outback" wagon you can get will be audi or volvo, because Subaru killed the outback wagon (or turned it into an SUV actually)

but i did read the 3 series wagon is not being killed as previously reported.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> ^Loon?
> 
> Let's ride this year man, I'm always down for a good shred shesh. Finally getting my winters on the ride this week.


Crotched. I think I'm gonna get the Midnight Madness pass. A lot of the bigger hills' prices are just absurd. Plus it's closer. I'm going to try and go back this weekend. I'm not sure though. It might not make sense because the weather has been pretty weak as far as real snow goes. I think most mountains in the area (unless you head wayyy up) are only partially open on made snow. There was a lot of grass still at Crotched.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.*************.com/smilies/party/party0003.gif


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Seki said:


>


If you had to paint my dream girl...you nailed it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Seki said:


>


Can we just see this one more time...GOTT DAYUMMM!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Seki said:


>


My doughnuts bigger :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Seki said:


>


this picture could sell so many electric cars :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Seki said:


>


I wish this picture was more realistic... spare tire is out, no jack and she would now put her heels on the ground like that.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> both right tires blew out thanks to a pothole, got flat-bedded to a closed dealership, going back tomorrow with snow tires in hand to switch em w/ the pirellis that are on there now...hoping there is no rim damage but thankfully i have wheel and tire insurance
> 
> 
> i hope everyone else has had a better start to the new year :banghead:


the dealership f'ed up SO bad.

they put 4 brand new tires on my car, instead of the winter tires i supplied to them, then when they gave me my car back, they had the old tires (including the blown ones) in the trunk, and my winters were no where to be found. looking back i could have probably left with them, came back the next day for the snows w/ a different car. but they might have caught on eventually. anyways...

brought the car back to have them put the right tires back on (snows) as well as program a new key since i only have 1. got there when they said it was ready, not only did they mistakenly order 2 keys for my car (supposedly, and gave me the 2nd one free probably for their mistake), BUT one of my tires had a nice chunk of rubber hanging from the sidewall (could see the threads) so after some arguing with them about THAT they ordered me a new one free of charge, and will mount it free of charge.


free tire, free key, mostly free labor. all b/c someone put on the wrong tires 

almost glad i got those flats now...almost


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> free tire, free key, mostly free labor. all b/c someone put on the wrong tires
> 
> almost glad i got those flats now...almost


:thumbup::thumbup: for silver linings


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

http://img469.imageshack.us/img469/6196/61pk9.jpg[/IMG]
http://www.holytaco.com/wp-content/uploads/images/2009/12/Hot_Army_Girl.jpg[/IMG]
http://img469.imageshack.us/img469/3492/71lw8.jpg[/IMG]
















http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_j93Jx902QIQ/TMorRBwRqHI/AAAAAAAAADA/75vwar_Pokc/s1600/hot-army-chick.jpg
http://www.thesniper.us/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/sexy-camo-girls-9.jpg


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone else notice the new forum name?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Anyone else notice the new forum name?


yup


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Anyone else notice the new forum name?


Nice catch. Didn't see that. "A3, S3, RS 3 (8P)"

It still hurts.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Nice catch. Didn't see that. "A3, S3, RS 3 (8P)"
> 
> It still hurts.


Yeah...might as well call it "A3 and other variants you will never get in the US you sorry bastards "


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

My car at an auto-cross event a photo shoot for a mag


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> http://s1129.photobucket.com/albums/m510/Greg99456/?action=view&current=a37.jpg


Prefer to see the actual shot of this :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^ Watching with audio off :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TBomb said:


> ^ Watching with audio off :laugh:


try with some turtleneck 

http://www.damnthatsfunky.com/damnthatsfunky/music.html


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Me too! Been 3 months ... slow editor :banghead:. But I'll post as soon as I get them :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

:wave:

miss the original bump thread


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

could anyone tell me what kind of rims these are?











pics for answers


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone else notice that when coasting in neutral, clutch out, between 25 and 30 mph if you hit the cruise set button, the cruise light comes on and the engine speed increases briefly before it realizes it's not in gear and gives up?

Also, what is the button sequence for activating anti-theft with APR tune? I did it again this morning when I was adjusting the cruise setting and sneezed simultaneously. It's just annoying.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Anyone else notice that when coasting in neutral, clutch out, between 25 and 30 mph if you hit the cruise set button, the cruise light comes on and the engine speed increases briefly before it realizes it's not in gear and gives up?
> 
> Also, what is the button sequence for activating anti-theft with APR tune? I did it again this morning when I was adjusting the cruise setting and sneezed simultaneously. It's just annoying.


Set, set, resume, resume, set, set, resume, resume. No more than 1.5 seconds between each button push. Mine freaks out and does that sometimes too. Lock it out :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> could anyone tell me what kind of rims these are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rotiform TMB's...$1200 per wheel...huge rip off since they are super cheaply made in Korea...no slam to Korea but they aren't anything worth $1200/wheel


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Rotiform TMB's...$1200 per wheel...huge rip off since they are super cheaply made in Korea...no slam to Korea but they aren't anything worth $1200/wheel


 damn thats beyond my price range, oh well


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Lock it out :thumbup:


I do. And I really don't think I'm hitting that sequence of buttons. Definitely not that quickly.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bricks = shat.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> Rotiform TMB's...$1200 per wheel...huge rip off since they are super cheaply made in Korea...no slam to Korea but they aren't anything worth $1200/wheel


quick lets find the manufacturer and get our own made!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> quick lets find the manufacturer and get our own made!


is that possible? lol i would love those on my car not those colors though


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

on a serious side note. how do i get the anonymous helpline for HR for my company without looking like im starting something? my manager has been late by over an hour three days this week and is making it seem like its not an issue. on top of that he is incurring costs that we should not be incurring, i.e. adding hours onto payroll thats not supposed to be there. wtf?:facepalm:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TechnikSLR said:


> on a serious side note. how do i get the anonymous helpline for HR for my company without looking like im starting something? my manager has been late by over an hour three days this week and is making it seem like its not an issue. on top of that he is incurring costs that we should not be incurring, i.e. adding hours onto payroll thats not supposed to be there. wtf?:facepalm:


If you can't anonymously call local HR and that's what you want to do, I'd try corporate (if that applies). If not, I'd suck it up and deal with the in-house HR representatives knowing it was you. I had an issue late last year and I notified HR. He eventually found out I was the one to "rat him out" but that was just because I was the only other witness to the event, so it was obvious. But there were not consequences other than him being angry for a minute. I feel like if you **** up, it's your problem. If I report it, I shouldn't be suffering consequences for it. I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> If you can't anonymously call local HR and that's what you want to do, I'd try corporate (if that applies). If not, I'd suck it up and deal with the in-house HR representatives knowing it was you. I had an issue late last year and I notified HR. He eventually found out I was the one to "rat him out" but that was just because I was the only other witness to the event, so it was obvious. But there were not consequences other than him being angry for a minute. I feel like if you **** up, it's your problem. If I report it, I shouldn't be suffering consequences for it. I'm doing the right thing.


this is a retail store. so its corporate HR. i dont know the heirarchy though and i have to actually ask for the number, so even though its anonymous, it will point to me. i dont really care, because im just so fed up at this point. bottom line is, if you get paid for 40 hours you should work it or more as a salaried manager. however, working 28 is total BS and should not be tolerated.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TechnikSLR said:


> on a serious side note. how do i get the anonymous helpline for HR for my company without looking like im starting something? my manager has been late by over an hour three days this week and is making it seem like its not an issue. on top of that he is incurring costs that we should not be incurring, i.e. adding hours onto payroll thats not supposed to be there. wtf?:facepalm:


Write it all down and show a copy to the manager. Let him know that it will be sent to HR unless you get a raise/promotion. Profit!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


> this is a retail store. so its corporate HR. i dont know the heirarchy though and i have to actually ask for the number, so even though its anonymous, it will point to me. i dont really care, because im just so fed up at this point. bottom line is, if you get paid for 40 hours you should work it or more as a salaried manager. however, working 28 is total BS and should not be tolerated.


Nothing personal, just business. F your manager!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Nothing personal, just business. F your manager!


She cute?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

The slow numbers in this page prove it sucks.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> She cute?


 Was waiting for someone to ask the question.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

happy chinese new year


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

^ditto


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rick Santorum started a fundraising initiative; Conservatives Unite Moneybomb. I feel like it makes itself a joke. You don't even have to.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


 She'd probably be better off as a tranny


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SoWo, booked. Hotels are fillin up fast gents!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


>


 WTF dude!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> WTF dude!


 Guy dropped his cig and didn't see me stopped.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


>


 :facepalm: I loved that Red/black combo... who would dare smash a beautiful piece of art? 

On another note, here's a fantastic video about BMW etiquette 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20SNMdo3B3o


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Guy dropped his cig and didn't see me stopped.


 Omggmgmggmgm I'd flip sh!t


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

cldub said:


> SoWo, booked. Hotels are fillin up fast gents!


 
SOWO = 7.5 hours. Worth the trip? 

What is considered a decent modded car at the show? I use to go to import/ truckin shows where bags, shaving, and wheels were the norm....


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

cldub said:


> Omggmgmggmgm I'd flip sh!t


 ...to say the least:banghead:. this year isn't starting off to well...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> ...to say the least:banghead:. this year isn't starting off to well...


 Yah I haven't posted pics of mine yet, but I was backed into two weeks ago. Not a good start at all. 

Just emailed my body shop for an estimate..... To bad I can't get some OSIR fenders like others..... JELLY!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

latest revision...still got lots of work


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> SOWO = 7.5 hours. Worth the trip?
> 
> What is considered a decent modded car at the show? I use to go to import/ truckin shows where bags, shaving, and wheels were the norm....


 Take H20i and subtract all the douchebaggery and you have SoWo. 100% worth the trip IMO (10 hours for me). I went last year and had a blast. They had everything from stock cars to full blown show cars 

Also, if I remember correctly there were over 1300 cars there last year


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ApexAudi said:


> :facepalm: I loved that Red/black combo...


 You say it like it's going anywhere. It will be fixed. 

Are there any options for a different bumper in this situation? My understanding is the S-line and S3 rear bumpers have a different lip than the base line, true?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Guy dropped his cig and didn't see me stopped.


 Noooooo! Cover her up when I come by for the code clears...I can't bare to witness.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry I ruined the thread guys. Although, admittedly it wasn't very difficult. 

Why you coming by, Pat?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> Sorry I ruined the thread guys. Although, admittedly it wasn't very difficult.
> 
> Why you coming by, Pat?


 Why, or when? My sticker is good till 2/29 so sometime before then. Have a check engine on from misfires that I corrected with new coil packs.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Why, or when? My sticker is good till 2/29 so sometime before then. Have a check engine on from misfires that I corrected with new coil packs.


 When. That's what I said. :laugh: 

You'll want to do it sooner than later because your readiness codes will be set to fail until you rack up some miles. There might be a work around for it. I haven't investigated if there is for the 2.0T yet.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> SoWo, booked. Hotels are fillin up fast gents!


 Im waiting on my local peeps to get a house to rent for a decent price and then figure out if I will be attending or not. Its like 11 hours or so for me I believe and that would be the longest drive in the A3 thus far for me. I would really like to attend this year though. 



Rob Cote said:


>


 Awww man, that sucks  Time for S-line rear?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Im waiting on my local peeps to get a house to rent for a decent price and then figure out if I will be attending or not. Its like 11 hours or so for me I believe and that would be the longest drive in the A3 thus far for me. I would really like to attend this year though.


 I'm planning on going too.... planning. Lol.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Sorry I ruined the thread guys.


 Impossible.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


>


 noooooo!!! 

and just to let you know...I'm copying that color combo...ish 

I'm going to be black and blue! 
and one day I might take you up on your offer to help me clean my intake for some beers :thumbup: 
epic red versus blue photoshoot will ensue


----------



## AAudiA6 (Nov 29, 2006)

*update on my A3*

got some new shoes and a drop....


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> noooooo!!!
> 
> and just to let you know...I'm copying that color combo...ish
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:  

Just know that Jason (ultimatetaba) started it. Although, for the record, I had my plan to do it this way before I saw his car. But he definitely had it first.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

AAudiA6 said:


> ]


 What reps are those?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Just know that Jason (ultimatetaba) started it. Although, for the record, I had my plan to do it this way before I saw his car. But he definitely had it first.


 Well the thing is. He doesn't carry out the black lip throughout the car. But his car is definitely super clean.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> Well the thing is. He doesn't carry out the black lip throughout the car. But his car is definitely super clean.


 Agreed. Mines clearly way sweeter with the new rear bumper mod.  JIMP


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

BOSO 4 LIFE!


----------



## AAudiA6 (Nov 29, 2006)

LM Reps...


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Im waiting on my local peeps to get a house to rent for a decent price and then figure out if I will be attending or not. Its like 11 hours or so for me I believe and that would be the longest drive in the A3 thus far for me. I would really like to attend this year though.





krazyboi said:


> I'm planning on going too.... planning. Lol.


 Let me know cause I'm gonna try and plan a cruise! Have four cars in attendance so far


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

AAudiA6 said:


> LM Reps...


 I think he meant who makes them...


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

cldub said:


> Let me know cause I'm gonna try and plan a cruise! Have four cars in attendance so far


 I am thinking about going as well.... Let ya know.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

AAudiA6 said:


> LM Reps...


 Miro. 



rawaudi said:


>


 Mmmm...Jamie Eason :heart:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Miro.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm...Jamie Eason :heart:


 Couple more:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Jacked girls kinda weird me out :what: She does have a nice as$ though


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Jacked girls kinda weird me out :what: She does have a nice as$ though


 She's not even jacked. Just :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

that chick has man arms. wtf.:what:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> She's not even jacked. Just :thumbup:


 Too jacked for me!


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Toned muscles might be a better way to put it. And I agree cldub! Her arms make me feel like I'm not doing enough at the gym. Fantastic bumper though


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll tell you what..she is doin it RIGHT! :heart: :heart: !!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

#3 please!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


 Knee high socks! Reminds of a sequence of posts on a certain thread that used to be here. Good times... (sigh) Good times.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sooooooo, 
Im sure this is simple....How do you take off the rear trim to get at the break light above the back window? My X said Audi wants $75 to replace this bulb :screwy:... I actually called the shop (Recently changed Service manager used to do this for free) and asked the guy what was up...The answer I got was....blah blah blah, man hours...blah blah, economy is bad blah blah blah....Audi of Columbia used to have the best service department, now..... 

anyway help the brother out..Im sure it just snaps out but i dont want to break a 10 dollar piece of plastice that Audi will charge me 300.00 for... 

Thanks :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Iirc, there are 2 screws under some plastic caps, then you pry around the edge just like the door panels. There are little plastic pins that sick into holes in the hatch.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Iirc, there are 2 screws under some plastic caps, then you pry around the edge just like the door panels. There are little plastic pins that sick into holes in the hatch.


 ^^ Thanks! :beer::beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My taillight lens separated from the housing. Anyone know where I can get just one of the euro led tails?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> My taillight lens separated from the housing. Anyone know where I can get just one of the euro led tails?


 ECS Tuning should be able to: 

8P4 945 095 E (left outer tail light) 
8P4 945 096 E (right outer tail light) 
8P4 945 093 D (left inner tail light) 
8P4 945 094 D (right inner tail light)


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> My taillight lens separated from the housing. Anyone know where I can get just one of the euro led tails?


 Reseal it? 

Oh and OMG bewbzzzzz


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TBomb said:


> ECS Tuning should be able to:
> 
> 8P4 945 095 E (left outer tail light)
> 8P4 945 096 E (right outer tail light)
> ...


 :heart::heart: 

Pretty steep for pricing, but good to know they're available separately. I'm hoping insurance covers this. Kind of pointless if it doesn't. It's not even my insurance!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i know nothing about wheels, and all those measurements, but would an 18x8 offset of 43mm fit in our cars? lowered/not lowered


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

^yes.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> i know nothing about wheels, and all those measurements, but would an 18x8 offset of 43mm fit in our cars? lowered/not lowered


 Should fit.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Should fit.


 should? i dont really understand exactly what offset means, or how those numbers work lol, is there a max-min range for our cars? ill post a link of the wheels im looking at, maybe someone could let me know if they would fit? and if they would w/ a 10mm spacer...lol 

http://www.finishlinewheels.com/AUDI/S4/2010/A-58800U30/ 

OR explain what the hell offset is  

also, as ive been in class i had to quickly scroll down this page, but now i am not in class and so far, page of win thanks to krazyboi 

edit: vmr seems to make a replica of these...V709....what is your guys opinion on vmr? strong/weaker/lighter/heavier than oems?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Seki said:


>


 At least she knows where she belongs


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Seki said:


>


  O Gawddd.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Short little video my friend Gordon put together of my car and another friend's Honda Fit 





 
Another video to come as soon as I get new wheels and he gets his mkv on bags!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Short little video my friend Gordon put together of my car and another friend's Honda Fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> should? i dont really understand exactly what offset means, or how those numbers work lol, is there a max-min range for our cars? ill post a link of the wheels im looking at, maybe someone could let me know if they would fit? and if they would w/ a 10mm spacer...lol
> 
> http://www.finishlinewheels.com/AUDI/S4/2010/A-58800U30/
> 
> ...


 TP put together a pretty nice little drawing over in the wheel thread that illustrates what offset does. Essentially, the lower the number the further out the wheel will be. Stock wheels are like ET 56. If you were to run a 10mm spacer with a stock wheel that would push the wheel out 10mm and make the effective offset 46, make sense? The general consensus is that 18x8 ET 45 is a pretty good fit for our cars and will give a roughly flush fit with minor if any rubbing depending on how low you are and what size tires you run. 

VMR makes pretty good cast wheels. They are probably one of the better manufacturers of "replica" style wheels out there, and have some nice designs of their own. They're a good bang for your buck and are fairly active here on the forums if you need any help :thumbup: 

Edit: The 709 only comes in 19  That makes fitment a little more difficult on our cars, but not impossible. Thanks for the link to those wheels though...I might pick up a set :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Ugh! That was painful watching someone drag the brush from a self car wash joint across the paint. :screwy:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Ugh! That was painful watching someone drag the brush from a self car wash joint across the paint. :screwy:


 I was pretty apprehensive about doing it, but I made sure I rinsed that thing for a while before it touched my car.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> TP put together a pretty nice little drawing over in the wheel thread that illustrates what offset does. Essentially, the lower the number the further out the wheel will be. Stock wheels are like ET 56. If you were to run a 10mm spacer with a stock wheel that would push the wheel out 10mm and make the effective offset 46, make sense? The general consensus is that 18x8 ET 45 is a pretty good fit for our cars and will give a roughly flush fit with minor if any rubbing depending on how low you are and what size tires you run.
> 
> VMR makes pretty good cast wheels. They are probably one of the better manufacturers of "replica" style wheels out there, and have some nice designs of their own. They're a good bang for your buck and are fairly active here on the forums if you need any help :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: The 709 only comes in 19  That makes fitment a little more difficult on our cars, but not impossible. Thanks for the link to those wheels though...I might pick up a set :laugh:


 
 :thumbup: thanks i think i get it now, and thanks for the info! sadly i did realize vmr only come in 19s, and i figured mine as well go w/ OEM right? can't hurt too bad (besides weight), so if i were to have offest of 45, with a 10mm spacer, that would bring me to 35mm? which would probably give me some rubbing after a drop...unless the solution to that is fender rolling...? hmm well either way im sure i can figure it out from here! 

picts for answer  


















and an awesome r8 from the adv.1 page on fb:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

o rly?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


 Great... Now if we just had instructions for the parts above and below the t-shirt.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Great... Now if we just had instructions for the parts above and below the t-shirt.


 The part below the t shirt is easy to figure out. 

Its the part ABOVE the t shirt that confuses me.:laugh:


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Priceless


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Is it bad that that is a woman's hands working the 'controllers'?:sly::what:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

dman4486 said:


> Is it bad that that is a woman's hands working the 'controllers'?:sly::what:



Why would that be bad....just sayin :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

krazyboi said:


>


Wowza


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


>


#wantanr8


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

TechnikSLR said:


> #wantanr8


that's a TT; Caractere kit I believe.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

NeverOEM said:


> that's a TT; Caractere kit I believe.


stop looking @ the car! (sowo 2012, its on!)


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

NEED it.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


>


KNEAD it.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

i guess we HAVE to use THEIR OT thread, and they just cant lock this one, and let us have our own.

in any case......


to rob, im not sure if it made it with the breaks, or traction control, will test it out today and see if i can replicate it


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> i guess we HAVE to use THEIR OT thread, and they just cant lock this one, and let us have our own.


Yeah... 9mu8 a99h013.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

RIP 9mu8 101. 4 Days, 4 Pages, 106 posts, 1,567 views.



haha


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Apparently...

http://g.images.*************.net/instances/500x/14468766.jpg


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I give up. Guess no need for useful posts from me anymore. Gonna be taking down my DIY and links.

:beer:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

krazyboi said:


>


man you find some pretty hot chick's i like your style


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey guys-

My locking the other thread wasn't about punishing anyone, or a personal issue, or anything remotely of that sort. The fact is, our rules prohibit OT discussion in the model specific forums. Because of the community in here, I've been bending that rule by allowing this thread to stick around, despite the content in it that, frankly, would not be allowed in any other forum on this site (aside from the actual "Off Topic" forum in the Community and Lifestyle section). Since there was already one OT / chitchat / girl pics thread, I locked the other one. That's a normal action that any of our moderators would have taken.

Now, I understand, from talking to Drew and reading in here, that you guys are upset that the new lol thread was started by me and not one of you guys. If it's that important, I can unlock krazyboi's new thread, and lock this one, and you can have that one instead. Is that what you guys would like? I don't have a problem with that if it's that big of a deal.

However, I'd like to reiterate that there will be no nude pics (or partially nude) or anything that's over the line allowed in there. If anything like that gets posted, the poster will get an infraction and the posts will be removed. If it turns into a recurring problem, the thread will get canned and that will be the end of the whole thing. I hope that's clear.

If any of you guys have anything that you'd like to talk about, please come to me, and we can talk. I'm really not a bad guy.

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Which one of you West Coasters are trying to sell your S3 parts? haha

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/2838762429.html


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSLC said:


> I'm really not a bad guy.


You keep saying that. Maybe if you say it a few dozen more times we will start to believe it.

Actions speak louder than words. When you just shut down threads without any discusion it shows to us that you are a bad guy. Then you tell us how wonderful you are to allow us to have a thread that we really enjoy and that brings many of us back here on a very regular basis... as long as it is the one created and blessed by you. This thread that had no posts for 3 days and would have soon been forgotten about... until you locked its replacement.

If you want us to believe that you are really not a bad guy, stop acting like one.

P.S. You also keep saying "just talk to me". Well... how about just talking to us *before* taking action?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> P.S. You also keep saying "just talk to me". Well... how about just talking to us *before* taking action?


I think that's the biggest issue. Shutting down the OG thread with no warning, creating this thread with no discussion, shutting down the new thread again with no warning. I realize you are a moderator, but moderating doesn't mean ruling with an iron fist. The fact of the matter is that this sub forum was pretty well self-moderated for quite some time before SLC shut down the OG thread and this s***show started.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

MisterJJ said:


> P.S. You also keep saying "just talk to me". Well... how about just talking to us *before* taking action?


Sorry, but that's just not always the way it works. When you guys signed up for your accounts here, you agreed to our rules, which include that content may at times be removed or altered at the discretion of the moderators and administrators. Most of the time, we'll give warnings. Sometimes not, and in the case of the old lol bump thread it wasn't appropriate to give warnings because of the content of the thread.

I'm sorry that upset you guys so much, but I'm doing my honest best here to talk to you all now, and work this out. That's why I posted here, and made the offer that I made about krazyboi's other thread.



TBomb said:


> I realize you are a moderator, but moderating doesn't mean ruling with an iron fist.


I don't see where I'm doing that. I think the fact that we're having this discussion at all, and that I made the offer that I did about allowing you guys to use the other thread instead of this one is evidence that I'm not some kind of forum dictator or whatever.

I could chose to be a giant dick if I wanted to - there are people in here who have thrown direct insults and personal threats my way over this whole thing, and I while I could have just kicked them all to the curb, I didn't, because I don't want this to become a situation where I'm abusing the power that I have and just trampling all over the community here because someone said something mean on the internet.

What it comes back to, though, guys is that we have rules here, and you all need to be following them. For a long time, there was no one moderating here at all, or making sure that the rules were followed, so you all got upset when I came in and started to do that. I get that. I really do. I'm trying my best here to give you guys some flex and let you have an OT thread, one that has content that probably wouldn't be allowed elsewhere, specifically because I know that it's tough when there hasn't been enforcement for a long time and all of a sudden there is.

So, I'll ask again - would you guys rather have krazyboi's new thread, or do you want to keep this one? If you want this one, we'll just leave things as they are. If you'd like the other one, I'll lock this one, it'll disappear, and I'll unlock the other one and you can use that.

-Tim


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I vote 9mu6 1o1


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

^^^ X2, but you remove your post about locking the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

rawaudi said:


> ^^^ X2, but you remove your post about locking the thread.


Definitely. That goes without saying.

-Tim


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I think "9mu8 101" is preferred at this point.

At least it feels like our own. But bringing back the original would really be huge. I'd take back all those nasty things I just posted about you all over the net. 

If you asked for a volunteer to go through the entire old thread and remove anything questionable I bet you would get a dozen volunteers... at least. Just do it.

P.S. Sure, there's been some insults thrown around, but I don't remember there ever being any personal threats that weren't made in an obviously joking manner. Serious personal threats are never justified.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> If you asked for a volunteer to go through the entire old thread and remove anything questionable I bet you would get a dozen volunteers...


I think that's what is in process, but it's just one guy. Drew, I think, no? I wonder how much progress has been made...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Tim, I appreciate you trying to do what you can to allow us to retain a OT thread. I know there was hate towards you from some people and whatnot, but I'm sure that's come and gone now. I feel the more recent thread participates are more willing to keep their posts in guidelines with the rules and standards. I believe if the mods give more time for people to change their posts instead of instantly holing them, things will go smoothly.

Resolution, open the OG thread up to a few of us, or even just myself, to clean it up. Then mesh all 3 threads together into the OG thread.

Done :beer:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow. I got a warning. I must be influential and powerful. And I thought I was just wasting my time here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Ok.

At this point, I am going to lock this thread, unlock the other one, and you guys can use that.

As far as the old thread coming back, it's just not going to happen. Drew has looked at cleaning it up, but the sheer amount of work it would take to do that is just too much - there are literally (you guys know this) thousands of pages in there that would have to be gone through, and that's just not going to happen.

So, carry on in the other thread.

-Tim


----------

